#ubuntuone 2009-10-26
<ahnfelt> If I use Ubuntu One for backing up files, will they be encrypted before leaving my computer?
<ahnfelt> Sorry, I see it is in your faq
<ahnfelt> It's not really for me then, since there are parts of the code I work on I am not allowed to share with third parties, and setting up an additional encryption step is sort of inconvenient ;-)
<jml> hello everyone
<jml> on the weekend I was trying to play around a little bit with couchdb, after statik did such a good job of selling desktopcouch to me.
<jml> I started following some instructions I found at http://books.couchdb.org/relax/, specifically, I tried running curl http://127.0.0.1:5984/
<jml> at which point, it cannot connect to the host
<jml> so then I tried running couchdb
<jml> which gives me an error and a crash dump
<jml> Apache CouchDB 0.10.0 (LogLevel=info) is starting.
<jml> {"init terminating in do_boot",{{badmatch,{error,shutdown}},[{couch_server_sup,start_server,1},{erl_eval,do_apply,5},{erl_eval,exprs,5},{init,start_it,1},{init,start_em,1}]}}
<statik> hi jml, doncha love that error message?
<statik> the book talks about a system wide couchdb running on a fixed port
<statik> desktopcouch is per-user, running on a dynamically assigned port
<statik> if you try xdg-open $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html you will be much happier
<jml> statik, thanks!
<jml> statik, for my second question, how would I find out that and other similar facts without asking you?
<jml> Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<statik> jml: btw the error message is due to your user not having permission to run the systemwide couchdb instance, i believe theres a bug filed already upstream about making it more sane
<jml> statik, ahh, good to know.
<statik> jml, aquarius will be writing some developer docs on desktopcouch soonish
<statik> your questions are welcome
<jml> statik, heh heh.
<jml> statik, thanks.
<jml> statik, if I browse to that page in my ~/.local/share, I get redirected to a page that does not exist.
<dobey> hrmm
<jml> and looking at my listening tcp ports, I can't see any likely candidates.
<statik> jml: thats no good. got all the latest karmic updates to couchdb and desktopcouch? there are log files in ~/.cache/desktop-couch that might help
<statik> jml: desktopcouch works as a demand-activated dbus service
<statik> so the first time something tries to access it couchdb should be fired up for you
<jml> statik, I'm running karmic, but it's a few days old.
<statik> jml, there was a bug in the couchdb-bin package as recently as last week where couchdb would not start due to a not-yet-created log directory
<jml> statik, ahh ok.
<statik> couchdb-bin 0.10.0-0ubuntu3 should have fixed that
<jml> statik, I'll try updating.
<statik> jml: you might have another problem, i'm just trying to give you as much info as I can about how it's arranged in case it helps you find the problem
<jml> *nod*, thanks.
<statik> aquarius or CardinalFang probably know even more places to look to see why it's not working for you
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me ? I lost all my files !
<CardinalFang> statik, that was a bug in the system-wide couch, not per-user.
<statik> CardinalFang: ah, thats right
<CardinalFang> jml, do you have any "beam.smp" processes running?
<jml> CardinalFang, no, I don't.
<CardinalFang> jml, and what version of "desktopcouch" package?
<jml> Version: 0.4.4-0ubuntu1
<CardinalFang> jml, there should be 0.5-0ubuntu1 available.
<jml> CardinalFang, it looks like apt is pulling that down.
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me to recover my files, ubuntu one is till buggy, this is the last time I am trying to use without success !
<CardinalFang> jml, when it's done, make sure there are no "desktopcouch-service" running.  Then, we're ready to start.
<CardinalFang> jml, we do not start desktopcouch/couchdb automatically when you log in.  Some people will not use it.
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor: can you tell me what happened so we can better help you?
<CardinalFang> jml, we start it up when the first program goes to look for it, but unfortunately, the local bookmark file access isn't smart enough to do that.  When a program wants to access it, it uses DBus to get the port number it's running on.  That starts it if it's nor running.
<aboSamoor> joshuahoover: for three times I upload my files from my laptop, then add my desktop to discover that adding the second machine wiped everything on ubuntu server and the same on my machines !
<CardinalFang> jml, from a shell, you can do the same thing:
<CardinalFang> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<aquarius> jml: hi
<jml> aquarius, hello.
<aquarius> jml, ah, CardinalFang's already on top of it :)
<jml> aquarius, statik has asked me to be your documentation bug.
<CardinalFang> Hope so.  Carry on, aquarius, and I'll ping you if I need help.
<aquarius> jml, yes. I plan to write much developer documentation very shortly. :)
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor: that is a HUGE problem...can you file a bug report by right-clicking on the ubuntu one client and selecting "report a problem"? in addition to that, please attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log files from both machines and let me know once you've filed it so i can look into this right away
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi kids! Do you like meetings? Say, "me" if you are part of the Desktop+ team and want to give us a status report. TODO / DONE / BLOCKED is the preferred format.
<jml> CardinalFang, aquarius: thanks. sadly, things other than exploratory hacking have stepped onto the footpath of my life.
<aquarius> jblount, we've got an hour yet, dude
<CardinalFang> jml, We'll be here when you find time.  Laters.
<teknico> jblount, you sure? :-)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, has BST ended?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yep -- yestreday :)
<teknico> in the USA, DST ends later than in Europe
<teknico> so someone's got to give :-)
<jblount> aquarius: Yikes! I hate time changes.
<aboSamoor> joshuahoover: bug 461109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461109 in ubuntuone-client "Adding new machine wipe ubuntu one contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461109
<aquarius> jblount, yeah, I don't know when dst ends in the US, either, so you are excused :P
<jblount> I'm happy to bow to our European hackers, does anyone care?
<joshuahoover> thank you aboSamoor ...looking at it now
<aquarius> jblount, I thought, blimey, is it 3pm already?
<teknico> were we already doing standups in March?
<aquarius> teknico, nope, this is our first dst crossover
<aquarius> so, now, or an hour from now? which is most convenient?
<aboSamoor> joshuahoover: within ten minutes I will reach my laptop and apport collect the ubuntu one there
<aquarius> I'm happy either way
<CardinalFang> I say let's stick to UTC.
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor: were you able to copy ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log files from each machine to this bug? apport won't attach this log by default
<aboSamoor> joshuahoover: till now I attached the desktop log file, I will attach also the laptop one
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor: thank you! i marked the bug as private so that only you and the ubuntu one team can see the bug for now
<jblount> CardinalFang: I'm fine with sticking to UTC, does that mean now or in 1 hour?
<CardinalFang> Now.
<aboSamoor> joshuahoover: thanks, this is helpful because for ubuntu I don't think before I send my log and data files.
<jblount> CardinalFang: In that case...
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS AGAIN
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<joshuahoover> verterok, facundobatista: can one of you look at bug 461109 as aboSamoor just filed it...he says after adding files to his laptop and then hooking up his desktop to the same account, the files get wiped from the server...he's attaching syncdaemon.log files from each computer to help us troubleshoot
<ubottu> Bug 461109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/461109 is private
<jblount> Let's get this party started (again)
<jblount> DONE: Got homepage graphic branch up with a few other small changes
<jblount> TODO: More misc copy changes to get done before our cutoff of having it in trunk tonight for a early Tuesday rollout
<rtg> Quick question - I have 2 laptops, one started syncing long ago and the second one started doing that only yesterday. The second one started syncing and failed to do it completely. I had 300 Mb of data but only 94 got downloaded. Several reconnects from the second one and... I have only 94 Mb of files ...
<jblount> BLOCKED: Typing speed?
<jblount> CardinalFang: Your turn
<rtg> joshuahoover, that's exactly what I got!
<teknico> urbanape, vds?
<CardinalFang> DONE: Wrote program to scan couchdb log files.  Made bugs for distinct errors.
<CardinalFang> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bugs?field.tag=couchlogscan
<CardinalFang> TODO: Turn it into a cron service to tell us of new problems.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<vds1> me
<joshuahoover> rtg: files got deleted off the server after you added another machine to your account to sync with?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, go go go!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: help out kevinhuang with couch replication issues; investigate couch logs and find errors; admire cardinalfang for getting everything into karmic
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: help thisfred work out why sometimes newly added tokens don't end up in couchdb, causing badarg error responses from u1couch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> teknico, you're up
<teknico> DONE: finished and landed the @subscription_required decorator needed by the /contacts/ URL (#458966); started investigating why the /contacts URL gives a 404 error for some subscribed users (#458446); reviewed one branch
<teknico> TODO: fixing the 404 error on /contacts URL for some subscribed users (#458446)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Wrote script to help debug NM and attached to bug, Reviewed lucid auth spec, Branch reviews, Applied for Universe Contributor, Initial branch/code for central-services
<dobey> ☹ TODO:
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds1: ciao
<vds1> DONE:working on adapting the watchdaemon to the new controller api #458170
<vds1> TODO: propose this branch
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<rtg> joshuahoover, the files started to download, so I thought that I will continue downloading later. But when I returned to my main PC I found that the files that were not downloaded by another machine are gone.
<joshuahoover> rtg: do they disappear from the first pc you originally setup the account with?
<rtg> joshuahoover, yes, they have disappeared from the main PC and the web UI
<rtg> joshuahoover, I am searching for relevant entries in the logs
<urbanape> me
<joshuahoover> rtg: can you file a bug report as well? right-click on the ubuntu one client, select "report a problem" and then attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log files from each machine to the bug report...i'll mark the report as private for you once you let me know which bug it is here
<jblount> urbanape: I think you're up, if you're ready :)
<urbanape> DONE: Wrangled Bindwood through release. Yay, I'm on the control tower team.
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ok
<urbanape> TODO: Help asac get Bindwood tested and uploaded.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<facundobatista> aboSamoor, hi!
<facundobatista> aboSamoor, will you upload the logs to #461109?
<jblount> EOM (Thanks everyone!)
<rtg> joshuahoover, I will remove all pcs, reinit my ubuntuone account and get some non-private data so that it is ok to be made public. Then I'll file a bug report.
<joshuahoover> rtg: ok, thank you
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: thanks!
<urbanape> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> urbanape: pong
<urbanape> hey. I'm trying to work with asac to get Bindwood going. His is failing with the repetitive prompting for basic auth creds, which means that Couch and Bindwood disagree on the oauth tokens, right?
<urbanape> Running python -c "from desktopcouch import local_files; tokens = local_files.get_oauth_tokens(); print ':'.join([tokens['consumer_key'], tokens['consumer_secret'], tokens['token'], tokens['token_secret']])" gets him the proper tokens, so I'm guessing that his .ini file is set up alright.
<urbanape> what else could I have him check on?
<urbanape> Or should I have him wipe something out?
<urbanape> do we turn on that compulsory auth file by default?
<urbanape> he's running 0.50
<urbanape> (which even I'm not)
<CardinalFang> urbanape, compulsory auth file should be loaded by default.
<thisfred> urbanape: all, very good questions. 1. 0.5 should be in karmic now, so upgrade! :) 2. I'm not sure, this is mostly one for CardinalFang and aquarius unless they are solidly unavailable/otherwise engaged. I could probably find it, but not quicker...
<philsf> I reported Bug #460851 on U1 applet crashing on startup, but it was marked dup of a private bug. How can I keep track of the problem, and check if there's a fix or workaround?
<urbanape> k, thx.
<ubottu> Bug 460851 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/460851 is private
<CardinalFang> urbanape, what auth prompt are you referring to?
<statik> philsf, i'll check why that bug is private and make it public if i can
<philsf> statik, thanks
<urbanape> CardinalFang, for each of our AJAX requests that should be stamped with the oauth headers, he's getting Basic Auth prompts. Which means, for things like checking the existence of the db, for checking the views, for creating bookmark records, &c
<philsf> statik, mine was made public by the retrace system
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover:  can you give me please the location of that file again
<philsf> BTW, is this the channel for desktopcouch problems also?
<philsf> or only the U1 client and server?
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: sure, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<CardinalFang> urbanape, oh, so it sounds like the oauth headers are computed wrongly.  Are the HTTP requests getting HTTP 401?
<statik> philsf, desktopcouch also
<statik> i just marked the other bug public - looks like it's related to the webserver downtime we had recently (related to some deadlocks we hit in python bzip code)
<joshuahoover> rtg, aboSamoor: we're looking into bug 461109 right now...in order to better diagnose this issue, we really need to reproduce the issue with full debugging on...i'm going to try to do this now with some test environments...if you two would be willing to do the same, it would be greatly appreciated...please create a new config file ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ...then add the following two lines to it:
<ubottu> Bug 461109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/461109 is private
<joshuahoover> [__main__]
<joshuahoover> log_level = DEBUG
<philsf> statik, I also just reported a crash bug: Bug #461114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461114 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461114
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: eid@TheOracle:~$ cp  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf /home/eid/Desktop/
<urbanape> CardinalFang, I'd assume so, based on my experience with this particular behavior. I'm making sure he's running with BINDWOOD_DEBUG and can get us some diagnostics.
<aboSamoor_> cp: cannot stat `/home/eid/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf': No such file or directory
<urbanape> CardinalFang, did they change between 0.42 and 0.50?
<urbanape> I'm upgrading now.
<rtg> joshuahoover, should we use /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and copy it to .config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, nothing like that changed, I think.  Maybe we require auth now, regardless of config file of user.
 * dobey wonders how people always only type the first period in a version number when talking about it
<dobey> it's so confusing sometimes
<joshuahoover> facundobatista, verterok: see rtg's question above ^^
<joshuahoover> rtg, aboSamoor_: are you both on karmic on both of the computers you are syncing?
<verterok> rtg: if you are using an updated client that isn't needed
<rtg> karmic, latest
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: no log on my laptop, both laptop and desktop are using up to date karmic
<verterok> rtg: the ubuntuone-syncdaemon will merge the user config with the /etc/xdg/ config
<verterok> rtg: but you can use that approach and it should work just fine
<urbanape> dobey, to confuse you
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: and is the laptop the computer where you originally placed the files?
 * dobey kicks apport retracer in the face
<urbanape> it's a Turing test. You're in danger of failing.
<dobey> philsf: your proxy is broken
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: yeah, the laptop is the source of the files
<philsf> dobey, I don't use one, never did
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: hmmm...do you have any log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ ?
<dobey> philsf: hrmm
<philsf> dobey, if there's some wrong or corrupt setting somewhere, it is wrong, but it only affects the U1 framework, and only in this desktop
<philsf> dobey, I can use U1 in my laptop, and desktop at my workplace
<rtg> joshuahoover, Found tons of lines like 2009-10-26 15:59:30,236 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - -:-:- - [:d32ba442-62f9-49a7-80fb-d06f41c4e23d] ''-'' | Called delete_file (In: T:NONE:F)  in syncdaemon.log :)
<rtg> okay, how can I delete all files from UbuntuOne Web Interface?..
<dobey> philsf: oh. ok, it's a different error than the other bug where a proxy was the problem, i see... but SSL cert validation is failing in bug #460851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460851 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460851
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: I am trying to update the bug description but it fails, is it related for being private bug !
<philsf> dobey, it also failed in Jaunty (I upgraded to karmic yesterday)
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: eid@TheOracle:~$ ls  ~/.config/ubuntuone/
<aboSamoor_> ubuntuone-client.conf
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: i think you should be able to even though it's private...you should have control of that bug in terms of viewing and updating (i think)
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/302091/
<dobey> philsf: yes i see that in the log (since the version number in the log went down)
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: i'm modifying the description for you
<philsf> dobey, I entered some information on this in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> philsf: did you not get a dialog popped up with the ssl validation error?
<philsf> dobey, when I upgraded, and it still didn't work, I decided to try the karmic version, since the Jaunty version from the PPA was a higher version. Should I try the latest karmic version from the ppa?
<dobey> philsf: no i don't think the problem is ubuntuone, but something else
<philsf> dobey, I do get a popup everytime. Do you want me to post a screenshot of it to the bug?
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: you mention in the last step you see on your laptop that all the files were named as conflicts...did this create zero byte files or something else?
<dobey> philsf: it just says "SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE: certificate verify failed"?
<philsf> yes
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: sorry if i missed this, but do you have any log files in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log folder? (you should have a syncdaemon.log file there so i'm curious if any log files are being created there)
<dobey> philsf: ok, good. though not sure why it's failing :(
<philsf> dobey, yes, that's right
<philsf> dobey, is there a debug mode?
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: the new folder in my laptop is consists of empty folders 39 items, totalling 156.0 KB
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: ls  ~/.config/ubuntuone/ the output is ubuntuone-client.conf
<dobey> philsf: you could run it under pdb i guess, and maybe watch the http traffic with wireshark or something
<philsf> dobey, is there a wiki page with isntructions for this?
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: and did those empty folders have their original names, or were they renamed with ".u1conflict" at the end?
<dobey> not for ubuntuone specifically afaik
<philsf> dobey, what do you suggest me to do then? I'm not familiar with these tools
<dobey> philsf: i'm not sure it would provide any better information. and i'm not really familiar with pdb either
<dobey> philsf: do you have 2 files named UbuntuOne*.pem in /etc/ssl/certs?
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: http://pastebin.com/f436a7e83
<philsf> dobey, yes UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_CA.pem and UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: and this is from your laptop?
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: i see there are files in there as well as folders...is this after the problem occurred?
<dobey> hmm
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: the files are only in the folder that named to be conflicted and the new folder is empty
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: ok, so, i'm trying to understand this completely so my apologies for all the questions...are all the files you had still located in the books.u1conflict folder?
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: don't worry, my files in the books.u1conflict folder and I backed them up because in the past a mess happened bu having three partial groups of files among the server, laptop, and the desktop
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: ok, well that's good to know and this additional info is helpful to as it gives a bit more details on exactly what is occurring...i originally thought the files were synced from the laptop to the server, you add the desktop to the account, files are deleted off the server and then files are deleted off the laptop
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: this isn't better, but does give us more details to go on
<dobey> philsf: very weird
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: till now I can store my work on ubuntu one, because it is ambiguous in its merge algorithm
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: then files are deleted off the laptop ---> the files named conflicted with the server and new folder made to pull down the empty folders from the server
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: were you able to look at the syncdaemon-exceptions.log file aboSamoor_ attached to bug 461109 a while ago? i missed that one originally
<ubottu> Bug 461109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/461109 is private
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yes
<philsf> dobey, please tell me if there's more information I can post to the bug. I'm going out for lunch
<philsf> dobey, also, maybe the desktopcouch problem is related, do you think this might be the case?
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: is it clear now ? I return to work :)
<joshuahoover> aboSamoor_: yes, it is clear...i'm now working on reproducing with full debug on in my test environments...this may take a little while as it's kind of an involved test
<joshuahoover> rtg: any luck on your end reproducing this with full debug turned on?
<dobey> philsf: i don't know what the desktopcouch problem is
<dobey> philsf: i doubt it's related
<rtg> joshuahoover,  i am still setting up the fresh UbuntuOne directory on both machines
<aboSamoor_> joshuahoover: ok, I will watch the bug report for any needed logs or information. Thanks for the timely response.
<joshuahoover> rtg: ok, thanks for the update and helping us with troubleshooting this!
<dobey> grrr
<adelie42> how can I see how much bandwidth ubuntuone is using?
<dobey> adelie42: i'm not sure there's any easy way to monitor bw usage on a per-application level
<adelie42> less than easy process level? I remember there being some cli tool, but I forget the name.
<dobey> adelie42: i think there might be a top-like tool for network usage, but i don't recall the name of it
<adelie42> looking at firestarter atm. A firewall that includes application level bandwidth and connection monitoring in a gui, live and cumulative. looks promising.
<dobey> cool
<adelie42> Also, is it in the works to be able to download directories from the ubuntuone web interface?
<adelie42> I wanted to show off some web development yesterday and had to download each file one at a time :(
<dobey> i think there are plans to grab a whole directory as a .zip file, yes
<dobey> but it's not an easy problem to fix (we don't want to have the server consuming all the resources because someone decided to download a directory full of HD videos or something)
 * dobey goes to fix his "must get lunch" issue :)
<Scunizi> I've just tried to manually upload a file to my account and am experiencing an "Internal Server Error" on ubuntuone.com.. Is there an issue currently?
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: i'm checking on this now
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: thanks
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: sorry for the errors...we have someone working on fixing it right now
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: thanks!  My first attempt at uploading manually from a (eeeek) windows box at work.
<Scunizi> window hide 2
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I put you two in the list for email when weird things happen to u1couch.
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/couchlogscan
<aquarius> thanks
<thisfred> CardinalFang: excellent!
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, it runs twice per day, on two log files, so you may get at most 4 emails.  If you do get any, then run 'couchlogscan-cache' to associate a stacktrace with a reported LP bug, and you won't get it any more.
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: server still showing "Internal Server Error".. any update?
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: yes, we think it may be related to a cookie issue and we have several people working on the fix as i type this :)
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: :)
 * CardinalFang boggles at Google Maps.
<jcastro> my desktopcouch page in my browser is now asking for login/pw, is that normal?
<aquarius> jcastro, how are you getting to that page?
<aquarius> through couchdb.html?
<aquarius> jcastro, and is it asking you to *enter* a username/pw, or is it saying that it's going to log you in with a specific username/pw?
<jml> hi
<jcastro> I am going to file:///home/jorge/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<jcastro> then there's a link
<jcastro> and then I get a browser login screen
<jcastro> the window looks like it's a browser generated one, not like, an html form or something
<aquarius> jcastro, ok, that means that couchdb.html has forgotten your password, for some reason.
<aquarius> or, rather, it's using an old one
<aquarius> that's not supposed to happen
<jcastro> ah nm
<jcastro> it works in FF
<jcastro> but not chrome
<aquarius> ah!
<jcastro> it looks like it genned some random-looking password to pass along
<aquarius> right, then chrome doesn't support http://username:password@blahblah/ style URLs
<jcastro> ah
<aquarius> it is indeed a random password
<jcastro> hey is bindwood supposed to work?
<jcastro> like, should bookmarks be syncing with my laptops and desktops?
<aquarius> jcastro, can you file a bug about the chrome thing? Not that I think that there's a lot I can do about it, mind.
<jcastro> nod
<aquarius> bindwood ought to be working now, but I don't know if urbanape's latest patches have made it into karmic yet
<aquarius> he will know though :)
<jcastro> it just did
<jcastro> I got the update a few minutes ago
<aquarius> that's *some* patches, not necessarily all patches ;)
<aquarius> right, I am going to bed, since in two minutes I turn into a pumpkin
<jcastro> I was getting crushed by the "sync livebookmarks every few minutes and thrash your disk for 15 minutes" bug
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> night!
#ubuntuone 2009-10-27
<ukev> hi, does the contact replication work now?
<statik> ukev, we still are fixing a bug on the server where users oauth tokens aren't set up  correctly - doesn't affect data, we'll be running a script to fix it tomorrow i think
<statik> and then contact replication will work for everyone, not just some people
<ukev> ok that sounds very good :)
<ukev> another issue... the firefox freez with bindwood still exists
<ukev> is the dev here or should I update the bug?
<jcastro> ukev: I followed the instructions in the bug and mine doesn't freeze anymore
<ukev> hm... I deleted my complete couchdb files and killed all couchdb processes
<jcastro> I just now did a reinstall of a laptop and have not had freezes yet
<jcastro> though it's not syncing with anything, probably the same reason contacts aren't syncing
<ukev> maybe you haven't anough bookmarks to trigger the freeze?
<jcastro> I have added like 10
<ukev> or you have (had) another bug than me
<jcastro> maybe I should try that
<ukev> I have more than 200..
<ukev> urbanape?
<urbanape> ukev, I think a new version just went in.
<ukev> I have 0.4.2-0ubuntu1
<urbanape> 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 is the latest, I think
<ukev> in proposed?
<urbanape> let me check my email
<jcastro> 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 is what I have
<ukev> oh you are right...
<jcastro> ukev: it just hit my mirror like an hour ago
<ukev> yes, I must have updated 1 minute before the new version... :(
<urbanape> ukev, do you have livemarks?
<urbanape> (RSS feeds, &c)
<ukev> ahm, I did not use that, maybe it was default added?
<ukev> I will look
<urbanape> the default profiles installed in Ubuntu have at least one livemarks folder (Latest Headlines)
<urbanape> 200 bookmarks will have a noticeable lag at startup, and probably when it pulls the bookmarks. The next major version of Bindwood will be tracking the CouchDB's _changes feed, and will be *way* less intensive
<ukev> yes there is one
<ukev> next major version of bindwood will be in ubuntu 10.04?
<urbanape> if you've synced before 0.4.2-0ubuntu1, the livemarks are probably present in CouchDB, and they'll continue to be a PITA for you afterwards. The easiest solution is to blow away (again) your bookmarks db in Couch and let Bindwood repopulate. It will skip the livemarks folder altogether now.
<urbanape> ukev, yes, and also available through our PPA in the meanwhile
<urbanape> Once karmic lands I'm going to devote some serious time to cleaning up Bindwood. I've got a branch started for the _changes feeds and better handling of startup pushing.
<urbanape> but it was just too much invasive work to land before karmic launch.
<ukev> yes I understand... ppa is ok, but I don't think, that the startup lag will be to much at the moment
<ukev> ok... to be safe... deleting the bookmarks db in the desktop couch should be enough?
<urbanape> I'd like to use you as a guinea pig (muahahahaha). Definitely let me know if you notice any horrible lags when it does the pull.
<urbanape> ukev, should be enough, yes. On restart, Firefox will just push its bookmarks again (ignoring the livemarks, this time).
<urbanape> Alternately...
<urbanape> you can stop desktop couch, move aside the actual bookmarks db file and restart Firefox.
<ukev> no... its no problem... I have a backup of the bookmarks as file... I delete the db :)
<urbanape> That should restart desktop couch, recreate the bookmarks db, and sync, blah blah, but you'd had a backup of the bookmarks Couch DB (if you wanted a zillion copies of your latest headlines)
<urbanape> I kinda hate that that's the easy solution.
<ukev> ok great, firefox starts now with bindwood
<urbanape> we noodled on some solutions to help users who were already afflicted with livemark syndrome, but again, none of them would have landed before karmic launch.
<ukev> oh no... that was to early...
<urbanape> uh oh.
<ukev> consumes 4 Gig ram at the moment... increasing
<urbanape> bwuh?
<ukev> hm... stays at 4 gig, thats something new :)
<ukev> but firefox UI is dead..
<ukev> bindwood has added 45 bookmarks to the db
<ukev> 48... seems to work
<ukev> but what is consuming so much of my ram and why?
<urbanape> but 4GB. that's kinda staggering
<ukev> it's interesting... bindwood add a bookmark, wait for 5-8 seconds and add the next one...
<urbanape> we should probably batch push the bookmarks, although even 200 PUT requests in rapid sequence shouldn't be a problem for either Firefox or Couch.
<ukev> yes, what do you do at the moment?
<ukev> check if each one exists?
<urbanape> yeah, basically.
<ukev> 49... :(
<urbanape> holy cow.
<ukev> but the good news are... it does not consume more memory
<urbanape> heh. how much do you have?
<ukev> 8 gig
<urbanape> well, that's a small blessing
<ukev> oh... there were not expensive, I buyd 6 gigs for 50 euro 3 weeks ago...
<ukev> but back on topic... firefox use 100% of one of my cores
<urbanape> are you running it in debug mode?
<ukev> no, not that I know ;)
<ukev> 58..
<ukev> still ui freez
<urbanape> you do so by launching it from the command line: $ BINDWOOD_DEBUG=1 firefox &
<urbanape> man, that's horrible.
<ukev> I will now kill firefox and test something
<urbanape> probably wouldn't help in this case, as you still have to be able to get to the error console to see any of the diagnostics.
<urbanape> I think I'm gonna make the next major version write out a logfile or something.
<ukev> that would be great :)
<ukev> ok, now I have all bookmarks in the db
<ukev> I removed the db and all bookmarks from firefox, restarted it and activate bindwood
<ukev> after that I imported all my bookmarks from the backup file... it takes 12 seconds to add all bookmark in the desktop couch
<ukev> there are 213 documents now
<urbanape> and how's the responsiveness?
<ukev> good... no issues
<urbanape> when it pulls, it reschedules itself 30sec in the future. I imagine if it were stalling, you'd know pretty soon. And repeatedly.
<urbanape> brb
<ukev> hm maybe... I have a lot of tabs open at startup, can that be an issue?
<ukev> ok... it's not a lot... only 20, but for some people thats much
<ukev> because firefox is loading the tabs and starting up bindwood sync...
<ukev> I will now try to restart firefox
<ukev> ok, same again... firefox consumes memory and cpu
<urbanape> as much and as long?
<ukev> as much as before..
<ukev> ok I closed all tabs... but same again
<ukev> I really can not image why it needs so much ram
<ukev> imagine..
<urbanape> yeah, I've not noticed the RAM usage, but I have noticed a small lag at startup. I've only got a tenth the bookmarks that you have, though.
<ukev> yeah but that mean 20MB for each bookmark... for a saving a little bit text..
<urbanape> yeah, that's no good.
<ukev> whats your data structure?
<urbanape> we turn each firefox bookmark record into a very simple JSON document and PUT that in Couch.
<ukev> hm
<ukev> do you put that in couch seriell or parallel?
<urbanape> serially
<ukev> so a document is created... stored... deleted... or kept in ram?
<urbanape> process is like this: at startup, we collect all the local bookmarks and iterate over them, checking to see if they're already in Couch, and if not, PUTting them there.
<urbanape> Then we poll Couch for new info.
<urbanape> We also register event handlers for bookmark notifications (additions, modifications, and deletions) and propagate those back to Couch as needed.
<ukev> do you use lazy initialization for the iterator?
<urbanape> no, I suspect the problem is that we use a depth-first recursive search over our bookmarks folders: toolbar folder, bookmarks menu folder, and unfiled bookmarks folder.
<urbanape> those keep the folder objects open until they've finished the entire tree, so there's probably more open than needed.
<ukev> hm ok... but do you mean a bfs search would be faster?
<urbanape> batching or queuing would probably make it a bit more streamlined and less greedy.
<ukev> hm ok
<urbanape> yeah, deal with immediate bookmarks, and queue up peer level folders, then pop the next folder off, doing the same thing.
<ukev> ah.. and I have all my bookmarks in the toolbar folder
<urbanape> but in folders, right?
<urbanape> do you have nested folders?
<urbanape> or, like 10 folders with 20 bookmarks each
<ukev> no, I have some folder up to 5 sub folders
<ukev> hm ok... the cpu problem accurs much before the ram problem
<ukev> you need not so much bookmarks for a small oder bigger lag but you need much more to notice the ram problem
<ukev> I deleted ~30 bookmarks... restart firefox .... delete 30 bookmarks and so on... the ram problem was gnone after deleting 40-60 bookmarks from my 200
<ukev> but firefox was still freezy... until I deleted ~150 bookmarks... that I started after a log of 20 seconds
<ukev> ^than it started after a lag of 20 seconds ... should that be... sorry
<urbanape> man. Thanks for your patience in this.
<ukev> but all deleted bookmarks are still in the couch and now I have a folder called "Desktop Couch" in my bookmarks menu in firefox which have really a lot of entrys
<urbanape> we have to propagate the deletions back to Couch, so that any other previously-synced computer knows to delete their local copy of the bookmark.
<urbanape> are the ones in the Desktop Couch folder the ones you've just deleted?
<ukev> yes it looks like... but not all
<ukev> very curios
<urbanape> have you had your desktop couch replicated to the u1 servers?
<ukev> I don't know how to check this..
<urbanape> Since I don't have it set up, either, neither am I.
<urbanape> I guess by trying to go to http://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/ ?
<urbanape> but I'm not sure.
<ukev> Oh, I didn't notice this url ;)
<ukev> so I gues I have not replicated to the u1 servers :)
<ukev> guess^^... its to late in time
<urbanape> Yeah, I don't think going to the base of that URL isn't the right address. I think each user has some sub-path that's theirs.
<ukev> yes, that sounds logically
<ukev> but for now... I really need to go to bad... If you have any idea or something to test, please let me know and I will help you.. you can contact my through https://launchpad.net/~ukev
<ukev> bad=bed...
<urbanape> thanks so much. We'll get it squared away. If not by launch, then soon after.
<urbanape> night
<ukev> thanks for your work... I really hope that in some day I can have my own sync server and have all in sync... ;)
<ukev> night
<pinklerose> hello
<pinklerose> i have just upgrade jaunty to karmic and want to use ubuntuone
<pinklerose> but cant find 'add computer' button
<pinklerose> where it should be?
<dobey> pinklerose: you were already using it on jaunty?
<pinklerose> karmic upgraded from jaunty
<dobey> right, but were you using ubuntuone on jaunty?
<pinklerose> no
<dobey> then a firefox window should pop up when you open Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One the first time
<pinklerose> i read about it but nothing happen at first time
<pinklerose> :(
<pinklerose> try reinstall and nothing
<pinklerose> where is location of config in home?
<dobey> and you didn't get an error?
<pinklerose> found in .config, anywhere else?
<pinklerose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302475/
<dobey> you're not using networkmanager?
<pinklerose> no, wicd
<pinklerose> should be NM?
<dobey> that appears to be the issue, yes, unfortunately
<pinklerose> i'll try whith this
<pinklerose> brb
<pinklerose> works with network manager
<pinklerose> also should work without nm
<dobey> yes it should
<dobey> wicd etc.. really should provide the NetworkManager dbus interface too (as it's meant to be a standard interface for getting connection status and such)
<marenostrum> Hello! Ubuntu 9.04 here. Are Ubuntu One servers down at the moment or is there something wrong on my side? Is there anybody who can connect at the moment? (I just installed the client and couldn't connect even as a "first time" to register my machine) Ican't even "report a problem" via client because its not connected.
<dobey> the client doesn't need to be connected for 'report a problem' to work
<marenostrum> but it does't respond when I click "report a problem"
<marenostrum> it responds nothing but its there
<dobey> you don't get a dialog saying that it's collecting information?
<marenostrum> no
<marenostrum> there is a x on it meaning its idle I tyhink
<dobey> that means the applet is disconnected
<marenostrum> yes
<dobey> but "report a problem" just runs "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client"
<marenostrum> when i click on it and click connect, nothing happens.
<dobey> so it should open an apport dialog that lets you report a problem, and attaches useful logs and such for you
<pinklerose> tnx for help
<pinklerose> c ya
<marenostrum> it doesn't do anything. Do you advice me to reinstall or report a bug or....?
<dobey> marenostrum: does running "xdg-open http://ubuntuone.com/" work (open your browser with that page)?
<marenostrum> one moment
<marenostrum> yes yhat code opened firefox with ubuntu one page
<dobey> ok
<dobey> what happens if you run "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" ?
<marenostrum> Exception RuntimeError: 'maximum recursion depth exceeded while calling a Python object' in <type 'exceptions.AttributeError'> ignored
<marenostrum> Exception RuntimeError: 'maximum recursion depth exceeded in __subclasscheck__' in <type 'exceptions.AttributeError'> ignored
<marenostrum> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: cannot import name walk
<dobey> that's interesting
<dobey> but explains why "report a problem" doesn't work
<dobey> marenostrum: can you look in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log and paste the contents in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and paste the url it gives you back, here?
<marenostrum> ok. wait some minutes please
<marenostrum> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302496/
<dobey> marenostrum: i think there is a larger general problem with your system and python
<dobey> marenostrum: i've never seen anything like that before with ubuntuone :)
<marenostrum> means?
<marenostrum> I can wait 2 days for a fresh install of 9.10 but if i can be helpful for developers...
<marenostrum> ... i am ready.
<dobey> marenostrum: well, given that apport is broken too, and you've got this very weird error from apparently twisted, i'd say something is broken with one or more python modules on your system
<marenostrum> if there's nothing useful for developers from this issue that is not important for me. 9.10 will be here in 2 days.
<marenostrum> if you want to learn something more... please don't hesitate to ask.
<dobey> i'd like to understand what broke, but i've really no idea what to tell you to lok at next
<marenostrum> so... may I leave?
<dobey> outside of go through all the python packages installed in your system, and do "dpkg-reconfigure $packagename" for each one
<marenostrum> thanks, i will try it.
<marenostrum> dobey: May I leave now or you want me to be around here?
<dobey> i'd start with python-twisted-core
<dobey> you don't need to stick around if you don't want to
<marenostrum> Thank you very much for your efforts.
<dobey> i'm about to go to sleep myself :)
<dobey> thanks
<marenostrum> :)
<Ian_Corne> if i use nautilus to put a file in my ubuntu one dir, it works and syncs, if i try to upload via the site, i get an internal error
<aquarius> Ian_Corne, some people have been experiencing this -- the team are working on it as we speak
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> how does the "shared with me" folder work?
<aquarius> You can share any folder in your Ubuntu One folder with other users. If another user shares a folder of files with you, then those shared files appear in your "Shared With Me".
<Ian_Corne> how do i share a folder with someone?
<aquarius> right-click on it and say "Share on Ubuntu One"
<Ian_Corne> on the website then?
<aquarius> No, in Nautilus
<aquarius> you can also share on the website; select a folder, and then click Share on the right hand side
<Ian_Corne> don't see that option
<aquarius> oops, sorry "Sharing" at the top
<Ian_Corne> ah it has to be a folder?
<aquarius> Yep. You can't share an individual file; you have to share a folder.
<aquarius> (YOu can of course put that single file in a folder on its own and then share the folder)
<Ian_Corne> atm i have no way to get the applet to show itself again
<aquarius> You don't need to show the applet?
<Ian_Corne> I do to get to the website, didn't bookmark it
<aquarius> one.ubuntu.com
<Ian_Corne> ah it's one.ubuntu :)
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<aquarius> we tried to call it something memorable :)
<newM41n1> hi guys
<newM41n1> is it possible to use Ubuntu one as a SVN?
<teknico> newM41n1, you may want to use launchpad and bazaar for that :-)
<thisfred> newM41n1: nothing stopping you from putting an svn repository in your Ubuntu One folder, but it'll only be an online backup, you won't be able to acces it as such online
* pfibiger changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever.  | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 269, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS!
<jblount> Hi Desktop+ development team! I'd love to hear what you've been working on and what you plan to work on going forward. Please respond with "me" if you are here for the meeting:
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> statik
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> vds1
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> dobey
<jblount> urbanape
<teknico> me
<aquarius> hmph.
<aquarius> me.
<teknico> ;-P
<jblount> aquarius
<aquarius> :)
<urbanape> me
<jblount> aquarius: That was a bad paste, I promise you were included :)
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> That's a bad way to learn you're fired.
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I was just checking that I'm still in the staff directory ;)
<vds1> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> teknico: Go for it :)
<teknico> right
<teknico> DONE: landed the couch-contacs-db-gone-missing branch, which improves logging for the contacts web UI and for CouchDb database handling (#458446); worked with thisfred and statik on creation of user CouchDb contacts databases from the web UI if not already there, in the web-creates-missing-contacts-dbs branch (#458446)
<teknico> TODO: integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: various small couchish things; test third-level cookies work
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: help thisfred work out why sometimes newly added tokens don't end up in couchdb, causing badarg error responses from u1couch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; start work on desktopcouch developer docs
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> urbanape, bring that beat back
<urbanape> DONE: Got Bindwood bug #461371 done and out the door.
<urbanape> TODO: Hit up some web ui bugs. On-call reviewing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461371 in bindwood "Typo prevents Bindwood from propagating change notifications" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461371
<jblount> DONE: Landed 9 bug branch of copy changes and tweaks, melted brain, resolved home connection issues
<jblount> TODO: Sort through bugs to find next actions, setup ie7/8 VMs for the pain of css debugging in those browsers, pat pfibiger on the back during rollout
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: j0!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Finished log scanner.  Published branch on LP +junk.  Set up cron.  Thought about cool ideas for Lucid.  /me jumps the gun.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Find out about "no-error" error in u1couch.  Eyeball replication to see if it's hung on my machine.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nein.
<CardinalFang> vds\d, hey
<vds1> DONE:proposed branch for #458170 investagated and proposed a branch for upload problems, investigating cookie problems
<vds1> TODO: everything is needed for the release ;)
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<vds1> dobey vai!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Better OAuth process errors in client, Fixed #399805 on server
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix NM dependency, Fix my mail filters
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> fin
<aquarius> dobey, are you fixing the NM dependency by just saying "if there's no NM, assume they're online", or something cleverer?
<jblount> EOM (if you want it)
<dobey> aquarius: something like that
<rodrigo_> hmm, oh, the standup 1 hour earlier?
<rodrigo_> I guess you haven't moved to winter time yet?
<jblount> rodrigo_: No, sorry. We talked about it yesterday and came up with the conclusion to stick to UTC. You can paste as you're read though :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed removal of CouchDB addressbook UI options (bug #454248). Evo-couchdb bug fixing
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Tomboy shouldn't 
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454248 in evolution-couchdb "CouchDB options list is not destroyed in new address book dialog when changing type from CouchDB to something else" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454248
<rodrigo_> hmm, so, UTC doesn't change, right? I'll be in UTC+1 until spring, right?
<dobey> UTC is always UTC, yeah
<jblount> rodrigo_: Exactly. Until someone leads us on another path, CardinalFang suggested that and it seems like a pretty reasonable idea.
<rodrigo_> it's bad for me though, just in the middle of my cooking/lunching time
<rodrigo_> but I guess I can just paste it for someone to paste it at the meeting
<rodrigo_> or just leave the food cooking for a minute and come and paste it :D
<aquarius> I keep meaning to write an xchat script that does it for me ;)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: cool, will help you :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, it does rather defeat the point of a standup, though :)
<thisfred>  /makeupshitIdidyesterdayandmakeitsoundgood
<rodrigo_> aquarius: heh
<dobey> rodrigo_: which bike did you order?
<rodrigo_> dobey: yamaha teneré -> http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/yamaha_xt660z_tenere_2008.php
<dobey> rodrigo_: cool
<rodrigo_> yeah, that's why I'm anxious to get it :)
<dobey> is anyone in here having issues with the client due to NetworkManager?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, review?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/log-no-secrets-bug460974/+merge/14047
<thisfred> CardinalFang: just saw that, I'm on it!
<thisfred> I will proceed, and continue, to rock the mike
<thisfred> hehe, I like the HiddenHiddenHidden. On the server I unimaginatively replaced all the secrets with '*****'
<thisfred> but then I would have named the branch setec-astronomy ;)
<CardinalFang> Good name.
<thisfred> you have my +1
<thisfred> I have a weakness for Sneakers, even though it's not a particularly good movie
<dobey> nay, it is an awesome movie
<CardinalFang> It is among the least egregious movies about spies and cracking.
<thisfred> ok, what the heck, I'll stop my snobbery. I like that movie, period.
<thisfred> maybe netflix has it streaming. I noticed they have Strange Brew. :D
<thisfred> Now if only I didn't have to force my wife to boot into windows to watch them...
<dobey> thisfred: go buy one of those players that supports netflix
<dobey> like the roko box or whatever it is
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, I'm thinking about a tivo
<dobey> or one of the bluray players
<dobey> or a tivo
<dobey> i have an xbox 360
<dobey> i wish the streaming netflix had better audio though
<dobey> all the audio tracks (even for the streaming HD movies) are just stereo :(
<dobey> no dolby at all
<thisfred> still, I would like netflix streaming to my laptop as well
<trothigar> Hi, Is the contact syncing implemented totally now?
<dobey> thisfred: yeah. i think i read somewhere that they're working on a solution for linux
<thisfred> dobey: I have no problem with that, I am no audiophile and have nothing remotely dolby in my house. The tv has internal speakers, and I have ok speakers on my laptop for music but nothing fancy
<dobey> thisfred: well i have a $500 yamaha 7.1 receiver
<dobey> so i'd prefer to have some nice sound :)
<dobey> especially come friday
<thisfred> what's friday?
<thisfred> the bon jovi documentary? :P
<dobey> house closing
<thisfred> oh coool!
<thisfred> so it's pretty certain? or could it fall through still?
<dobey> == i can actually hear (feel) movies how they were meant to be heard (felt)
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> thisfred: i just did the final walkthrough
<thisfred> awesome, congrats man
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> and thankfully i don't have to buy a refridgerator (or a lawnmower!)
<thisfred> since it's on the north pole?
<dobey> nope, they're leaving the fridge, and a couple lawnmowers
<patcito> hi
<dobey> hi
<patcito> does syncing notes and contacts work with kubuntu and ubuntu one? I mean knotes
<dobey> note syncing only works with tomboy (or anything that implements the snowy protocol, but i think that's only tomboy right now)
<dobey> i'm not sure what the status of the akonadi desktopcouch connection bits
<dobey> rodrigo_: do you know about that?
<rtagger> Is there any ticket that complains about Tomboy notes sync being not identical copy (i.e. linefeeds are lost and online version does not support links between notes) ?
<patcito> k
<dobey> rtagger: not sure. i haven't heard anything about it myself
<rtagger> dobey, ok, then I'll prepare a ticket, could not find one in launchpad with various keywords
<dobey> thanks
<joshuahoover> rtagger: there is a bug for the newlines not saving properly but i don't think there is one for the notes not supporting links
<trothigar> dobey, do you know how complete contact syncing is?
<dobey> trothigar: afaik it should work fine now. there was a fix that should have gotten pushed to production this morning
<trothigar> dobey, hm it still doesn't work for me
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^ you know?
<joshuahoover> dobey, trothigar: i think we may still be applying the last fix on this...i'm checking
<rodrigo_> patcito: akonadi should support contacts in desktopcouch, but not sure about the status, sorry
<rodrigo_> patcito: about knotes, AFAIK it does not implement the syncing protocol, so no, it won't work, only tomboy
<joshuahoover> dobey, trothigar: we still haven't applied the last fix for contacts sync to work for all users...should be coming shortly
<trothigar> joshuahoover, dobey ty
<patcito> rodrigo_: ok, thanks for the info, I was hoping to sync my knotes with ubuntuone, I guess I'll have to wait for Lucid Lynx
 * rtagger finally got to the point to test data wipe...
<rodrigo_> patcito: or use tomboy :-)
 * rodrigo_ -> dinner
<patcito> rodrigo_: can tomboy import knotes notes?
<rtagger> guys, this is really happening
<rtagger> just got cancel_download_and_delete_on_server call in syncdaemon.log while trying to sync the test machine
<rtagger> this is a follow-up to yesterday's discussion on data wipe
<rtagger> I performed the following actions:
<rtagger> 1. created many files in u1 folder on computer called buzz. 2. Got all of them synced (totalling 132.5 Mb). 3. Set up a u1-vm machine. 4. Added it as u1 client. 5. Started syncing. 6. Interrupted sync via proper system reboot. 7. logged in back and started syncing again. 8. My web interface has just displayed that I got 131.6 Mb of files.
<dobey> rtagger: can you please document that on the bug you filed?
<rtagger> dobey, not yet filed, I am trying to get more dramatic results. and check whether it is related to spontaneous process killing or it can be reproduced by shutting down syncdaemon properly
<rtagger> dobey, OMG! It does wipe it even when syncdaemon is properly shut down
<dobey> rtagger: please file a bug :)
<rtagger> dobey, bug #462230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462230 in ubuntuone-client "Files are removed from server after sync is interrupted and resumed later" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462230
<dobey> thanks
<rtagger> dobey, If there is anything else I can provide I will be glad to help
<dobey> rtagger: not my specific territory, but having it documented in a bug is much better than pasting it in irc, when you know it's a real issue :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^^ new bug for you to triage :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah yes
<jblount> mattgriffin: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/oh-hai-mortimer/+merge/14054
 * dobey sends jblount down the street
<mattgriffin> jblount: i think lp's down right now
<joshuahoover> rtagger: thank you for the bug report! this is very helpful as we should be able to reproduce this and then fix it :)
<jblount> mattgriffin: Yikes! Are you getting an error or is it just not working there?
<rtagger> dobey, yep, I know, it took a while to make my u1 account fresh and brand new, free from any left-overs so when I finally reproduced the problem I decided to run in circles, scream and shout a little bit over IRC before creating a proper trouble ticket :)
#ubuntuone 2009-10-28
<switchgirl> why does ubuntu one half work?
<switchgirl> and when if ever is there going to be a windows ubuntuone client so I can accsess my files from the 98% of machines in the world?
<switchgirl> why am I paying  for something that won't work?
<switchgirl> gogles gmail was working properly - even in Beta
<switchgirl> really frustrated
<switchgirl> anyone awake?
<switchgirl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<switchgirl> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<switchgirl> lulz see
<jcastro> seg|ars: meet mattgriffin!
<seg|ars> hello!
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: hello :)
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: i think we met on a phone conversation with statik in may
<seg|ars> ah yes
<seg|ars> mattgriffin: I'm curious about where all of the data is stored. I guess the file sync is using s3, right? But what about the tomboy notes and contact info
<jcastro> seg|ars: when you're done sandy can answer your questions on the tomboy sync on #tomboy, I think rodrigo is asleep
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: the architecture is a split between s3 and our data center. you're correct about the files. i'll have to check on the couchdb-dependent features like notes and contacts
<seg|ars> are there any apis for third-party apps to use the contact info?
<seg|ars> or would third-party apps just pull it out of the local couch instance?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: third-party apps would use the local contacts couch instance. in the future, though, that local couch instance could also store the app's data ... then the app user gets the benefit of more synchronization. i think quickly is well down that path.
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: the couchdb's are stored in our data center
<seg|ars> how does the local couch stuff get synced with the data center? is it possible to push over any arbitrary data from couch?
<seg|ars> is it using regular couchdb replication or a custom protocol?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: it's using regular couchdb replication. Staurt covers this in his blog post here: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/09/03/desktop-couch-irc-talk
<seg|ars> thanks
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: see "sharing data between machines"
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: we've been working with the couch guys on the security pieces but it uses the regular replication
<seg|ars> mattgriffin: the web ui for ubuntu one is not going to change significantly before the release, right?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: we just released updates today in preparation for 9.10 so no more changes for a little while.
<seg|ars> ok
<seg|ars> how much of ubuntuone is open source right now?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: busy time for the data center guys getting ready for the flood downloading the release
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: no change since we last talked (ubuntuone-client)... though we also have desktopcouch and bindwood that are open.
<seg|ars> bindwood is the bookmark sync, right?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: right
<seg|ars> is that enabled by default?
<jcastro> no, it's in universe
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: no. with all of the Ubuntu dealines we needed to meet, we didn't have quite enough time to get it to a stable enough place.
<seg|ars> ah
<seg|ars> is it still really buggy or is it just not perfect?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: heh. it's getting better every day. we were having some serious problems with it early on, but those are mostly out of the way.
<seg|ars> is there bookmark data loss risk?
<seg|ars> is it something that a beta-friendly technology enthusiast (my readers) would be comfortable using?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: the early problems were mostly related to bindwood authenticating with desktopcouch.
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: it's an early beta product now
<seg|ars> ok cool
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: enthusiasts... yes.
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: sorry. i forgot to mention a couple other open source pieces: evolution-couchdb and ubuntuone-storage-protocol.
<seg|ars> what is ubuntuone-storage-protocol?
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: checking to see if any of the more technical guys can provide a better answer than 'it's the storage protocol that we use' :)
<seg|ars> is it the file sync storage protocol?
<seg|ars> I looked at the source code for that when I did my initial coverage, but I think it's been rewritten since then
<mattgriffin> seg|ars: yes. it's used for file syncing
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, hi, what questions do you have
<seg|ars> the file sync implementation was rewritten since the original implementation, right?
<seg|ars> I think I read somewhere that it's not all Python anymore?
<seg|ars> I suppose I should just have a look at the code
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, yes
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, no that's all python
<webm0nk3y> there are some gui bits written in c
<seg|ars> the gui bits for nautilus integration?
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, i believe so
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, ubuntuone-storage-protocol is no longer used
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, what you want to look at is python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<seg|ars> ah thanks
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, that's the piece between the syncdaemon and our servers. in theory, you could write your own client with it
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, it uses google protocol buffers
<seg|ars> to work with third-party servers?
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, well...more like your own client to talk to ubuntuone servers
<seg|ars> ah
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, but you could write your own server i suppose
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, the client wouldn't know really
<seg|ars> would it theoretically be possible to use the protobuf definitions to build a server-side implementation?
<webm0nk3y> seg|ars, yes, but that's like saying you can build a palace if you have the drawbridge
<seg|ars> ok
<webm0nk3y> well...perhaps i shouldn't liken our system to a palace just yet ;)
<seg|ars> haha
<webm0nk3y> given any interface you can fabricate both sides of it
<webm0nk3y> the thing is, the storageprotocol doesn't really expose a lot of the details of the messages going back/forth
<dobey> lookin' in my gucci it's about that time
<urbanape> my rolex is running a few minutes off, I guess.
<urbanape> piece of crap.
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS : Please respond "me" to take part in the Desktop+ developers meeting. dobey rodrigo_ CardinalFang aquarius urbanape teknico vds1 statik
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> no watch here, but I know I have finished cooking and food is waiting on the table, so yeah, it's about time :D
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> heh
<dobey> me
<melter> does ubuntuone support OSs other than ubuntu?
<dobey> melter: it will run on any linux, so long as the dependencies are satisfied
<dobey> the file sharing client anyway
<dobey> the contacts, notes, and bookmarks syncing might work on windows and osx already, if someone built them for it
<teknico> me
<jblount> urbanape: Go for it
<urbanape> DONE: Cut a branch to wire up "Stop Sharing / Cancel Sharing" buttons in web ui. (Bug #427766)
<urbanape> TODO: Finish and push it
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigo_, go go go
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427766 in ubuntuone-servers "Revoking of shared folder isn't working on one.ubuntu.com website" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427766
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed XML<->HTML converter
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go jblount!
<jblount> DONE: Got robot drawn, bugs sorted, branch to cleanup /account/machines/
<jblount> TODO: Windows VMs setup to start IE testing (ugh), Get started on some details for the /files/ interface that haven't been addressed, draw more robots
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: rocknroll
<aquarius> me
<dobey> la la la
<CardinalFang> DONE: log secrecy minor bug.  datacenter couchdb patched again.
<CardinalFang> TODO: help with datacenter crashes.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: no.
<CardinalFang> dobey, please.
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Mostly fixed NM dependency (#357395), Fixed some mail filters
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish fixing NM issues (#357395), Fix more bugs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: ciao
<teknico> DONE: checked that the 404 contacts problem is solved for the users that reported it (#458446); done reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews; integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: various small couchish things; test third-level cookies work
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; work on desktopcouch developer docs
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> I think I'm last
<jblount> EOM indeed, thanks all!
<vds1> me
<rodrigo_> ok /me goes back to food
<vds1> DONE: testing on file sharing, desktopcouch, bindwood and tomboy
<vds1> TODO: everything is needed for the release :)
<vds1> BLOCKED: nope
<jblount> vds1: :), thanks!
<vds> jblount: sorry for the delay
<jblount> vds: No worries, it should be expected when we have 5 minute meetings :)
<dobey> blah
<dobey> i guess i have to call to set up water and cable
<Scunizi> When using ubuntuone with a web browser there doesn't seem to be a way to delete files that I"ve uploaded.  Am I missing something or is that feature only available in the 9.10 release integration?
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: you should be able to click on a file (not the name, just the area around it) and get a trash can showing up
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: do you see that icon when you select a file?
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: sorry.. had a call. yes I did do that and the can shows up.. but I had to click more in the area close the the "Size" column.  It doesn't seem overly intuitive for someone with no experience.  Now to actually delete the file do I have to click the trash can or is it automatic at that point?  If it's automatic and I want to change my mind, how do I remove the trash can?
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: you have to click the trash can to actually delete the file
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: i agree, it's not completely obvious how to delete a file
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: thanks for your help again.. Nice to see the cookie issue resolved.. I'm in #ubuntu a lot and have notice some increased interest in ubuntuone as a service.
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: thanks for the support and kind words!
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: kudo's where they belong :)
<ukev> hi urbanape, any news on bindwood? ;)
<ukev> you mentioned a ppa, does that already exist?
<urbanape> our PPA exists, but a new version of bindwood hasn't rolled out yet.
<urbanape> I believe it'll be in the u1 PPA.
<ukev> ok, but I can add the ppa to my sources to see (become noticed) when an update is rolled out...
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: any plans that you know of to incorporate calendar sync along with the contacts?
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: none right now
<ukev> task sync? ;)
<joshuahoover> ukev: possible, we haven't discussed that one in particular
<ukev> ok, is contact-sync ready to test?
<joshuahoover> ukev: not quite yet...we're working out one last thing...once it's ready, i'll be sure to announce all over the place :)
<ukev> thanks :)
<switchgirl> hi ubuntuone has list my files kept my folders - I pay or the service
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: gettin' another error when trying to upload files.. "This webpage is not available .. https://files.one.ubuntu.com/upload/ might be temporarily down or may have moved permanently to a new web address"..
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: hmmm...
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: is it consistent? happening all the time? (just to help troubleshoot, shouldn't happen at all, obviously)
<dobey> switchgirl: joshuahoover might be able to help you. can you explain further what your issue is?
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: i'm not sure i understand your question
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: just in the last 5 minutes.. prior to that it was working..
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: i'm checking it here now
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: under "more information" it shows "Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out.
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: we've got someone looking into this right now, thanks for letting us know!
<joshuahoover> Scunizi: it's taking my small text file forever to upload, probably same issue based on the timeout error you posted here
<Scunizi> joshuahoover: thanks.. !
<switchgirl> joshuahoover: I can't get files to upload I add folders it strips the data from the folder and looses the data but makes a new file
<switchgirl> so I am left without files just folders
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: you're doing this through the client or web?
<switchgirl> both its not me either it's the software
<switchgirl> the fact I can't d/l the software I uploaded to the server is a bit rubbish
<switchgirl> means I have to use a hdd at a clients pc
<switchgirl> not good if the client has a virus
<switchgirl> joshuahoover: ?
<switchgirl> why won't it work on the site nore the client
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: can you file a bug for this so i can take a look at log files and continue to troubleshoot with you here? right-click on the ubuntu one client and select "Report a Problem"
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: i'm not sure, but getting these log files in a bug will help me start investigating as i'll have more details :)
<dobey> switchgirl: if you upload via the web, you have to upload each file individually, there isn't really any easy way to upload a whole directory to a web site
<switchgirl> don't worry the website is broken it won't work it the terms of can't upload at all
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: there is an issue with uploading files right now, we're fixing that currently, my apologies for that inconvenience
<dobey> i don't understand what you're saying
<switchgirl> I pay for it joshuahoover
<switchgirl> I'm on benefit
<switchgirl> ie 50 quid a week to live on.... 7 quid a lot to pay for a service that half works
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: i understand and we want to get this working for you...have you had a chance to file a bug by any chance? it sounds like you're having problems with the client that the log files will may give me more details to help you with
<switchgirl> I just filed anouther one
<switchgirl> 7th time this week I think
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: do you have the url or bug number?
<switchgirl> joshuahoover: not lettin me go to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: do you get some sort of error?
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: do you have a bug # or url i can look at?
<switchgirl> I'm trying to file one
<switchgirl> it won't be helpful to file a bug form without the log files
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: if you go to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log in a terminal session, can you see any files there?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303773/
<switchgirl> yes there are files there
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: you said you weren't able to get to syncdaemon.log? not able to open it or attach it to a bug?
<switchgirl> nautilus won't allow me to vview it
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: ok, in nautilus, if you click on View->Show Hidden Files that should let you see hidden files
<Scunizi> CTRL+H works too
<joshuahoover> thanks Scunizi! :)
<switchgirl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/462829 oh ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462829 in ubuntuone-client "wont connect andwont work strips folders and files deleteing files uploading folders only" [Undecided,New]
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: looking at it now
<switchgirl> k
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: can you also try attaching your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log file to this bug while i'm investigating this? really appreciate it!
<switchgirl> sure     how though
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: good question! on the bottom of the bug page, you should see an "Add an attachment" link, click on that
<switchgirl> how to view the file I mean
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: once there, click on the "Browse" button and click on the pencil and paper icon...then put in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log in the "location" bar that appears...that should get you to the folder with the syncdaemon.log file
<switchgirl> Cannot upload empty file.
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: hmmm...
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: if you do this in a terminal session, can you let me know if anything outputs? more ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Slam-er> joshuahoover ping
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: pong
<Slam-er> My Ubuntu One folder got renamed this morning to Ubuntu One.1uconflict, is there are reason for that?
<Scunizi> switchgirl: you can also install pastbinit for terminal pastebin access.. after install then just .. pastebinit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ... and it will return a url for pasting here.
<Slam-er> Nothing has changed other then I did open one document for editing this morning. I'm still in the process of uploading all of my data (the process has been interuptted a few times as I move the laptop)
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303792/
<Scunizi> switchgirl: I think that's what joshuahoover wanted you to paste to your bug report..
<verterok> switchgirl: that is only one bit of the log
<switchgirl> oh
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: it's tough to say, there is a bug report out there with a similar situation that we're looking into...give me a few to find that bug
<Slam-er> okay
<verterok> switchgirl: could you execute the following in a terminal session?: tar -cjf ~/Desktop/syndaemon-logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<joshuahoover> verterok: thanks! :)
<verterok> switchgirl: then from the bug page in launchpad attach that file to the bug
<switchgirl> press f5
<verterok> switchgirl: using the "add attachment" link
<switchgirl> ok    what's the difference?
<verterok> switchgirl: when you click on the Browse button, you can go the desktop and pick the syndaemon-logs.tar.bz2 file :)
<switchgirl> ktop:~$ tar -cjf ~/Desktop/syndaemon-logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logtar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<verterok> switchgirl: you have the file in the Desktop instead in a hidden folder, and it contains all the syncdaemon logs compressed (to make the upload faster)
<verterok> switchgirl: ok, that's ok
<switchgirl> ok
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: didn't forget about you, (finally) found the bug i was thinking of: bug 456546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456546 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One folder renamed to Ubuntu One.u1conflict" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456546
<Slam-er> no problem, I'll take a look
<Slam-er> yup, that seem's about right I guess... are there known issues with partially complete uploads? In my case I've uploaded 4gb, I have about another 8gb to go but the applet say's my files are up to date, my uploads have been interuppted a couple of times, not sure if that is causing problems
<verterok> switchgirl: do you have the folder: "Ubuntu One" in your Home directory?
<switchgirl> joshuahoover:  you work for shuttleworth?
<switchgirl> verterok: yes
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: yes
<verterok> switchgirl: and it was ever renamed to "Ubuntu One.u1conflict" ?
<switchgirl> I click connect it rejects the connection
<switchgirl> yes
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: i've seen instances where a fairly slow internet connection (or slow response from us on the server side) seems to wreck havoc on the upload sync...it's been next to impossible for me to reproduce so far...anyway, can you file a new bug and then attach your log files found in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log there? ($ tar -cjf ~/Desktop/u1-logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log )
<Slam-er> I'm adding a comment to the bug you showed me, you want my log files as well?
<switchgirl> joshuahoover: that would be a yes then
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: you can add them there, sure...it may be a bit messier to keep track of, but i'll deal with that :)
<verterok> switchgirl: that yes was for my question regardin Ubuntu One.u1conflict?
<Slam-er> okay, I'll add what I can
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: i'm sorry, "that would be a yes then"?
<verterok> *regarding
<switchgirl> I asked who you worked for "do you work for mr shuttleworth"
<switchgirl> verterok: yeah I have that folder
<verterok> switchgirl: please chekc if all your files are in it :)
<verterok> *check
 * verterok can't write today
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: ah yes, i replied yes to your question earlier :) sorry, lots of messages flying around
<switchgirl> it does have the folders and files :) but still not where I want them,
<verterok> switchgirl: ok, let's go step by step :)
<verterok> switchgirl: so your data wasn't lost, that;s a relief :)
<verterok> switchgirl: did you put new files in the "Ubuntu One"?
<switchgirl> joshuahoover:  forgive me I'm dreading next week (may start a temp job 37 hours a week 12 hours a day and ontop of that overtime)
<verterok> joshuahoover: looks like switchgirl hitted the Ubuntu One.u1conflict bug
<joshuahoover> verterok: alright...how can i help troubleshoot this? i see what bug 456546 says, and can attempt to reproduce by deleting all files from the u1 folder...do you have further thoughts on what might be causing it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456546 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One folder renamed to Ubuntu One.u1conflict" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456546
<verterok> joshuahoover: looks like is a combination of uploads and disconnections, I wasn't able to define a pattern :/
<joshuahoover> verterok: perfect! ;)
<switchgirl> its more the fact I have paid for a service that won't work (in legal terms a contract has been formed between ubuntu and myself and ubuntuone are breaching that) :s
<switchgirl> that's just what my professor said
<joshuahoover> verterok: well, i know i was able to reproduce one issue today with disconnects during sync to a 2nd computer...wondering if i need to try something similar but deleting files instead
<verterok> switchgirl: I can try to help you fix your client, in order to get it working again
<switchgirl> ok verterok
<joshuahoover> switchgirl: we're doing our best to get to the bottom of this and are truly sorry that ubuntu one is not working better for you...in the mean time, i'd love it if you could continue to work with verterok to get things working properly for you ...i'm going to be busy trying to reproduce this issue so that we can get some exact steps that help the developers to narrow down the possibilities and test this out
<switchgirl> ok
<verterok> switchgirl: ok, let's do some sanity checks first
<switchgirl> ok
<verterok> switchgirl: did you copy/moved any new files into the "Ubuntu One" after it started to do crazy stuff?
<switchgirl> im tired and frustrated that's all
<switchgirl> no
<switchgirl> tbh it happened after there was a power cut
<switchgirl> it happens when it doesn't shut down correctly
<switchgirl> its like a lost files (kinda like lost&found) I think
<verterok> switchgirl: ok, that's good info. thanks
<verterok> switchgirl: so, let's try to recover from this crash.
<switchgirl> all other files are fine - just ubuntuone
<verterok> switchgirl: we are going copy (not move, in order to avoid any data loss) the files in Ubuntu One.u1conflict into Ubuntu One, please execute the following command in a terminal session
<verterok> switchgirl: sorry, first turn off/quit the client if it's running
<verterok> switchgirl: once the client isn't running, execute this in a terminal session: cp -a ~/Ubuntu\ One.u1conflict/* ~/Ubuntu\ One
<verterok> switchgirl: around?, after looking in detail to your logs, looks like the power failure broked the log files and probably the client metadata too :(
<kjoller> Hi Everyone. I am trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts. Everything seems to go according to plan (except for a couple of errors on copying some of the contacts). But the contacts do not show up on the web interface. Are they supposed to? Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<kjoller> Oh, I am using the freshly updated 9.10 RC
<joshuahoover> kjoller: we're still working on the final link there...hope to have good news soon...i'll announce here and in the forums, mailing list, twitter, identi.ca
<kjoller> Oh, great, I was not aware that it was not ready yet. Is the ETA comparable to the karmic release (i.e. tomorrow), or is it another schedule entirely?
<joshuahoover> kjoller: we're aiming for tomorrow (we were hoping for long before tomorrow, but software development has a funny way of modifying even the best of plans)
<kjoller> joshuahoover: Sounds fair. I'll be following closely on identi.ca, then :) Happy Hacking
<verterok> switchgirl: I think joshuahoover's cleanup instructions might help to cleanup your setup, then: 1) start the client 2) wait to fully sync with what's in the server 3) copy the contents of Ubuntu One.u1conflict into Ubuntu One (please make sure you'r copying and not moving the files)
<joshuahoover> thanks kjoller!
<FrankRoberts> hi guys
<joshuahoover> hi FrankRoberts
<FrankRoberts> does anyone here know where i can add ideas for ubuntu one?
<FrankRoberts> except brainstorm? ;)
<joshuahoover> FrankRoberts: you can submit a bug and we'll classify it as a wishlist item
<dobey> oh ideas
 * dobey read that as 'icons'
<FrankRoberts> its not a bug its just an idea of how it could work better
<FrankRoberts> :) lol
<dobey> FrankRoberts: technically speaking, anything that's not working ideally, is a bug
<dobey> FrankRoberts: 'bug' is probably the wrong word generally though, as 'bugs' is a tracking system, not necessarily for only bugs
<FrankRoberts> so launchpad is the way to go?
<sandy|lurk> If I want to file a bug against the Tomboy UI on the U1 server, which component should I file against?
<dobey> sandy|lurk: against the notes web ui?
<dobey> sandy|lurk: ubuntuone-servers
<sandy|lurk> thanks dobey
<dobey> sure
<dobey> later
<statik> hey sandy|lurk, nice to see you here. your bug reports are always welcome
<sandy|lurk> statik: thanks, they're just nitpicks about the UI...the syncing is working fine so far and I haven't tried editing yet
<statik> sandy|lurk: cool, i'm sure there's polish still needed. I've been poking around at a little web UI optimized for mobile browers to show your notes, but nothing working yet
<statik> so i can get my notes on my phone
<sandy|lurk> statik: what kind of phone?
<statik> i've got an iphone right now, but it seems like android/palm pre/iphone all have pretty amazing browsers
<sandy|lurk> although a mobile-friendly UI is great (and we intend to do one for Snowy, too), notes are often the kind of thing you want immediately even if you have no data connection
<sandy|lurk> so we have a lot of interest in developing full mobile note clients
<sandy|lurk> with local storage, syncing, etc
<sandy|lurk> with MonoTouch out now, it should be pretty easy to do for iPhone, reusing code from Tomboy
<sandy|lurk> and of course there are the guys working on Tomdroid for Android devices
#ubuntuone 2009-10-29
<jdobrien> sandy|lurk, that sounds like a cool idea
<jimqode> can i mount my ubuntuone space as a drive?
<Alareen> hi
<Alareen> someone witgh "capabilities mismatch" [...] or need to update
<Alareen> ???
<Alareen> with*
<Alareen> i cant connect
<Alareen> http://img203.imageshack.us/i/captureom.png/
<Alareen> any idea ?
<jimqode> got the same message here too
<jimqode> message says be patient so that's what i'm doing right now :)
<Alareen> ho .. sry about my bad english .. hvnt understand this ...
<Alareen> ok, i will wait too, if i have no choise :p
<pfibiger> hi guys, this is the bug regarding the capabilities mismatch
<pfibiger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/462828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" [Critical,In progress]
<pfibiger> it explains what's happening and why you're seeing the capabilities mismatch.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Some users have reported scenarios where files have become unavailable. A fix is on the way. Read on for more details. http://bit.ly/3o3tQt  | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 269, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<Alareen> hi ! Some news about the "problem" ?
<statik> hi Alareen, it's fixed but the update is waiting to be published
<Alareen> ok statik, thanks !
<toros> statik: what do you think, when will be the update published?
<statik> toros: it's already been accepted by the ubuntu release team, i don't know the exact timing for how they move things into the updates archive after release but it will be in the very first updates available immediately after release
<statik> we will have updated packages in our ppa in a couple of hours also
<toros> okay, thanks
<toros> I'm just asking because I will send out the press release of the Hungarian LoCo
<toros> so I don't want to send it out before UbuntuOne starts working again
<toros> You know, we don't want bad publicity in the press :)
<Alareen> (sory for that but ... dropbox ? :)
<switchgirl> k I got intruyctions to reinstall ubuntuone joshuahoover and now there are no ubuntuone files
<switchgirl> even after reinatalling
<switchgirl> so I'll reboot and be back soon
<urbanape> dun dun DUN
<urbanape> It's about that time, sports fans
<urbanape> if you want to divert some time away from today's activities, and are hard at work on desktop+, give a shout out with a 'me' and let us know what you've DONE, what you've got TODO, and what's BLOCKing you.
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> MEETING STARTS AND/OR BEGINS
<dobey> oh boo
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: guess you should start...
<urbanape> rodrigo_, start
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed XML<->HTML converter. Submitted branch for better notes sorting on the web UI. Helped mthaddon and SteveA build fixed couchdb package
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: BeautifulSoup not liking nested lists
<rodrigo_> go dobey!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Worked on (#357395) some more, but still not quite there
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Split up src pkg branches for multiple distros/branches, Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Finish fixing NM issues (#357395)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: ciao che
<teknico> DONE: done more reviews; helped stuartm diagnose a python-openid problem when accessing login.ubuntu.com; done even more reviews
<teknico> TODO: integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: write INI dumping tool for couchdb. packaged couchdb patches, three times.
<CardinalFang> TODO: More help with u1couch speed.  Clean up machines after karmic ad-hoc-ery.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, tag!
<urbanape> DONE: Fixed sharing buttons on web UI (Bug #427766), put a branch together for unneeded status message.
<urbanape> TODO: See what else is up
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427766 in ubuntuone-servers "Revoking of shared folder isn't working on one.ubuntu.com website" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427766
<vds> me
<vds> DONE: continuing to tes file sharing, desktopcouch, bindwood and tomboy, small branch to help with stats #454672, code review
<vds> TODO: again everything is needed for the release...
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<urbanape> Guess that's it for a while.
<urbanape> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> DONE: Robot work, a few reviews, started getting Vista / Window 7 VMs setup
<jblount> TODO: Finish up VMs, get started on /files/ details that are currently undone
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
 * jblount hides his head in shame and reads everones updates
<urbanape> so, is anything happening today?
<jblount> heh
<CardinalFang> urbanape, just recover from all those hangovers from wild Windows 7 parties.
<urbanape> prolly a good idea.
<urbanape> saltines and water.
 * CardinalFang steels himself and goes to look at Slashdot.
<urbanape> oh, dear.
<CardinalFang> Whew.  I'm back.  My nose is bleeding and ears are ringing, and I feel a bit dumber, but otherwise I'm okay.
<urbanape> happens to the best of us.
<urbanape> and now, it's HAMM...erSHOWERTIME
<toros> hi
<toros> I just got the latest ubuntuone from the proposed repository
<toros> do you need any specific help in testing?
<joshuahoover> hi toros
<joshuahoover> toros: if you have the nightlies ppa, then you can test that things are working properly or not for you with the latest client release
<toros> okay
<joshuahoover> toros: thank you for the help!
<andylockran> hey guys
<andylockran> getting 'capabilities mistmatch'
<andylockran> is there some server update due to be applied.
<andylockran> Not too worried about it myself, but wondering if it's a potential 'too new' version with the karmic release.
<dobey> there is a proposed update to the karmic package, should make it to official updates soon
<andylockran> ok, kewl
<popey> hows that for service andylockran :)
<jcastro> andylockran: link is in the topic for details
<andylockran> it's good. thanks jcastro
<andylockran> topic
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Some users have reported scenarios where files have become unavailable. A fix is on the way. Read on for more details. http://bit.ly/3o3tQt  | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<rtagger> client looks like working, the server now responds with 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR for various requests /files/, /folders, etc...
<rtagger> GET shared_with_me: 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR (all caps), next request for shaed_with_me - 500 Internal Server Error, nice example of cloud computing :)
<Ramunas> helllo
<Ramunas> I keep getting Internal Server Error
<Ramunas> also, how do I add my computer to it? I can't seem to get a dialog to do that
<statik> hi! that error is an um, error. lots of extra traffic today, checking the servers now
<Ramunas> and for the second part, about adding my computer
<Ramunas> ?
<Ramunas> it just tells me: You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<Ramunas> and I have the client running, it shows a cloud with ! on it
<statik> hi Ramunas, you may need to install an update which should be available very shortly after the release before it will connect - details at the top of the channel
<Ramunas> so I should get the update via update manager?
<dobey> likely yes
<dobey> though you should still be able to get the token and authorize
<dobey> Ramunas: if you click on the cloud with the ! and choose "Connect" what happens?
<Ramunas> dobey: nothing, just the same as with nautilus, when I click connect button, it changes to connecting
<Ramunas> and then back to connect
<dobey> Ramunas: and you don't get an error dialog popping up?
<Ramunas> nope
<Ramunas> should I?
<dobey> can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com please?
<dobey> well, it should work. but if there's an error, i would expect the dialog to pop up
<Ramunas> dobey: all it says is: Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<Ramunas> a few times
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> odd
<dobey> Ramunas: do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file?
<Ramunas> I do
<Ramunas> let me pastebin it
<dobey> thanks
<Ramunas> http://pastebin.com/d313291fd
<dobey> ok, that makes sense
<Ramunas> but what's the sollution?
<Ramunas> excuse my spelling
<dobey> not sure, since i'm not sure what's wrong exactly
<dobey> if you right click on the applet, and choose quit, and then run ubuntuone-client-applet in a terminal, does it print any messages in the terminal?
<Ramunas> no errors
<Ramunas> :/
<dobey> and after you choose "Connect" in the applet?
<Ramunas> still nothing
<dobey> very strange :(
<dobey> what happens when you run "xdg-open http://one.ubuntu.com/" ?
<Ramunas> it opens up the page in my browser, Opera
<dobey> ah-ha
<dobey> opera you say... what version?
<Ramunas> the latest build, one from today. 10.10 build 4685
<dobey> do you still have firefox or another browser installed?
<Ramunas> I do
<Ramunas> the default firefox
<dobey> can you set your default browser to firefox in gnome-default-applications-properties, and then try to connect in the applet?
<Ramunas> aha! I get the add computer screen now
<dobey> i wonder why opera is feigning success
<dobey> after you add your computer, you can switch the default back to opera if you'd like
<dobey> you'll probably need to install the update with update-manager for the ubuntuone client to successfully connect though. there was an issue with negotiating the protocol which the update fixes, and which isn't an issue for doing the authorization step through the browser
<Ramunas> its connected, and I just put a file in
<Ramunas> firefox shows it just fine, but it seems Opera is not supported very well
<Ramunas> on the web interface it keeps saying: loading
<Ramunas> and its not connecting again it seems
<jimqode> i get a capabilities mismatch error when i try to connect to ubuntuone. It's been like that for about 10 hours now. Is it normal?
<dobey> Ramunas: bug #453418 is already filed about the web site not displaying files list in opera correctly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453418 in ubuntuone-client "files not seen in opera browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453418
<dobey> jimqode: see the link in the topic for more information. there is an update in proposed right now, and should be pushed out to updates soon today
<jimqode> dobey, thank you
<Ramunas> dobey: thanks for the help ;]
<dobey> sure thing :)
<Ramunas> if you ever need help with Opera ;]
<Ramunas> I'm on irc.opera.com ;]
<dobey> cool
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys, I was wondering if some of you have the "Capabilities mismatch" message
<joshuahoover> RoAkSoAx: yes
<joshuahoover> RoAkSoAx: are you on 9.10 or 9.04?
<RoAkSoAx> joshuahoover, 9.10
<RoAkSoAx> joshuahoover, yesterday it was working... today it is not
<joshuahoover> RoAkSoAx: ok, the update should be coming shortly
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool. Thanks :)
<leoquant> got a compabilities mismatch with server error. out of the blue. what to do?
<joshuahoover> leoquant: this is a known issue, please see: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=129 for more info
<leoquant> oops soory bout that joshuahoover...
<leoquant> i'll take a look at it
<joshuahoover> leoquant: no problem, we apologize for the inconvenience it's causing you and others
<leoquant> the linkage is down/dead
<leoquant> ok, done
<leoquant> understood
<faribisch> Just started using Ubuntu One. I'd like to be able to put a sym link in the ~/Ubuntu One directory and have the destination folder's files be synchronized. However it it doesn't work for me and behaves as if nothing has been put in the ~/Ubuntu One folder at all. Has anybody else tried to do this? or is there some limitation will the sync daemon (or Python) that is preventing links from being detected?
<dobey> symlinks are not supported currently
<faribisch> @dobey: Do you know where the limitation is- python script? I'm happy to do a bit of hacking and perhaps supply a patch if I can trace the source and get it to work. I think this is important to be able to have this feature because I don't really want all my synced docs in the Ubuntu One folder.
<joshuahoover> faribisch: we're looking at allowing users to set which folders they want to sync rather than force everything in the ~/Ubuntu One/ folder
<joshuahoover> faribisch: that seems to be the way we'll go first and then consider how to best support symlinks
<dobey> faribisch: it's a very complicated problem, and we're looking at how to handle arbitrary folders and symlinks better for the next release
<faribisch> @joshuahoover: Excellent. I look forward to that feature. Thanks for the good work.
<dobey> there is no good way to support symlinks :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: shhhh... ;)
<dobey> especially if we ever get a client for other operating systems that don't have such a concept
<faribisch> Understood. Thought there may be some compatibility issue lurking in there. Specifying folders would be a better way to go- like rsync.
<dobey> syncing random folders is almost as hard a problem
<dobey> but slightly less so
<faribisch> I guess that's the work of the daemon to sort that out. Would be good to see delta support as well which I can see is work in progess. I'll stay tuned for any updates
<artem_> hey
<artem_> hi all!
<dobey> hi artem_
<joshuahoover> hi artem_
<artem_> hi guys)
<artem_> I'm trying this new thing
<artem_> and can't upload small file
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<artem_> I'm doing it through web interface
<dobey> oh
<dobey> you're getting internal server error
<artem_> *waiting for response* or something (in browser)
<dobey> ?
<artem_> yep
<dobey> joshuahoover: all yours ^ :)
<artem_> ?
<joshuahoover> artem_: we're on it right now...that part of the system has been giving us some trouble here lately...we've got people looking into it and trying to fix asap
<artem_> hehe
<artem_> ok
<artem_> thx for answer
<joshuahoover> artem_: thanks for being patient :)
<rtagger> guys, just wanted to clear this out - the master bug report is called "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync". So are the files marked for deletion just when daemon is being killed or the new syncdaemon instance marked them as deleted only?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: i believe the new syncdaemon instance marked them as deleted and then they get marked as such on the server and that propagates to the other computers on the account
<Wizzup> Hi - I am getting capabilities mismatches. A bit of googling brought me to this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | It tells me I have to update ubuntu one, but there are no updates available. Ideas?
<pauliuspa> Hi
<pauliuspa> when is expected for server to be compatible with client?
<joshuahoover> if you do an update and install, then restart the ubuntu one client, all should be working again
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: #ubuntuone Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<manolo_> Hello everyone
<joshuahoover> hi manolo_
<manolo_> I was wondering whether you could help me through  a persistent .u1conflict problem
<manolo_> :)
<joshuahoover> manolo_: i can try :)
<manolo_> ok
<manolo_> the thing is, I have the latest ubuntuone client installed
<manolo_> (i understand that was an issue)
<joshuahoover> are you able to connect ok  now?
<manolo_> and I'm still getting some folders and files rebaptised as *.u1conflict
<manolo_> yes i am
<manolo_> i've tried to remove the offending file on one.ubuntu.com, to no avail
<manolo_> .u1conflict keeps appearing
<joshuahoover> manolo_: what happens when you try to remove it via the web ui?
<joshuahoover> manolo_: ah, ok
<manolo_> i'm running 1.1 r273
<joshuahoover> manolo_: you get this consistently?
<manolo_> yes, if I remove the extension from one of those files, it immediately reappears
<groove> hi, i'd like to use ubuntuone to take backups from a headless server
<groove> is there a way to do this, or is ubuntuone not really the right product for this task?
<joshuahoover> groove: so you want to run ubuntu one on a headless server?
<groove> i guess i'm after some sort of command line utility
<groove> but it's also possible i don't fully understand it, and it's the wrong tool for the job
<joshuahoover> manolo_: ok, if you'd be willing to get some debug info, it'll be very helpful...can you quit the ubuntu one client (right-click and select "quit")?
<joshuahoover> groove: currently, you need some gnome stuff that requires a gui...we have plans to support a complete command line option in the future
<groove> joshuahoover: ok, thanks!
<manolo_> wait, I can't see the icon now :) how do i close it?
<joshuahoover> manolo_: heh...good question! try this on the command line: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<manolo_> done
<joshuahoover> manolo_: ok, now, can you open ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf for me?
<manolo_> sure
<joshuahoover> manolo_: in that file, you want to add these 2 lines:
<joshuahoover> [__main__]
<joshuahoover> log_level = DEBUG
<manolo_> just a sec
<joshuahoover> manolo_: sure
<manolo_> I have no syncdaemon.conf; only ubuntuone-client.conf. Is that what you mean?
<joshuahoover> manolo_: ok, then run this command in a terminal session: echo -e "[__main__]\nlog_level = DEBUG" >> ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<manolo_> done
<manolo_> it's a new file with just these two lines, right?
<joshuahoover> manolo_: yep
<manolo_> ok
<joshuahoover> manolo_: ok, now i want you to remove all your old ubuntu one log files by running this command in a terminal session: rm -rf ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*
<manolo_> done
<joshuahoover> manolo_: great! ok, start the client back up as you normally would
#ubuntuone 2009-10-30
<manolo_> ok, done
<joshuahoover> now, do you have the .u1conflict file there or no?
<manolo_> nope!
<manolo_> ?
<manolo_> how come? we haven't done anything yet, have we?
<joshuahoover> no, we haven't
<joshuahoover> and normally this one file would already have .u1conflict appended to it, correct?
<manolo_> yes, that's it
<manolo_> it was an entire folder, actually
<manolo_> wait wait
<manolo_> I was looking at the wrong folder :/
<joshuahoover> ahhh :)
<manolo_> there it is, in all its shining u1conflictness :)
<joshuahoover> ok, so can you try what you normally try to get rid of this conflict?
<manolo_> yes
<joshuahoover> alright, you've done all that?
<manolo_> yep
<manolo_> now it's staying, apparently
<manolo_> usually, it goes back to .u1conflict right away
<joshuahoover> hmmm...
<joshuahoover> manolo_: is there anything else that you might normally do when this occurs? quit the client and start it back up maybe? just trying to reproduce it so we get good debug logs here  for the devs :)
<manolo_> let me try to open one of them and save it again
<joshuahoover> cool
<manolo_> I don't know, it's working OK now :)
<manolo_> if I get the problem again, I will come back to the channel with the log
<manolo_> sorry to be disturbing for nothing
<joshuahoover> manolo_: thank you! no, you're helping us get to the bottom of a problem, we really appreciate it
<joshuahoover> if it does occur, please file a bug by right-clicking on the ubuntu one client and selecting "report a problem"...try to give the steps you think you took to get the problem and then attach all the log files found in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ to the bug
<joshuahoover> thanks again for your help!
<manolo_> I certainly will. Thak you!
<lamalex> what with tis caps mismatch jawn im getting?
<joshuahoover> lamalex: have you updated your system and restarted the ubuntu one client?
<lamalex> joshuahoover: aptitude doesnt show any updates and ive restarted system since the last time i updated
<joshuahoover> lamalex: are you on 9.10?
<lamalex> yah
<joshuahoover> lamalex: can you try running this in a terminal session? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lamalex> i use aptitude  but sure, ill do it again
<lamalex> i literally did it before asking though
<lamalex> (i read the topic)
<joshuahoover> lamalex: strange, because i haven't had anyone yet who can't get the update
<lamalex> hmm
<lamalex> what's the correct version?
<joshuahoover> 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 is what should show on your system
<lamalex> hmm nope, im at 0ubuntu1
<lamalex> i wonder why it's not finding the upgrade
<lamalex> when was it pushed?
<joshuahoover> lamalex: i believe within the last 5 hours or so
<lamalex> ah, maybe it hasn't hit my archive?
<joshuahoover> lamalex: that would be my guess...today all the servers are pretty loaded with traffic, so it may take longer than usual for things to replicate
<lamalex> yah
<andersfeder> hey, ubuntuone is very cool .. is there a dev mailing list?
<chitchat098> hi, can anyone tell me about the security used by ubuntu one to secure my files?
<chitchat098> i can't find anything about this on the uone website
<Neil3> hey folks
<Neil3> just pondering switching to ubuntu one from drop box, service wise, they both look very similar though
<x-ip> hi all
<joshuahoover> hi x-ip!
<x-ip> hi joshuahoover
<x-ip> it would be dangerous to copy my private gpg key to ubuntu one ?
<x-ip> i mean, to use it as backup ...
<joshuahoover> x-ip: unless you're encrypting it yourself, i do not recommend that
<x-ip> thanks joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> x-ip: for more info related to ubuntu one security and privacy, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<x-ip> thanks a lot :)
<joshuahoover> np :)
<urbanape> MEETING BEGINS / MEETING STARTS - Now is the time on Sprockets venn ve dance! Or, if you're on the desktop+ team, shout out with 'me' and we'll find out what you've DONE, what you have TODO, and what is BLOCKing you.
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> akvarius, if you please. DANCE!
<urbanape> er. aquarius, go ahead and start
<aquarius> oops, sorry
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: branch to add more logging for find_port_linux problem; help people debug dc-non-starting issues
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; work on desktopcouch developer docs
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, bring that beat back
<CardinalFang> Yes sir!
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Made ini mutating program, 'ini_apply_changes'.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Optimize program, Bug#464626.  Take rest of day off, in exchange for last holiday worked.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape!
<urbanape> DONE: Start a branch to do better chunking of initial push of local Firefox bookmarks for Bindwood.
<urbanape> TODO: Get it pushed, learn the inner workings of our PPA, so Bindwood can get updated there in the meanwhile before Lucid. Fix some U1 web UI bugs.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico: teknicolly, you're next.
<teknico> DONE: tried using evolution with couchdb; helped lisas with u1 client problems; helped investigate desktopcouch sync problems
<teknico> TODO: integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed XML<->HTML converter. Tested evo-couchdb contacts syncing. Looked at #462978
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Tomboy no
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next vds
<vds> DONE: still tests file sharing, desktopcouch, bindwood and tomboy,  code review
<vds> TODO: code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<LJV> hi all ,, is there any option tu unsubscribe from  ubuntuone?
<aquarius> EOM?
<vds> I guess so
<urbanape> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> so mote it be
<filo1234> hy guys, how can i delete a file down myfiles on ubuntuone?
<filo1234> HI*
<filo1234> i have not trash icon there
<leoquant> thx fixing that mismatchbug with the latest update.
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I am getting permission denied on all my evo couch addressbooks, ken says it's something to do with not being able to talk with the desktopcouch?
<filo1234> how can i delete from web interface, files down Myfiles directory?  i have not trash icon for to make it
<aquarius> filo1234, if you click on a file, but not on the name of the file, then it shoudl highlight that file and give you a trashcan for it
<rodrigo_> jcastro: yes, seems so, run e-d-s on a terminal:
<rodrigo_> $ evolution --force-shutdown
<rodrigo_> $ /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<filo1234> aquarius: sorry but i cannot delete it :( i make a screenshot
<filo1234> wait
<rodrigo_> and then run evolution and try opening the addressbook
<filo1234> aquarius: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/497758/Schermata-2.png
<aquarius> filo1234, you get that blue highlight when you just mouse over ubuntu.iso, yes?
<aquarius> try clicking on it, where the mouse is in that screenshot
<aquarius> (that is, click on the row for that file, but not on the filename)
<filo1234> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/497758/Schermata-3.png
<aquarius> filo1234, ok, you should get a delete trashcan there, and you don't, and I don't know why. jblount?
<rodrigo_> jcastro: and pastebin the output in the terminal
<rodrigo_> jcastro: some people are having the same problem, so if it's that, restarting dc should fix it
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305126/
<filo1234> aquarius: i can't
<jcastro> I will try restarting
<filo1234> i don't know
<aquarius> filo1234, someone else may be able to help more -- jblount or urbanape have been working on the files web interface
<filo1234> aquarius: if i make it oh another foledr,i have trash
<filo1234> aquarius: thanks
<jcastro> rodrigo_: restarting dc fixed me
<filo1234> aquarius: where i can to find theys?
<rodrigo_> jcastro: cool
<filo1234> oh ok
<aquarius> filo1234, in this channel -- I'm hoping they're around. jblount, urbanape? :)
<pfibiger> aquarius: jblount is out today, urbanape should be around
<filo1234> aquarius: ;) sorry i have seen :P
<pfibiger> filo1234: one thing you might try: upload another small file to "My Files" directly, and then see if you get a trash can for that, or for the ISO if you click the highlight from one to the other
<urbanape> Im here
<urbanape> waht's up filo1234?
<urbanape> damn, and I can almost type, too.
<filo1234> urbanape: i cannot delete a file on MY File directory, i have not trash icon
<filo1234> i try with another version of firefox
<filo1234> urbanape: this is my problem http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/497758/Schermata-3.png
<urbanape> yup, just got caught up from the backlog.
<urbanape> filo1234, any errors reported in the error console?
<filo1234> urbanape: nope
<urbanape> do you get a flash of two links on the right hand side of the name column? There should be something there for File Information and Delete
<urbanape> also, if you can check the generated DOM, you should see something like this around the iso link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305139/
<filo1234> urbanape: i have not that code on source page
<filo1234> :|
<filo1234> urbanape: after i try from karmic koala and ubuntuone-client
<urbanape> I don't know if inspect element is only available with the Web Developer extension, but it's what I used (right click in that table cell, and choose Inspect Element)
<urbanape> you wouldn't have exactly that code, of course, but the structure should be similar.
<urbanape> If you look at just the page source, it won't be there. That table is created dynamically at runtime via AJAX and buzzword buzzword, buzzwordly.
<urbanape> sorry, felt a little foolish after the "dynamic", "runtime" and "AJAX" came tripping out.
<filo1234> urbanape: thanks a lot
<aquarius> inspect element is a firebug thing
<urbanape> I know that the Web Developer extension also has the ability to view generated source (to serialize the current state of the DOM)
<aquarius> urbanape, javascript:alert(document.querySelectorAll(".yui-dt-selected")[1].innerHTML) ?
<filo1234> urbanape: on karmic and ubuntuone-client i'll to be able to see all folders, right?
<filo1234> but problem is not firefox version i think, i have try from windows too
<filo1234> and problem is the same
<urbanape> Weird. I'm unable to reproduce. Anything in "My Files" should show the info and delete buttons when the row is selected.
<urbanape> especially if you're able to reproduce across browsers (and operating systems!)
<urbanape> filo1234, I'm not sure what your last question means exactly. See all folders where?
<filo1234> from nautilus
<filo1234> uhm i'm installing firefox-3.5 now
<urbanape> what were you on? 3.0?
<urbanape> (Should have been fine, I think)
<filo1234> 3.0 urbanape now
<urbanape> hrm.
<filo1234> urbanape: with ff-3.5 don't see files and folders, i have an empty page :/
<filo1234> lol
<urbanape> That's definitely a step in a different direction.
<filo1234> ok
<urbanape> dang. Unfortunately I have a lunch date I can't break. I'll be back in about an hour.
<filo1234> i'll followig my tests :P
<filo1234> i go home now, see you and thanks a lot
<CardinalFang> thisfred, new change at  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-servers/ini_apply_changes
<thisfred> CardinalFang: great, will rereview
<CardinalFang> yay, unittest
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looks good to me, tests pass, so approve stands
<CardinalFang> Thank you sir.
<FrankRoberts> hi guys, are there any plans to integrate the ubuntu one contacts with IM contacts (or even websites like myspace, facebook)
<filo1234> hi
<filo1234> urbanape: hi, with karmic run
<joshuahoover> FrankRoberts: yes, we have that in our roadmap :)
<joshuahoover> hi filo1234
<filo1234> hi joshuahoover
<FrankRoberts> cool, anything to say about when this can be expected?
<FrankRoberts> i really need it ^^ :)
<joshuahoover> FrankRoberts: i'd love to give more definite dates, but we'll be enhancing contacts in a variety ways over the next 6 months
<FrankRoberts> is there any way i could help in the process? im not a programmer but would love to participate if needed
<FrankRoberts> I think it has high potential
<joshuahoover> FrankRoberts: we'll likely do some early testing with a select group of people...if you'd like to be in this group, send me an email at joshua.hoover at canonical dot com
<FrankRoberts> good idea I'd love to help
<FrankRoberts> the mail is on its way
<joshuahoover> perfect! thanks!
<FrankRoberts> its in you mailbox :)
<netbook> Hi, I have just updated using Update Manager and I still have "Capabilities mismatch"
<netbook> anyone know how to fix this?
<raindog> For the last week I have not be able to get ubuntuone to connect.  I am running karmic updated fully.  So, I went to the web interface and removed my computer and tried to re-add it to no avail.  Am I missing something?
<joshuahoover> netbook: if you run the following in a terminal session, can you let me know what version is there for ubuntuone-client? dpkg -l ubuntuone*
<joshuahoover> raindog: are you seeing any errors from the client?
<raindog> joshuahoover, no.
<joshuahoover> raindog: ok, can you quit ubuntu one client and then try launching it from a terminal session: ubuntuone-client-applet
<netbook> "ubuntuone-client?" as command?
<netbook> yea i have client applet
<raindog> joshuahoover, sure.  one moment.
<barlas> joshuahoover, I have 1.1+r273, on karmic
<joshuahoover> barlas: ok, that's good :)
<joshuahoover> barlas: now try this in a terminal session: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> barlas: after that, then do: ubuntuone-client-applet
<barlas> Ah, it worked, thanks.
<netbook> joshuahoover, i quit and restarted it... it worked
<barlas> I tried it before, but without killing syncdaemon
<netbook> i tried that before i swear ><
<netbook> weird
<netbook> i did ps aux|grep ubuntuone and i didn't see syncdaemon listed
<joshuahoover> barlas: that's our fault, we're getting a fix in to restart the client with syncdaemon after an update
<joshuahoover> netbook: ^^
<raindog> joshuahoover, no errors in the terminal, still will not connect.  Went to web interface.  Still can't re-add this machine, but it does show the files that are supposed to be there.
<barlas> A quick question: If I delete files from ~/Ubuntuone folder, will it delete files from cloud too?
<joshuahoover> raindog: can you check the bottom of the following log file? ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<joshuahoover> barlas: yes
<netbook> i don't have to open any port if I have "ACCEPT ESTABLISHED" in my iptables right?
<raindog> joshuahoover, sure.
<joshuahoover> netbook: you shouldn't
<netbook> cool
<netbook> just checking, it seems to work
<joshuahoover> netbook: good!
<raindog> joshuahoover, end of the logfile is many entries of 'Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2'
<joshuahoover> raindog: hmmm...ok
<netbook> what aer y'all using ubuntu one for?
<joshuahoover> raindog: can you check this log file (if it exists): ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<barlas> netbook, Backup, file sharing etc.
<netbook> backup would be nice
<netbook> there is not windows client right?
<joshuahoover> netbook: no, there is not
<netbook> alright
<joshuahoover> netbook: we're considering it
<raindog> joshuahoover, syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty however there are several syncdaemon-exceptions.log files from today.  Where can I post the contents?
<netbook> i have a netbook that i take notes on, i get better batt life with windows xp
<joshuahoover> netbook: our client is open source and so is the storage protocol we use so anyone can build a client for any platform
<netbook> freedom for the win
<joshuahoover> netbook: the web ui is your only option from non ubuntu computers right now, sorry
<netbook> its cool, it would probably be better for batt if i use web ui instead of client syncing all the time
<netbook> maybe
<joshuahoover> netbook: possibly
<joshuahoover> raindog: sorry...post them to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<raindog> joshuahoover, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305247/
<joshuahoover> raindog: :)
<joshuahoover> raindog: can you try this: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> raindog: then this: mv ~/.config/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-client.conf ~/.config/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-client-old.conf
<joshuahoover> raindog: then this: ubuntuone-client-applet
<raindog> joshuahoover, hmm, same result.  checking log files
<joshuahoover> raindog: if you do: dpkg -l ubuntuone*
<joshuahoover> raindog: what version for the client shows up?
<raindog> joshuahoover, From oauth-login.log     Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<raindog> joshuahoover, on the web interface I still can't point it towards this machine.  I removed this machine entry while troubleshooting earlier.  Not sure if that might be why the connection isn't taking.  Just a thought.
<joshuahoover> raindog: here's something else we can try (aside from starting over with a "clean" u1 install)
<raindog> joshuahoover, which i can do, if so be it.\
<joshuahoover> raindog: go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys
<joshuahoover> raindog: under passwords, do you have an ubuntu one token?
<raindog> joshuahoover, affirmative.  ;)
<joshuahoover> raindog: ok, let's try this: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> raindog: then: delete that token
<joshuahoover> raindog: then: ubuntuone-client-applet
<joshuahoover> raindog: if that doesn't work, i'm going to suggest a clean install, which we have instructions for
<joshuahoover> raindog: unfortunately, the log files are telling us very little
<raindog> joshuahoover, I was able to re-add this machine via web interface, but the applet still won't connect correctly.  Can you give me the link for a clean install of u1?
<joshuahoover> raindog: before that, can you see if there is a new ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file?
<raindog> joshuahoover, sure.
<joshuahoover> raindog: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<raindog> joshuahoover, newest syncdaemon-exceptions.log same as what I previously pasted.  Clean install time it looks like.
<joshuahoover> yeah, i'm afraid so, i hate recommending that, but if you continue to get the same errors/behavior after the clean install, we can eliminate something goofy in the install somewhere
<raindog> joshuahoover, Thank you very much for your time and assistance.  It is greatly appreciated.
<joshuahoover> raindog: has it ever worked for you? i assumed it was based on what you said earlier, maybe a bad assumption
<tcole> dumb question, how do we allocate story numbers again?
<tcole> er, wrong window
<joshuahoover> tcole: heh
<raindog> joshuahoover, yes, but it hasn't connected properly for the last two weeks or so, and I do updates daily.
<raindog> joshuahoover, Once again, thanks.  reinstalling...
<joshuahoover> raindog: cool, i'm VERY interested in hearing the results :)
<raindog> joshuahoover, I'm just hoping it isn't something stupid that I've overlooked.  Don't want to be outed for the sometimes-power-noob that I am.  :)
<joshuahoover> raindog: happens to me all the time and i'm part of the team :)
<raindog> joshuahoover, That did the trick.  The connection is holding.  Added a few test files.  They synced correctly.
<joshuahoover> raindog: good! (kind of)
<joshuahoover> raindog: good that you're back up, bad that i wasn't able to help pinpoint the real problem you were experiencing
<raindog> joshuahoover, I should have backed up the orginal log and config files.
<joshuahoover> raindog: i think that's ok, they were very useful
<joshuahoover> weren't very useful
<joshuahoover> raindog: if it happens again, ping me here right away
<joshuahoover> raindog: thanks for being so patient!
<raindog> joshuahoover, Well, either way, thank you very much.  If you are ever in Michigan I owe ya a beer.
<joshuahoover> :)
<jcastro> raindog: where in MI are you?
<urbanape> filo1234, I'm back (a little later than I expected). are you still missing the info and delete icons?
<filo1234> urbanape: sure on karmic by firefox
<urbanape> that's bizarre.
<filo1234> urbanape: yep
<filo1234> urbanape: i think about some conflict with some plugin, flash or java
<urbanape> doubt it. It's just javascript.
<filo1234> on karmic i haven't installed any plugin
<filo1234> urbanape: uhm
<urbanape> do you use greasemonkey?
<filo1234> no no
<filo1234> nothing
<filo1234> and javascript are enable too
<FrankRoberts> where can i find the roadmap for the ubuntu one project?
<joshuahoover> FrankRoberts: currently, we don't have one published, we will have one out for lucid very soon
<FrankRoberts> thx
<raindog> jcastro, Just outside Lansing.  You're in A2?
<jcastro> raindog: royal oak
<raindog> jcastro, I haven't made it to any of the MI loco events yet, but I hope to by spring.
<jcastro> that would be swell, we had the release party last night! You can hang out with us at #ubuntu-us-mi if you'd like
<mow> can you encrypt your backups?
#ubuntuone 2009-10-31
<BR451> Hi
<BR451> still problem with Ubuntuone ?
<BR451> updated, but dont work
<BR451> i m alone with the problem after the update ?
<redfrogr> hello
<redfrogr> i need some advice on a project, and i need to know if anyone is willing to private chat with me so you could help me out.
<redfrogr> it pertains to ubuntu one.
<redfrogr> and mac os x
<redfrogr> i need to know if anyone could help me with building a program to make ubuntu one run on a mac.
<redfrogr> my idea was something like the mobile me pref pane, where you can sync certain things with ubuntu one, and you can also have an "idisk" like thing on your desktop so you can send files to ubuntu one without going to the site.
<spsneo> does ubuntuone client work behind http proxy?
<promet> Is anyone having permissions issues with their ubuntuone "Shared With Me" folder?
<kane77> hi, ever since Karmic officially came out the Ubuntu One gives me: "Capabilities mismatch with server", what could cause it? I had karmic installed for some time befor official release and everything worked great.
<mow> 2009-10-31 10:42:58,626 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Protocol version error
<mow> what does this mean
<mow> I don't think there is anybody here
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<rmcbride> mow: it's possible that removing ~/.config/ubuntuone will correct that error, but you'll also want to make sure the client is updated or you'll run into a different conflict
<rmcbride> and you'll need to restart the client after doing that in any case (easiest way is to log out and back in)
<gko> Is there a Ubuntu One/Dropbox-like server part that's free to install on our own server?
<switchgirl> client refuses to connect
<switchgirl> I have updated shut down logged on loged in and it refuses to connect yet files and folders are in the folder
<mow> rmcbride > everything is up to date... it's a new install of 9.10
<rmcbride> mow: there was a patch after 9.10 was released
<mow> in update-manager?
<rmcbride> but the protocol mismatch is likely somthing else entirely
<rmcbride> yes
<rmcbride> but even if you update via update manager it wont' restart itself
<rmcbride> which is a bug
<mow> I reran that again to day and I was up to date
<mow> I'll check again... and I've rebooted also, and removed .cache/ununtuone
<rmcbride> OK well if deleting that config file and restarting the client doesn't help I won't probably be much more help tonight I'm afraid. Please go ahead and file a bug report regarding that problem and the guy that is fixing the associated issue will get to look at it
<mow> and token keys
<mow> k
<rmcbride> thanks :)
<mow> rmcbride > it might be wroking now
<rmcbride> mow: awesome!
<mow> doing more then I seen it do... this is my first time using it
<mow> it reconized there where files not updated
<mow> yes.. files are being upped:D thanks
<rmcbride> :D glad it's working for you
<RachaelB> hi peeps
<RachaelB> more ubuntuone problems :(
<RachaelB> done a clean install of unr
<RachaelB> my on-line files are not be synched back down to the pc
<RachaelB> any ideas?
<mow> 10:52:51 <  rmcbride> mow: it's possible that removing ~/.config/ubuntuone will correct that error, but you'll also want to make sure the client is updated  or you'll run into a different conflict
<mow> thats what I had to do
<RachaelB> ok thanks i'll try it
<mow> rm ~/.config/ubuntuone and restart it
#ubuntuone 2009-11-01
<oblenob> Hi
<oblenob> Where might I find ubuntuone in KDE?
<dobey> oblenob: we don't have a kde-specific client yet
<oblenob> aah
<oblenob> ok
<oblenob> will ubuntuone-client-gnome work then?
<dobey> it'll work, other's are using it
<oblenob> dobey: thanks
<oblenob> I have so many ideas for internet applications that could take advantage of UbuntuOne
<oblenob> by storing a users data on the cloud
<oblenob> the user is truly free to move anywhere
<oblenob> use the app online
<oblenob> or off
<oblenob> and have access to the file online and off
<oblenob> most applications allow users to use the app online, sometimes offline too
<oblenob> but the files are allways online
<dobey> right
<oblenob> Combined with Google Gears, this could be impressive
<l33tpolicywonk> can I ask for a little help on a proxy configuration issue?
<l33tpolicywonk> when I try to register my computer for the first time, I get a firefox connection error
<l33tpolicywonk> localhost is on my list of excluded servers in my proxy settings
<l33tpolicywonk> I've tried fiddling with it a variety of ways, and I still can't get it to work
<nobby> Hello, I'm looking for some help getting my evolution contacts to sync with ubuntuone
<nobby> err hello?
<nobby> Is there a rodrigo about?
<oblenob> nobby: if there is, it aint me
<nobby> I was told to come here to get some help syncing my evolution contacts with ubuntuone
<oblenob> I am new with UbuntuOne so I am sorry that I cannot be of any help
<oblenob> to either you or myself
<nobby> oh ok, no worries :)
<mikeru>   how do I sync contacts?
<mikeru> HELLO?
<Svenn-Arne> Hi folks. Have anyone got an idea about why my sound card (HD Intel on an ASUS P6T motherboard) does show up on the live CD, but not on my installed system. Using Karmic Koala and updated from Jaunty.
<Svenn-Arne> mikeru: I think you'll find the info you need here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<Svenn-Arne> aplay -vv somefile.wav
<Svenn-Arne> oops, wrong terminal :P
<Svenn-Arne> Oh, I figured it on my own. It appeared that I hadn't installed the newest kernel. With the newest kernel everything is up and running just fine :)
<Gwaihir> I have a problem with u1, looking at .cache/ubuntuone/log I get a "twisted - ERROR - Unhandles error in Deferred"
<Gwaihir> any clue on what could be wrong?
<Guest2106> elo
<th1> hi, does anyone know why I get "Capabilities Mismatch" when I try to connect Ubuntu One? I have Karmic UNR with all updates
<th1> strike that, restarting the client manually helped:)
<mnc2> Hi there, could you help me to had my computer to ubuntu one?
<mnc2> I can't add my computer...
<mnc2> hello, anyone here?
<Notsonoble> I just went to show someone the website, I'm getting 503 errors...
<Notsonoble> ?
<Notsonoble> anybody/
<Notsonoble> anybody there?
<j0nr> evening
<j0nr> just getting karmic with ubuntuone running
<j0nr> it seems to log in fine, I have added my computer ok... but I am not sure whether I should see the files that I see in the web browser place also in my Ubuntu One folder
<j0nr> as I do not.
<j0nr> ah its all working now :)
<ibeardslee> ahhh .. /me waits for the NZ mirrors to update to get the update to the ubuntuone-client
#ubuntuone 2010-11-01
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<rye> i remember i wanted to break something but I don't remember what exactly
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> maybe bug #668409
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668409 in desktopcouch "Does not check for local auth entries in keyring if couchdb.html is present and parseable. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668409
<duanedesign> or...evolution addressbook factory
<duanedesign> rye: i think those were the last couple things we were talking about
<rye> duanedesign, ah, right, the latter. The reason for the first one is already known so it is no longer interesting.
<duanedesign> :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: hi
<rodrigo_> hi Chipaca
<duanedesign> morning rodrigo_  and Chipaca
<rodrigo_> hey duanedesign, back home safely?
<duanedesign> i was about to ask you the same :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, exhausted, but back at home :)
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: yes i made it home
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: it was a smooth trip home. No as crazy as the trip out
<rodrigo_> kklimonda_, hey, if you are working hard to get that branch you "owe" me for today, don't worry, I'm on national holiday today, so it can wait till tomorrow :D
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, the trip out was crazy?
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: well, my flight got canceled a few hours before I was to leave. There was a tornado in Dallas.
<rodrigo_> ugh
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: They finally got me a flight on a different airlinerline
<duanedesign> airline*
<duanedesign> and it flew through Detroit, so it was a bit out of the way
<rodrigo_> ah
<kklimonda_> rodrigo_: hell yeah, I'm doing nothing but coding - I've started at the airport. I haven't slept, the code looks like verses from the Necronomicon and I can't tell if it's going to connect to couchdb or another dimension but it'll be ready for tomorrow! ;)
<kklimonda_> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> kklimonda_, oh, you took me seriously it seems, good boy :D
<rodrigo_> kklimonda_, but please sleep :)
<kklimonda_> Phtlag' nglah zfang Cthulhu!
<rodrigo_> hehe
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda_
<kklimonda_> hey duanedesign - you're saying that there was a tornado? Did you have to wait long at the airport?
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: it was the Sunday before UDS. They ended up getting me a flight on a different airliner and flying me the long way to Orlando.
<shane4ubuntu> morning rye, for what it is worth, I removed the sym link, all my data has been up since, Sat, and no duplicates, and no removals.
<karni> aquarius: hi :) got a moment :)?
<aquarius> karni, yep, if it's a brief moment :)
<karni> yes, brief one
<karni> aquarius: I was thinking if we should make *any* folder on SD card sync'able ;)
<karni> aquarius: that is, UbuntuOne would be on ~/SD card. so woul any UDF.
<karni> aquarius: and any folder could become a UDF.
<karni> however, that could somehow clutter the SD storage.
<aquarius> interesting concept
<karni> but, the adventage is that we would access the ~/SD folder as the ~ home folder on linux box
<aquarius> I would start with being able to display UDFs that are created by other stuff
<aquarius> and worry about *creating* UDFs from Android later
<karni> aquarius: right. but the question is,
<karni> I thought I could put everything under ~/SD
<karni> so that U1 folder would be there, as well as any UDF
<aquarius> ok...
<karni> crap, I meant under ~/SD/U1
<aquarius> ah, right, yes. That's a good idea.
<karni> like ~/SD/U1/Ubuntu One, or, ~/SD/U1/some_udf
<karni> aquarius: ↑ instead of putting all UDFs loose under ~/SD
<karni> aquarius: what do you think?
<aquarius> completely agreed
<karni> ok then.
<aquarius> otherwise a UDF created in U1 might collide with a folder already on the SD card
<karni> I'll do it like that and we'll think about creating udfs from SD card folders later.
<karni> right.
<karni> that's it, thanks :)
<aquarius> karni, np :)
<karni> rye: accessing published URL: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<karni> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<karni> rye: are you guys aware of that?
<rye> karni, there is automatic detection of this issue now, should be up and running now
<karni> rye: oh, ok. the link is not working though. http://ubuntuone.com/p/NGz/
<rye> karni, it is, i believe the negative response should not be cached by upstream proxy
<karni> rye: oh..
<karni> rye: it is :) hehe. thankx
<karni> thanks
<karni> facundobatista: aquarius: guys, I once receved SyncDaemon state diagram from someone on #ubuntuone, you have any idea where I can find it?
<karni> *received
<karni> rye: do you have the SyncDaemon state diagram handy perhaps?
<rye> karni, yes
<karni> rye: neat, could I have it?
<rye> karni, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4/files/head%3A/docs/
<karni> rye: thank you :)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-02
<Cairo> buntu1
<maquis> Hrmmm... I have a folder that I got syncing in Ubuntu One when I was on the desktop edition of Ubuntu.  Now, I'm using the netbook window-manager (Unity), and I can't seem to figure out how to sync again.  (It's set to sync manually instead of on a schedule)
<maquis> is there a command-line way to sync?
<mahen> hi there
<ChrisWoollard> u1mstool
<ChrisWoollard> should do it
<ChrisWoollard> Oops, I meant u1sdtool
<ChrisWoollard> I hope that helps
<gabri> hi guys
<gabri> hi
<gabri> is there anybody that could help me with files sync?
<gabri> how can I clean metadata queue?
<gabri> hello!?
<mahen> gabri: maybe you should try a bit later, it seems they are all sleeping or busy :)
<gabri> mahen: maybe, thanks for the hint I'll try later
<zetheroo> is it possible to have more than one Ubuntu One folder on a single computer?
<commodoor> zetheroo, yes it's possible
<zetheroo> and can I be signed into both accounts at the same time on the same user?
<commodoor> zetheroo, oh not like that, you can have more than one folder shared with U1 but not have two accoutns
<zetheroo> commodoor: ok I see ...
<gabri> hei commodor may I ask U a question please?
<commodoor> gabri, go ahead
<gabri> there's a way to clear the metadata queue ? I'll briefly explain what i did
<gabri> i've created a directory two days ago where I've build some small cplusplus code
<gabri> exercise
<gabri> everything worked fine untill i made a rename on some subdirectoyr say from Es1 tu es1-advance
<gabri> now my sync folder isn't syncing at all
<commodoor> ok, i know that problem
<gabri> u1sdtool --waiting-content is empty
<gabri> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata is 339 lines long
<commodoor> ok
<gabri> but u1sdtool -s reports WORKING ON BOTH
<commodoor> i got a script from "rye". download this > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053024/dump_metadata.py and run it
<commodoor> gabri, first do u1sdtools quit
<commodoor> gabri, did it work?
<gabri> commodoor: I'try it now
<gabri> commodoor: after running the script? simply reconnect?
<commodoor> gabri, yes
<gabri> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata is till full of operatations no more required
<gabri> this seems to me that the script didn't work as expected
<commodoor> gabri, what does "u1sdtool --status" say
<gabri> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<gabri>     connection: With User With Network
<gabri>     description: processing queues
<gabri>     is_connected: True
<gabri>     is_error: False
<gabri>     is_online: True
<gabri>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<gabri>  u1sdtool --current-transfers
<gabri> Current uploads: 0
<gabri> Current downloads: 0
<commodoor> gabri, it didn't work really
<gabri> i saw :)
<commodoor> wait
<gabri> would u like to see some more logs from syncdaemon?
<commodoor> can you pastebin it?
<gabri> do you remember the link of pastebin at ubuntu?
<commodoor> paste.ubuntu.com
<gabri> lol googled ti
<commodoor> haha ok
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524376/
<gabri> as from log syncdaemon is not working at all , but waiting-metadata is still full of unlink operation
<commodoor> gabri, hmm not much to see
<gabri> wait
<commodoor> gabri, could you do this, u1sdtool quit, then run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524378/
<commodoor> gabri, ok, its the damn move again
<commodoor> hi rye
<commodoor> rye, can you help gabri he is having the same issue with move
<commodoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524378/
<rye> commodoor, hi
 * rye is looking
<rye> facundobatista, ping
<rye> gabri, hi, do you know how "Lez1-Dev" got moved to another location? I mean have you moved it manually to another folder. I am just trying to find out what went wrong to reproduce it and finally force the resolution
<gabri> ok i'll explain with more details what i did
 * rye is looking at irclogs, in case they are up-to-date...
<gabri> i ve created some directories inside U1 that I would share with my own laptop at home
<gabri> i've code some cpp examples (auto tool stuff either ) inside those directory
<gabri> after all that went home in time to see that none of my code has been synced
<gabri> the day after back to work i saw throught nautilus that the U1 icons was still syncing
<rye> gabri, this all is in Ubuntu One folder, not another synced folders, right?
<gabri> i've left all the stuff as they are for more than two days but nothing happned
<gabri> rye, yes everything is inside the U1 folder
<gabri> i've made the mistake to share to much files in one move i think
<gabri> autotool stuff and things like this
<rye> gabri, well, this TRY_AGAIN response from server is actually a bug, yet the reason is not yet known
<gabri> ok but my files are no longer synced i mean how can i simply sflush my queue for metadata ?
<rye> gabri, ok... i have an idea, please wait
<gabri> i 'll wait
<rye> gabri, could you please have a look at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ and see whether Lez1-Dev folder is present there and whether its parent folder matches the one that you got locally
<rye> gabri, i mean the folder names only
<rye> hm
<gabri> the directory is not present in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<rye> gabri, when you copied the folder to Ubuntu One how much time has passed before you renamed the folder? I am trying to ... hmmmmm
<rye> okay
<gabri> dunno a day a think
<gabri> but i'm not so sure about this
<gabri> maybe less more probably more than a day
<rye> gabri, ok, could you please share whole u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<gabri> yes i'llpaste bin it
<rye> commodoor, I understand now what can be the problem but I don't know how to create this condition. I am missing something obvious
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524383/
<gabri> it could be surely my fault
<gabri> i made something wrong with the messy directory
<rye> gabri, no, that's not your fault. We had at least 3 cases here which is definitely a bug. Now we just need a time machine
<commodoor> rye, what can be the problem?
<Chipaca> nessita: morning
<Chipaca> nessita: how comes the control panel?
<commodoor> rye, my friend had the same issue i used ur py script and that fixxed it
<rye> commodoor, Move() happens before parent folder MakeDir is ran on the server, probably
<gabri> rye, maybe I made too many rename and move
<rye> commodoor, the script that dumps metadata? Erm... it is not supposed to fix anything actually o_O
<nessita> Chipaca: currently I'm waiting for some more backend development, in the mean time I'm tackling a few sso issues
<commodoor> rye, so the server is trying to move to a folder to a that isn't there? yhea his meta was stuck, i gave him the metadump.py and worked :P
<rye> gabri, "Ubuntu One/CppLessons/Lez1-Dev" is not on the server, is the original name for "Lez1-Dev" there?
<gabri> rye, the directory is in U1/CppLessons/Lez1-Dev locally but i cannot see it through web interface
<rye> gabri, is there U1/CppLessons/ directory ?
<gabri> yep
<gabri> inside i can see only the old lez1
<gabri> which should be moved to Lez1-Dev
<commodoor> rye, i think this happens if you try to change the name of a folder
<gabri> yep this is what i made at least
<rye> commodoor, yup, but a very strange rename
<gabri> i moved locally usign mv
<gabri> mv Lez1/ Lez1-Dev/
<gabri> this is the syntax I've used
<commodoor> rye, what do you mean with strange rename
<rye> commodoor, gabri, yes, that's ok. Let me think for a couple more minutes...
<rye> commodoor, user renames a file but syncdaemon somehow chokes on that...
<rye> gabri, what does u1sdtool --info Lez1-Dev say ?
<gabri> something really strange
<gabri> no ok was my fault i'll pastebin wati
<rye> gabri, well, in the same dir as Lez1-Dev
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524389/
<gabri> rye, commodoor, i'll be back in 10 minutes
<rye>   node_id: None
<rye> wow
<rye> facundobatista, ping
<mahen> rye : Hi Rye :) BTW I had sent this bugreport and set it as private, so I dunno if the persons who are supposed to read it will actually see it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/666942 (you know, about what we talked about the other day)
<ubot4> mahen: Error: Bug #666942 is private.
<mahen> oh, clever bot
<rye> mahen, is your syncdaemon still stuck/
<mahen> rye : I can try again if you want... I disabled U1 because it didn't work properly
<mahen> OK I launch it ; let's see. But I guess it won't make any difference, as no update occured meanwhile
<rye> mahen, just run u1sdtool --start and run u1sdtool --waiting-meta. I am inrerested in u1sdtool --info on the moved directory
<mahen> OK
<mahen> I started it in debug mode, just in case
<commodoor> rye, how can we debug it? to find where it goes wrong?
<rye> commodoor, what i don't like about gabri's u1sdtool --info output is that node_id is None there, and no information about where the folder was moved from
<gabri> hi rye i'm here again
<commodoor> rye, yeah that's weird. so syncdeamon doesn't know what happend with it
<gabri> maybe the best thing i can make is flush the metadata and mkdir everything from the beginnig
<gabri> i'm out again for about an hour
<gabri> rye, are U here when I came back?
<mahen> rye : what is the --info argument ? The share ID ?
<rye> gabri, yes, i will be here
<rye> mahen, node_id
<rye> sorry, doing some testing now
<gabri> rye, see you soon bye thanks for your help
<mahen> rye : are you sure ? It says : " error: PATH: '/home/mahen/518795a9-7711-45e6-ac01-dc2eabbb976f' don't exists"
<rye> mahen, no, i mean run u1sdtool --info on a folder name
<mahen> ah
<rye> mahen, which is being moved
<mahen> rye : sorry ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/524402/ (but there are still 18 metadata to process ATM)
<mahen> (this directory was moved several times in a row : from "Corse" to "000c - Corse" to "000 - Corse"
<mahen> and maybe more, I don't remember exactly :)
<rye> mahen, ok, is sd connected?
<mahen> yep, "processing queues"
<mahen> meta data count = 17
<mahen> the first one in the list being this very directory
<mahen> (still 17, it's very long :)
<rye> mahen, the first one is Move()? could you please share the waiting metadata ?
<mahen> rye : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524405/
<rye> mahen, booo, i had such a beautiful theory for this failure and now it does not apply. Ok, trying to come up with something better
<rye> mahen, is there Images/000c - Corse in your online storage?
<mahen> rye ; no
<mahen> rye: as I told you, I renamed it several times quickly
<mahen> must have confused U1 :)
<mahen> but this is a case that should probably be taken into account
<mahen> (oops, my comment above sounds a little harsh, it wasn't supposed to, sorry !!)
<rye> mahen, this should be taken into account, yes. Something is really broken, but it becomes broken under some special conditions.
<mahen> (BTW, I cannot tell for sure but I guess U1 was not started when I renamed twice in a row (or more) this directory -- because of my performance problems) It may be a factor
<duanedesign> maquis: did you get your folder synced?
<facundobatista> rye, pong
<rye> facundobatista, we got gabri and mahen, all stuck at TRY_AGAIN during Move(). - ">gabri< i moved locally usign mv - mv Lez1/ Lez1-Dev/". On the web "inside i can see only the old lez1, which should be moved to Lez1-Dev"
<rye> facundobatista, another thing is that for gabri the local folder does not have node_id assigned - http://paste.ubuntu.com/524389/, but don't know whether this is the reason or consequence. For mahen the node ID is assigned - ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/524405/
<rye> mahen, are you still in TRY_AGAIN loop, by the way ?
<facundobatista> rye, could you locate this in the server?
<rye> facundobatista, syncing the server logs, ok
<facundobatista> rye, thanks!
<mahen> rye : well, how to figure it out ? There is indeed still the moved directory issue and the new "Images/71" directory I made is still empty. Waiting content is always of "8768"
<mahen> (and waiting metadata is slowly decreasing, still at 10)
<rye> gabri, whenever you return, could you please look at grep 'Session ID' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.* ?
<mahen> rye: I have the feeling nothing had been updated since I moved the directory
<rye> mahen, could you please pastebin last say... 20 lines from ~/.cache/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rye> mahen, sorry ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<mahen> rye : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524422/
<rye> mahen, yup, syncdaemon is stuck
<rye> mahen, could you please run grep 'Session ID' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.*
<mahen> 2010-11-02 12:58:50,738 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - NOTE - Session ID: '6554ce20-61a8-46c1-9bd8-f3e1c85c96d9'
<gabri> rye, I'm back I'll paste the result of grep
<gabri> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524429/
<mahen> rye: I'll be back in about 2 hours :)
<rye> i hope we will finish searching before that...
<mahen> rye: do you need some more pieces of information before I leave ?
<rye> mahen, no, not for now
<gabri> rye, any clue?
 * rye is in the call now
<rye> on
<gabri> kk
<gabri>  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - DEBUG - Ping! rtt: 0.110 segs
<gabri> what does this mean?
<gabri> tells me if U need some more information
<gabri> rye, ping
<rye> gabri, pong, let me look at the search results
<rye> facundobatista, "MoveResponse 135 - Request being started, working on: node: $uuid". Is that node somehow related to the data or that's some kind of processing node id? Basically I can't find any server-side errors for stuck Move()s
<facundobatista> rye, jdobrien is actually working on some TryAgain we're answering by mistake... maybe you two can share what are finding
<duffydack> I have just changed my password for u1, does anything need doing with the client ?
<rye> duffydack, nope
<rye> duffydack, OAuth is password-independent
<duffydack> ok, must be something else wrong then.
<rye> duffydack, there was a rollout as far as I know that could disconnect the clients upon restart
<rye> jdobrien, I have "Request done" recods only, do you have more? :)
<rye> *records
<duffydack> im trying to sync a 4k file, just been stuck on sayin synchronising for last 10mins
<jdobrien> rye, I still doing forensics...it will be a while
<duffydack> Hmm, according to your indicator, it keeps trying to authenticate and failing.
<duffydack> coincidence I just changed my password?
<rye> duffydack, hm, trying
<mahen> rye : back :)
<dutchie> honk
<dutchie> i seem to have corrupted songs in my music store :(
<dutchie> well, just one actually
<rye> mahen, well, it looks like jdobrien is now checking this. jdobrien, do you have any bug #?
<rye> duffydack, connected (albeit slow) but now it is syncing
<duffydack> its finished.  ok now
<jdobrien> rye, I do not think what I am working on is a MoveResponse
<gabri> rye, another problem here with a different directory
<rye> facundobatista, "jd0brien- rye, I do not think what I am working on is a MoveResponse", I don't really know where to proceed from that :(
<jdobrien> rye, are you saying you're getting a MoveResponse with a TRY AGAIN?
<rye> jdobrien, the only thing i see is the client receiving TRY_AGAIN on attemtp to Move() but nothing in the server logs with TRY_AGAIN in it or anything looking suspicious
<jdobrien> rye, lets see some logs
<jdobrien> rye, are you saying the client is stuck in a forever TryAgain loop?
<gabri> If U guys are discussing on my issue let me know if need some more log or information
<jdobrien> gabri, are you the one getting try again errors?
<gabri> I suppose so
<gabri> only suppose because I don't know if there's others with this problem
<rye> jdobrien, yes, gabri got a Move() request for folder (folder rename) which is stuck at TRY_AGAIN.
<jdobrien> rye, is he uploading to it or doing something else
<gabri> I was doing something else
<gabri> the files were already been uploaded
<gabri> i was simply renaming my folders
<gabri> from Lez1 to Lez1-Dev
<jdobrien> gabri, folder(s)? plural?
<gabri> yes because there's more than one folder
<gabri> but dunno why only the first one seems to be already uploaded
<jdobrien> gabri, what's the command you ran? I would like to try to simulate it
<gabri> the others remained locally but not on the server
<gabri> mv oldname newname
<gabri> simply
<gabri> but I messed a little bit with names and files since because i used the folders to collect some c++ code examples
<jdobrien> gabri, did you use wildcards?
<gabri> no wildcards
<gabri> i moved one directory per time
<jdobrien> k
<gabri> would U like to see the tree structures ?
<jdobrien> gabri, were the folders at the same level, or did you rename child folders then rename parent folders?
<gabri> all the folders are at the same levels but they do contains child folders
<gabri> say Lez1 contains es1 and es2 (for example)
<gabri> i moved Lez1 to Lez1-Dev
<facundobatista> rye, ok, please remind me where the client log is, and I'll search in the server, and see what can I find
<jdobrien> gabri, ok
<jdobrien> gabri, are there a lot of files?
<jdobrien> gabri, i mean a lot of children?
<gabri> three or four leeves at least per directory
<gabri> i think
<gabri> say es1 has file.cpp but it can also contains autom4ac.cache
<gabri> which is another directory
<gabri> so from the root to top there would be at most 4 leeves
<jdobrien> gabri, i need to know how many filed/folders would be effected, can you do a find | wc -l in one of the folders you renamed?
<jdobrien> gabri, also, is your client still connected? u1sdtool -s
<gabri> 84 in the root
<gabri> 84 from the root
<gabri> yes my client is connected
<jdobrien> gabri, is this folder in ~/Ubuntu One?
<gabri> yes
<gabri> ~/U1/CppLessons/Lez1-Dev/es1/ ........
<gabri> and so on
<jdobrien> gabri, any you still see TryAgain errors in syncdaemon.log?
<jdobrien> ~/U1 ?
<gabri> shortening :P
<jdobrien> k
<gabri> i'll check
<jdobrien> have to be sure :)
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524526/
<jdobrien> gabri, that looks like you just reconnected
<jdobrien> gabri, can I see a longer tail of your syndaemon log?
<gabri> yes i'll paste
<jdobrien> gabri, what is the output of u1sdtool -s?
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524528/
<gabri> 200 lines from the tail
<gabri> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<gabri>     connection: With User With Network
<gabri>     description: processing queues
<gabri>     is_connected: True
<gabri>     is_error: False
<gabri>     is_online: True
<gabri>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<iklow> hi! connection started to fail, with "Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly"
<iklow> is there anything I can do about that?
<jdobrien> gabri, can you check the web interface and see if the  renames happened?
<gabri> ok the rename happend but no files has been uploaded
<gabri> what have U done?
<jdobrien> gabri, what do you mean no files were uploaded?
<jdobrien> gabri, weren't the files already uploaded?
<gabri> i mean that the directories are correctly listed there but are empty
<gabri> the files supposed to be there
<jdobrien> gabri, supposed to? when did you upload the files? had you ever seen the files uploaded?
<rye> gabri, so there is Lez1-Dev now in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<gabri> wait slow down now i can see Lez4-Arr and other directories that has been renamed but no Lez1-Dev still Lez1
<gabri> indeed Lez1 is the only that contains files
<gabri> all the others directories still are empty
<jdobrien> gabri, tail -f syncdaemon.log
<jdobrien> gabri, is anything going on right now?
<gabri> current uploads = 0
<gabri> current downloads = 0
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524543/
<gabri> something is going on
<gabri> but as far as i can see the sd is still stuck
<gabri> 2010-11-02 18:23:46,160 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Move                         share:''                                       node:'3943be4e-6293-4531-b6eb-514da72f6080'   Move(new_name="u'AutoToolEsempi1'", share_id="''", node_id="'3943be4e-6293-4531-b6eb-514da72f6080'", new_parent_id="'6b8b0c7d-7db1-4768-8ad8-e219c25e8078'", old_parent_id="'6b8b0c7d-7db1-4768-8ad8-e219c25e8078'") retrying
<jdobrien> gabri, what about u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<gabri> is the supposed directory name correct i mean ... u'AutoToolEsempi1 in my local directory the "u'" is wrong since the dir is named AutoToolEsempi1
<gabri> jdobrien, u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l reports 385 lines
<gabri> brb in a minute
<jdobrien> gabri, your client has a lot of work to do...not sure why it isn't doing it
<gabri> this is maybe my fault
<gabri> dunno how the client works but i ve used that directory to share some code with my own laptop at home
<gabri> the files are examples of cpp code that are underdevelopment
<gabri> so they has been modified a lot fo times adding comments
<gabri> maybe i made the mv stuff too early and the server didn't have finished the upload process
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524553/
<jdobrien> gabri, that sounds about right.
<mahen> rye : don't hesitate if you need more input :) I'm gonna have to leave, again, in 30 minutes :)
<jdobrien> gabri, syncing is simetimes slow ...the directory structure gets created first, with a bunch of place holders for the files.
<jdobrien> gabri, then the files are uploaded
<gabri> since it is my fault not a bug i mean there's a "simple"  to flush the queues in order to restart the process from scratch?
<jdobrien> gabri, are both of your computers connected right now?
<gabri> the one at home is offline
<gabri> right now
<jdobrien> gabri, where are all the files, I mean, do you have a backup of everything outside of Ubuntu One?
<jdobrien> rye, do you know the best steps for this user to take? ^^
<gabri> i can copy everything outside
<gabri> i've copied everything outside
<andyrogers> honk
<gabri> you can make me do the "best steps" ...
<andyrogers> i need a bit of help please.
<andyrogers> basically ubuntuone online says im over my quota my 455.8%, when I have a 20GB applied to my account.  My total file sizes are 9.1 GB
<andyrogers> this only happened when I changed my package to the new one
<andyrogers> and moved from the old 50GB one
<rye> andyrogers, looking
<andyrogers> rye: thanks
<dutchie> which project should i file my "corrupted music files" against?
<rye> andyrogers, could you please privately send me the email you are using to log in to ubuntuone for me to look at your account?
<andyrogers> rye: will do
<gabri> jdobrien, i've copied everything outside in my own home directory
<gabri> rye, jdobrien are U guys still there ?
<jdobrien> gabri, sorry, I've had to step away for a bit
<jdobrien> gabri, rye is probably (or should be) away for today as it's late in his day
<jdobrien> gabri, I wanted to make sure with him what the best way to handle your situation is
<gabri> ok i mean what is the "solution" you suggest at rye ?
<gabri> ah ok
<jdobrien> gabri, he has more experience with this than I do
<gabri> i mean i ve the full backup up-to-date
<gabri> of my entire directory structure and files if there's a db to dump in order to restart from scratch let me know
<gabri> how i can make this brute-force solution
<rye> gabri, i think i lost the line of the conversation
<gabri> hi rye,
<gabri> as i said to jdobrien i've fully backuped my entire U1 directory
<jdobrien> rye, he has two clients and it looks like one of them didn't finish the upload before he renamed the directories on another client
<gabri> so if there's a DB to dump in order to make me able to restart from scratch (if this is the "best steps" who jdobrien refers to)
<jdobrien> rye, how we can let him 'start over' do you think? or is there a better way around this
<rye> commodoor, have you had more than one client connected when that TRY_AGAIN thing happened?
<commodoor> rye, you mean in network, local machine?
<commodoor> rye, but bth answes ar no
<commodoor> i only use U1 on my laptop not other machine
<commodoor> it's only for backup
<rye> CardinalFang, is  0.7+r191~maverick1 known to be working in PPA ?
<commodoor> rye, did you find something?
<benste> hi, getting some errors in rhythmbox debug - which refer to u1 - someone interested ?
<benste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524585/
<rye> jdobrien, regarding "one of them didn't finish the upload before he renamed the directories on another client" - i thought that node ids are used for that, not filenames... And I don't really understand what can go wrong there
<gabri> rye, jdobrien i definitely bet that's my fault , I'm used to mess around my directories
<gabri> since U've lost too much time maybe resultless it's better if I can restart from scratch and try to do cleanly what I was tring to do messy ...
<commodoor> gabri, i don't think its you, i had the same problem
<commodoor> purge U1 and reisntall didn't help
<gabri> and after my restart i try to record all the steps I'll make in order to back trace the problems
<gabri> it didn't help since the metadata queues i suppose are stored server side
<gabri> or not ... this doesn't seems to be reasonable ... dunno
<jdobrien> gabri, the metadata queues are stored locally
<gabri> perfect ... where those files are stored?
<jdobrien> gabri, let's not monkey with those right now.
<gabri> :( ok
<jdobrien> gabri, at this point i can't diagnose any of the problems you are having, our servers do not indicate there is anything wrong.
<jdobrien> gabri, your client appears to be doing nothing
<jdobrien> gabri, yet, when you looked at the web, changes were being made to the directories <---- is that correct?
<gabri> and it's doing nothing indeed, but it suppesed to be doing something :)
<gabri> jdobrien, i'll check
<gabri> jdobrien, the web now shows more directories than this morning but still with no files inside
<gabri> the one that has some files they are not indeed "files" since because I cannot download them
<jdobrien> gabri, are you sure your client at home is disconnected
<gabri> yes man the pc is powered off for sure
<jdobrien> k
<jdobrien> gabri, have you shared your files with other users?
<gabri> jdobrien, gtg sorry let's keep track of this, tomorrow
<gabri> jdobrien i've shared some files but not that one
<jdobrien> gabri, ok
<gabri> indeed theres' something strange also there
<gabri> Shared list:
<gabri>   id=12bcc75b-0063-443c-844c-1ba749f6deb2 name=PhpLessons accepted=True access_level=Modify to=https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/zr7fKNy path=/home/gabri/Ubuntu One/PhpLessons
<gabri>   id=26f7cc62-4bf6-4ef6-b9cd-d87b00bde7e1 name=PhpLessons accepted=True access_level=Modify to=https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/cTN6z3Q path=/home/gabri/Ubuntu One/PhpLessons
<rye> benste, what version of rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store are you running ?
<gabri> as you can see
<gabri> there 's two id for the same directory
<benste> rye up to date stable 10.10 - give me a second will check in apt
<rye> gabri, that's ok - the share id is not the node id
<gabri> this happens because one of the person i'm sharing the directoy is not running the latest ubuntu maverick
<benste> Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1
<benste> rye guess it's 0.1.9
<gabri> but why the same directory has two different share_id? because i'm sharing with two different users?
<benste> rye plugin itself seems to be Version: 0.1.8-0ubuntu1
<gabri> is it true?
<benste> 0.1.9 is the store itself 0.1.8 the plugin
<rye> gabri, yes, different users get different identifiers for your directories
<gabri> ok sorry guys gtg see you tomorrow if you want to trace back this issue
<gabri> and have time of course
<mahen> rye : metadata are all processed, now it's "WORKING_ON_CONTENT" "description: waiting before try connecting again" with 8752 files to process
<jdobrien> mahen, we just had a server rollout/restart, so it will take some time as we have lots of people reconnecting
<mahen> okay, thanks jdobrien
<benste> rye: did you get my version related messages ?
<rye> benste, yes
<benste> already have suspects why I'm getting these messages or is this normal ?
<benste> normal => usual
<rye> benste, well, i cannot reproduce that
<rye> benste, looking into the sources to see what broke on your install
<benste> -- my isntall worked fine
<benste> my whole system audio is kinda borked just since i've installed banshee - which is really ... - not worth a name
<rye> benste, earlier you mentioned 0.1.8 - the plugin. Could you please tell what plugin?
<benste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524609/
<benste> looks like both is the plugin, but there are two versions installed
<benste> rye: I'm gonna restart my PC to be sure that this is not something related to killing rhythmbox and banshee
<benste> -- will do this after virtual box installation finished - if I'm not coming back the problem is related to a unexpected quit of rhythmbox and can be solved be restart
<rye> benste, well, what's apt-cache policy rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store ?
<google-fu> Anyone knows an expected date for the Windows Ubuntu One beta?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-03
<gabri> rye, hi
<rye> gabri, hi
<gabri> my client is still stucked on the infintite loop as yesterday
<gabri> if U would try some approaches tells me what to do
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> I am planning to move from DropBox to Ubuntu One, but I'd like to know if there's a tool to check the status of operations pending (like the DB icon in the tray).
<doktoreas> thx
<rye> doktoreas, there is an initial (but working) implementaiton of one - see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-one-indicator-applet-gets-a-ppa/ - you may want to add it to the list of autostarted applications though
<shane4ubuntu> bug #597696  anyone got info on Tomboy notes syncing?  or not syncing rather?  They did the first time, but now nothing
<ubot4> shane4ubuntu: Bug 597696 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/597696 is private
<shane4ubuntu> rye after about 3 or 4 days with no problems, I tempted to put my sym link back in place and see if things start going crazy again.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, hi, re symlinks - i tried doing weird things with symlinks but syncdaemon just ignores all that :-/
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok, so I should be fine with the sym link
<bladernr> Hey all... got a question about restoring from U1...  as in... how?  :-)
<bladernr> the situation is: I have some folders that are synced via U1 and I managed to delete those folders locally (actually, I moved them to /tmp and something deleted them for me :( )
<bladernr> and I want to restore them from U1, but before i connect the syncdaemon, I wanted to be sure that doing so wouldn't cause the stuff in the cloud to disappear since they no longer exist on my local system.
<bladernr> So, any thoughts? reassurances?
<rye> bladernr, sorry for not noticing  the message, "honk" is the keyword here
<bladernr> rye:  heh
<bladernr> no worries...
<bladernr> just ran into a problem... and trying to find a way to batch restore folders from the cloud because I was stupid and deleted them locally by accident
<rye> bladernr, if you want to make Ubuntu One re-download the files from the servers you will need to remove all Ubuntu One metadata and make syncdaemon think this is a clean start
<bladernr> ok...
<rye> bladernr, if that's ok, I 'll tell how this can be done
<bladernr> that's cool... yeah... just didn't want it to end up deleting the data in the cloud
<bladernr> rye:  how do I delete the metadata?
<rye> bladernr, first of all, open the terminal and shut down u1sdtool --quit completely
<bladernr> done
<bladernr> sync-daemon is not running currently
<rye> bladernr, ok, now move ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon folder to, say ~/tmp
<bladernr> ack
<bladernr> then restart syncdaemon?
<rye> bladernr, please re-check that there is no ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon folder
<bladernr> rye:  it's gone... the only contents are ./Purchased From Ubuntu One and ./shares
<rye> bladernr, ok, try starting u1sdtool --start
<duanedesign> hello #ubuntuone
<bladernr> rye:  started...
<bladernr> -c is next?
<rye> bladernr, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log now ?
<bladernr> ok
<bladernr> rye:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525125/
<rye> bladernr, 2010-11-03 11:38:49,566 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - initialized: idx_path: 0, idx_node_id: 0, shares: 0 - ok, we are at clean start
<rye> bladernr, -c
<bladernr> cool
<gabri> rye, the solution proposed to bladernr should be applied to my case ?
<mahen> rye : I'm around if you need to investigate this "move" problem, by the way. (and please tell me if I annoy you :)
<rye> gabri, well, that applies only for one way sync - from server to client, well, in case the dirs already exist locally they will be merged...
<rye> mahen, well, unfortunately I have nothing to answer now. We may resolve that by aborting the folder moves and continue with that though
<mahen> rye : OK :) I'll stay logged most of the time, so don't hesitate to wake me up anytime if you need some input
<gabri> ok thanks rye
<gabri> gtg
<gabri> cya
<andyrogers>  /msg NickServ identify workstation
<nessita> ouch
<hallyn> if i strolled by naively saying i was hoping to compile ubuntuone-client and ubuntu-one-sso for n900/maemo at garage.maemo.com - would anyone have any warnings for me based on previous attempts?
<JamesTait_away> hallyn: Oddly enough, I was reading an article only today by someone who has done exactly that. I'll get you a URL.
<hallyn> JamesTait: rockin'!
<JamesTait> hallyn: Actually, I'm lying, it was desktopcouch that they did. http://thomas.apestaart.org/log/?p=1106
<hallyn> which is a prereq iiuc?
<JamesTait> hallyn: Sorry to get your hopes up like that. :/
<hallyn> heh, thx anyway :)
<JamesTait> hallyn: No, desktopcouch is used for synchronising bookmarks, notes and contacts. To confuse matters slightly, it does replicate to Ubuntu One, which provides a web UI to manage them (well, the bookmarks UI is still in progress), but is separate from file sync.
<hallyn> ok.  i would sort of like to have tomboy notes synch'ed to n900, so i'd still want it.  and he does say at the end he's tackling ubuntuone next
<hallyn> so maybe i should just wait a few days and see what happens :)
<JamesTait> hallyn: Well that post is a few months old. ;)
<JamesTait> But I think it's awesome that people want to try this stuff.
#ubuntuone 2010-11-04
<sandy|lurk> what happened to the ubuntuone-servers package?
<sandy|lurk> how do I file a bug against the U1 server?
<beuno> sandy|lurk, still there, same place
<sandy|lurk> hmm, I am not sure what I'm doing wrong then
<sandy|lurk> trying to change this bug to ubuntuone-servers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/670478
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670478 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "tomboy fails to sync notes to ubuntuone (500 internal server error) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> sandy|lurk, https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<beuno> sandy|lurk, right
<beuno> it's not a package
<sandy|lurk> beuno, so how do I transfer the bug?
<beuno> sandy|lurk, "Also affects project"
<sandy|lurk> beuno, thanks
<sandy|lurk> took a few too many steps to remove Tomboy from there
<sandy|lurk> but makes sense in a Launchpad sort of way :-P
<beuno> sandy|lurk, yeah, the interaction there is a bit awkward
<duanedesign> afternoon all
<SpamapS> o/
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: hello
<SpamapS> so, the scenario is simple really.
<SpamapS> I marked one folder in my home dir for sync to ubuntuone
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: so we have 2 problems here...one is the annoying pop-up that i think we have a bug for...but i don't have handy
<SpamapS> it has 4.3GB of pictures in it
<SpamapS> Every so often (maybe every 12 hours?) it pops up and tells me that I'm Out of space
<SpamapS> when it does that, it does it in a really weird annoying way that tends to pop windows up and close them at an alarming rate, which makes X basically completely non responsive.
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: the 2nd problem is you need more space on your account, that problem should now be fixed
<mattgriffin> SpamapS: so the folder you are trying to sync already has more than 2 GB in it
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: haha but I don't want more space, I want U1 to be t3h awesome... this is not t3h awesome. This is not web scale. ;)
<SpamapS> mattgriffin: yes. the folder has always had too much data in it.
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: heh, right...the bug needs fixed
<SpamapS> (btw, that would be a cool feature.. "You are trying to sync 4.3GB into your 2GB account, are you sure you want to do this?"
<mattgriffin> SpamapS: for 11.04, we will have a way to notify you on your desktop with info about what's happening with sync. this sounds like a scenario that we should re-evaluate our current functionality and consider integrating with the new notification ability
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: so the bug needs fixed and, if you really want to sync more than 2 GB you need more space, which you now have
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: Cool thanks for that...
<SpamapS> do you guys get that its not just that its nagging me.. its that it makes my system unusable for 30+ seconds?
<SpamapS> Yeah U1 should totally just use the panel. Pop ups are like, 1998 tech. ;)
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: yep, i understand...i'm checking for the bug now and making sure we have it on the list to get in for an sru
<SpamapS> I'll drop my "this affects me too" $0.02 in there as well.
<SpamapS> its also weird that whenever I type 'apport-bug ubuntuone-client' it takes me to some old bug that is claimed to have been fixed.
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: bug #650671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<SpamapS> alright, threw my "this affects me" hat into the ring
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: think you can reproduce this bug for me? if so, i'd like to have you turn debug mode on for u1 and try again, then attach the log files to the bug
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: well now I have 50GB of space.. so I'm not sure if I can. ;)
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: right, i can try to reproduce here on a test vm
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: you were connected to u1 when you did this?
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: if by connected you mean I had my account details entered in the preferences, yes.
<SpamapS> Everything worked awesome until it ran out of space. :)
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: sorry, i meant, were you connected to the server in ubuntuone-preferences, in the devices tab?
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: I don't think I ever looked in the devices tab.
<SpamapS> Right at this moment though, it shows the current machine and one other that I connected a while back.
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: ok, i should be able to reproduce this fairly easily...updating my vm and then will see what i can do :)
<SpamapS> joshuahoover: One sticky detail may be that I originally installed using Xubuntu 10.10, and then switched it to regular Ubuntu by apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop. It might be that there is something seeded in Ubuntu that doesn't get pulled in by ubuntu-desktop.
<joshuahoover> SpamapS: that shouldn't matter
<iheartubuntu> hi all! Are there any U1 updates coming soon? U1 does not work for me still. I have the U1 indicator and Magicicada and nothing wants to connect. I cannot use my Tomboy notes anymore now either. Any help would be so greatly appreciated.
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu: are you runnning Maverick
<iheartubuntu> Yes. Hi Duane, you have helped me before :)
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu: can you open a Terminal and run:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> and post what it says?
<iheartubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525949/
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu: can you run: u1sdtool -q
<iheartubuntu> my computer is smoking now
<iheartubuntu> just kidding :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> did it say ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<iheartubuntu> ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running
<iheartubuntu> i think syncdaemon is always running
<iheartubuntu> not sure on that though
<iheartubuntu> i have been trying to get magicicada working
<duanedesign> can you try -  killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; killall ubuntu-sso-login
<iheartubuntu> and the U1 indicator too. they both just sit there.
<iheartubuntu> gladly :)
<iheartubuntu> i now have "dbus-daemon" maxing out my cpu
<iheartubuntu> now ubuntuone-indiactor is coming back on
<iheartubuntu> now cpu is normal
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu:  can you run u1sdtool -s
<iheartubuntu> a couple of weeks ago i was here talking to rye and it appeared i had a bug on bootup with U1 loading. not sure what happened to that bug. i would be happy to manually turn on U1 every morning if it would work
<iheartubuntu> same error as before
<iheartubuntu> Oops, an error ocurred:
<iheartubuntu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<duanedesign> ok can you quit the indicator
<iheartubuntu> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException:
<duanedesign> i think it would be killall ubuntuone-indicator
<iheartubuntu> ok. got it
<iheartubuntu> now i retried "u1sdtool -s"
<iheartubuntu> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<iheartubuntu>     connection: Not User With Network
<iheartubuntu>     description: doing local rescan
<iheartubuntu>     is_connected: False
<iheartubuntu>     is_error: False
<iheartubuntu>     is_online: False
<iheartubuntu>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> can you try -  u1sdtool -c
<iheartubuntu> ok, it brought me back to terminal prompt
<iheartubuntu> i notice "ubuntuone-syncdaemon" is listed as uninterruptible
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu: ok, can you try u1sdtool -s
<iheartubuntu> i just went into my me menu and to the U1 preferences
<iheartubuntu> now it says sync in progress
<iheartubuntu> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<iheartubuntu>     connection: With User With Network
<iheartubuntu>     description: processing queues
<iheartubuntu>     is_connected: True
<iheartubuntu>     is_error: False
<iheartubuntu>     is_online: True
<iheartubuntu>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<iheartubuntu> So I should do the killall commands? then do the u1sdtool commands, then go into the U1 preferences to hopefulyl kickstart it?
<duanedesign> no
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu: it is working
<iheartubuntu> I mean to get it going each day
<duanedesign> oh sorry
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> ththere might be a bug in the indicator..
<iheartubuntu> for sure dont use that one
<duanedesign> if you open the Preferences, Connect, then after it is connected try the indicator.
<iheartubuntu> what does "u1sdtool -c" do? and also the -s?
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -c is connect
<iheartubuntu> ahh! ok
<duanedesign> the same as pushing connect in the Preferences
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q is quit
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s is status
<iheartubuntu> I think they work better from the command line :)
<duanedesign> if yo look at u1sdtool -s a lot you will start to get used to what the different status means
<iheartubuntu> errr... terminal
<duanedesign> if you notice in the two you posted
<duanedesign> the first one said Not user With Network
<iheartubuntu> it looks like everything is working :)
<duanedesign> and thesecond said With User With Network
<iheartubuntu> my tomboy doesnt sync. should i wait for all files to download first?
<rye> could somebody please test "/me something" line ?
<duanedesign> have you authorized tomboy seperately from Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> rye: hello
 * iheartubuntu is testing it
<iheartubuntu> i authorized tomboy in tomboy to use U1
<rye> duanedesign, hi! Finally, I fixed xchat-gnome translation... woo-hoo!
<duanedesign> iheartubuntu:/8
<duanedesign> oops
<iheartubuntu> thanks so much for the help duane!
<iheartubuntu> im going to reboot and watch how my computer behaves
<duanedesign> i am glad i could help
<iheartubuntu> :|
<iheartubuntu> hello duane :)
<iheartubuntu> after reboot nothing happens. i proceed to killall, then quit, then connect and still nothing
<iheartubuntu> should i wait a period of time for things to happen?
<iheartubuntu> i notice i get a dbus error if i try to connect to quickly.
<iheartubuntu> i have just waited a few minutes and now it connected
<iheartubuntu> it is working once again, but im not sure how it dos it
<iheartubuntu> *does
<iheartubuntu> the tomboy notes synced up perfectly. upon connection to U1
<iheartubuntu> :)
<rye> iheartubuntu, ubuntoune connects after 30 seconds from the login time
<iheartubuntu> what about after i killall it will come back in 30 seconds?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-05
<duanedesign> good morning all
<mahen> enjoy your lunch ! ;)
<mahen> (ah, timezones !)
<gabri> hi all, hi jdobrien hi rye
<gabri> I'm still blocked in the TRY_AGAIN Loop
<jdobrien> gabri, hmm...very strange
<gabri> why very strange?
<jdobrien> gabri, have you filed a bug yet?
<jdobrien> gabri, I'm going to need to call in reinforcements to find out why you get that error
<gabri> and this will happen when?
<gabri> because in the next two weeks I'm out of the office and then today should be the only day that i can contriubte in some way
<jdobrien> gabri, do you get this problem on your computer at home or just at work?
<gabri> only here at work
<gabri> thus i suppose that the mistake is something local
<gabri> here
<jdobrien> gabri, when you look at the web interface, is everything there?
<gabri> i'll check but i dont think so
<jdobrien> gabri, so i want to make sure i get the full picture
<jdobrien> gabri, you have two different computers right? one at home and one at work
<gabri> yes
<jdobrien> gabri, which computer did you create the files/directories on?
<gabri> work
<jdobrien> gabri, have any of the files/directories created on your work computer shown up on the web site?
<gabri> only those created say two weeks ago
<gabri> the files created more recently
<jdobrien> gabri, are you on your work computer now?
<gabri> yes
<jdobrien> gabri, what is the output of u1sdtool -s
<gabri> the files created more recently are the ones that are stucked in a move loop
<gabri> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<gabri>     connection: With User With Network
<gabri>     description: processing queues
<gabri>     is_connected: True
<gabri>     is_error: False
<gabri>     is_online: True
<gabri>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<jdobrien> gabri, do you leave your computer on at work or do you reboot it daily?
<gabri> it's a laptop so i need to shut it down every night
<jdobrien> ok
<jdobrien> gabri, can you paste the result of tail -n 100 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<jdobrien> gabri, in a pastebin of course :)
<gabri> yes man I've pasted there ... simply forgot to give you the link ...:(
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526349/
<jdobrien> gabri, do you know your ubuntu one username?
<jdobrien> gabri, or the email you used when you registered? you can send it in a private channel if you like
<gabri> i'll send on the private channel wait
<jdobrien> gabri, i'll be silent for a moment while i check the database
<gabri> ok i'm here ping me when ready
<jdobrien> gabri, do you have that folder shared with a lot of people?
<gabri> the folder "CppLesson" which is the one blocked in the TRY_AGAIN loop is not shared with others
<jdobrien> gabri, are any of it's parent folders shared?
<gabri> no
<gabri> oh
<gabri> wait parent
<gabri> yes
<gabri> not parent say brother
<jdobrien> ok
<jdobrien> does it have a log of files in it?
<gabri> at the same level there's PhpLesson which is shared with others
<jdobrien> lot
<jdobrien> no log
<jdobrien> ?)
<gabri> yes
<jdobrien> hundreds? thousands?
<gabri> hundreds
<gabri> ls -lR CppLessons/ | wc -l
<gabri> 124
<jdobrien> oh
<jdobrien> that's not really much
<jdobrien> Lunar_Lamp, wait
<jdobrien> Lunar_Lamp, sorrry...false ping
<Lunar_Lamp> Twice the false ping! ;-)
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> gabri, can you make a copy of that folder that you moved and put it somewhere safe? outside of ubuntu one?
<gabri> already done
<jdobrien> gabri, also, does CppLessons show up on the web?
<gabri> the folder shows in the web page
<gabri> some of his children also
<jdobrien> gabri, delete it on the web
<gabri> ok
<gabri> it's better if disconect my client before?
<jdobrien> doesn't matter
<gabri> ok
<jdobrien> as long as you have the client connected
<jdobrien> i mean as long as you have the files safe
<gabri> ah ok
<beuno> kklimonda_, ping
<jdobrien> gabri, it looks like you have several move operations in that log, what is the relationship between those directories?
<gabri> the move operations result from a mv folder1 folder2 since i ve adopted a different naming structure during baking the exercise for my students
<gabri> i moved Lez1 to Lez1-Dev
<gabri> inside Lez1-Dev there's children named from es1 to esN where N is the biggest number obviosuly
<jdobrien> gabri, where are they in relation to CppLessons?
<gabri> ~/Ubuntu One/CppLessons/Lez1-Dev/es1
<kklimonda_> beuno: pong
<gabri> ~/Ubuntu One/CppLessons/Lez1-Dev/es2
<gabri> and so on
<jdobrien> gabri, ok
<jdobrien> gabri, did the deletions of CppLessons work?
<gabri> ~/Ubuntu One/CppLessons/Lez2-Array/es1
<beuno> kklimonda_, false alarm, fix for missing songs has been deployed, but the script to fix existing users hasn't been un yet
<gabri> jdobrien, it doesn't seem to work I still can see CppLessons there
<jdobrien> gabri, ok, disconnect the client then
<gabri> done
<jdobrien> gabri, u1sdtool -d
<gabri> already done
<gabri> :)
<jdobrien> gabri, we'll give it a minute
<gabri> ok
<jdobrien> gabri, there's locks on your record still that may take a few to release
<gabri> ok
<jdobrien> gabri, what is the output of  find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/move_limbo/ -type f
<jdobrien> gabri, ok, looks like your records have freed up, can you refresh the web and see if it's deleted...if not delete it now
<gabri> sorry jdobrien
<gabri> what are u suggesting ?
<gabri> some problems with the intrnet connection
<jdobrien> gabri suggesting?
<jdobrien> gabri, can you check the web to see if that folder still exists?
<gabri> oh the last command u send me ?
<gabri> the folder is still here
<gabri> i could see it through the web
<jdobrien> gabri, can you delete it from the web now?
<jdobrien> gabri, make sure your client is disconnected
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> needed to switch computers
<gabri> jdobrien , sorry again
<gabri> the files are still there
<gabri> at the place I leaved them at
<jdobrien> gabri, on the web?
<gabri> yes
<gabri> nothing happened
<jdobrien> gabri, hmm.
<jdobrien> gabri, can you try deleting the indiviual subfolder?
<gabri> ok
<gabri> ok gone
<gabri> no more cpplessons on the web
<jdobrien> gabri, finally :)
<gabri> yuppi
<jdobrien> gabri, so now connect your client
<gabri> ok
<gabri> connected
<gabri> coffee time give me 5 minutes
<jdobrien> gabri, let's wait for a while and see if you get to idle
<jdobrien> perfect timing
<gabri> :P
<gabri> yep
<gabri> thanks very much for now see U later
<jdobrien> gabri, i'll ping you in a while to see if your client is IDLE
<gabri> jdobrien
<gabri> queues: IDLE
<gabri> no more content or metadata pending
<jdobrien> gabri, great
<gabri> this is quite annoying indeed
<jdobrien> gabri, is your computer going to be connected long enough to upload those files?
<gabri> how can i control?
<jdobrien> gabri, good point
<gabri> looking them one by one it could be a little bit boring
<jdobrien> gabri, what i mean is, if your not about to leave, you should be able to put that folder back in
<gabri> u1sdtool --waiting-content give no more ouput
<gabri> the folder is back in i can access to some files chosen randomly
<gabri> and the Ubuntu One folder shows the tick icon
<danyR> gabri: try u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | ws -l
<jdobrien> gabri, let it sync (its all on the web) before fiddling with the files :)
<gabri> empty danyR
<danyR> and what does u1sdtool --status gives?
<gabri> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<gabri>     connection: With User With Network
<gabri>     description: processing queues
<gabri>     is_connected: True
<gabri>     is_error: False
<gabri>     is_online: True
<gabri>     queues: IDLE
<jdobrien> gabri, is everything on the web?
<gabri> suppose so i do not have time to check every single files
<jdobrien> gabri, cursory checks are fine :)
<jdobrien> or lots of cursing
<jdobrien> :)
<danyR> gabri: that's exactly what my u1 outputs and it's totally sinced.
<danyR> synced*
<gabri> i suppose everything is synced since the ubuntu one folder shows the green tick icon
<gabri> this afternoon it showed the "syncing icon"
<gabri> and now everything seems to be in plase
<jdobrien> gabri \o/
<gabri> this evening back home I'll check what will be synced on the home laptop
<gabri> I'll send U a report
<jdobrien> gabri, thanks
<gabri> thanks for your time jdobrien
<jdobrien> np
<vbabiy> u1sdtool
<vbabiy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<vbabiy>   File "/usr/bin/u1sdtool", line 33, in <module>
<vbabiy>     from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tools import SyncDaemonTool
<vbabiy> ImportError: No module named syncdaemon.tools
<vbabiy> was trying to move from nighlty to what comes with 10.04
<shane4ubuntu> ok, when I'm editing a document in Openoffice in a U1, it gets synced often while I'm editing it and I end up with a lot of conflict files is that normal?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-06
<sprite> hi
<sprite> all
<sprite> i have got 50gb account
<sprite> but i would like just 20gb
<duaneipho> morning all
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I tried syncing Tomboy, of which it sync'ed some of my notes and refuses to work.  Google and launchpad turn up no hope, and tomboy refuses to let me change my sync options, how do I un-sync tomboy from U1?
<shane4ubuntu> And once I un-sync, how do I delete the notes from U1? I didn't see any way to delete them on the web.
<shane4ubuntu> Ohh, I found how to delete notes on web, however the tomboy sync'ing is a mess, any help, pointers, ideas, thoughts would be appreciated.
<duanedesign> hello shane4ubuntu
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: if you click on the Tomboy Applet and select Preferences
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: the 'Synchronization' tab has a 'Clear' button
<duanedesign> that will remove Tomboy from syncing with U1
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, I must be blind!  Thanks a bundle for that.
<mahen> hi
<mahen> duanedesign: just got your message on launchpad : actually this bug was not solved (n° 666942)
<duanedesign> oh ok
<duanedesign> bug 666942
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 666942 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/666942 is private
<duanedesign> mahen: looks like jdobrien caught it
<duanedesign> mahen: thank you for letting me know though
<mahen> duanedesign: you're welcome. Thanks to you :)
<duanedesign> there were a couple of you in that day I must of gotten you confused with someone else :)
<duanedesign> could someone in ubuntuone hackers mark bug #665915  as Wont Fix, thank you.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 665915 in ubuntuone-client "Folders starting with '#' not uploaded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665915
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, ok, after un-linking Tomboy with U1, I reconnected U1, and now tomboy refuses to start! :(  any ideas?  remove it and reinstall it?  where are it's config files
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: try launching it from the Terminal and see if it tells you anything interesting
<shane4ubuntu> did that, it just sits there and hangs doesn't do anything, and tomboy doesn't come up
<shane4ubuntu> ok, and when I ps aux | grep tomboy I get Tomboy.exe showing up, I kill the pid with kill -9 pid and then run tomboy and nothing again, odd.
<shane4ubuntu> really odd, because I was using my notes, then, I thought, oh I never started U1 back up, so I started that back up, and tomboy (tb) when crazy
<shane4ubuntu> if any ideas come to you let me know I'm here working away
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, ahh, got it, stopped U1. ;) now tomboy is working again.  that is odd.
<duanedesign> that is odd
<shane4ubuntu> I guess U1 has a selfish problem if U1 can't have my notes, than no one can. :)
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: so did you do u1sdtool -q or Disconnect from the Preferences to get Tomboy to launch?
<shane4ubuntu> u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> ok
<shane4ubuntu> probably need to restart the service since I unlinked tomboy or something
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: are these the instructions you used to setup our notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, I think so, I don't know that I followed really any instructions, just saw that I could do that, and did it.  It worked and synced my notes, so I did the same on the laptop (don't think it sync'ed right though)
<shane4ubuntu> and that was it, didn't sync after, made changes on my notes, and it didn't update on the web or the other computer.
#ubuntuone 2011-10-31
<JamesTait> Happy Hallowe'en! >:-D
<rye_> JamesTait: and morning to you too!
<JamesTait> rye_: Good weekend?
<rye_> JamesTait: yep, guests, and Windows. And weird Ubuntu One bugs in Windows :)
<JamesTait> rye_: I love the smell of frustration on a Monday morning. :-P
<rye_> JamesTait: well, suddenly Ubuntu One found "My Pictures", "My Videos" in Documents folder, created them on the online storage, upon restart it ends up in infinite loop in local rescan by faililng to scan these directories which do not exist
<rye_> So I am really frustrated
<JamesTait> rye_: Interesting. So what are they then, virtual directories or something?
<rye_> JamesTait: nothing, bug #883926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Adding watch to nonexistent directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883926
<JamesTait> rye_: Nice tags on that bug. ;)
<rye_> JamesTait: the u1-zomg-windows is being added by nessita to the bugs, so I guess they are tracking them
<rye_> Also, a good thing to do before doing such jumps is to actually copy the SSH keys over to some external location. Now I need to swap the hard drives to get them
<gatox> hi
<rye_> mornings, gatox
<gatox> rye, hi!
<gatox> brb!!
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, morning! how are you?
<mandel> gatox, so, I just wanted to let you know that I'll be starting work a little later :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh okok.... so me too :P
<mandel> gatox, 'cause I'mworking with alecu and dont want to make hime wake up to early :P
<gatox> mandel, ack!
 * mandel errands
<mandel> gatox, does tarmac work?
<gatox> mandel, no idea
<mandel> gatox, I have a branch that has been accepted and not merged..
<gatox> mandel, i didn't try to merge anything today yet....
<dobey> mandel: url?
<mandel> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-tests/+merge/80587
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: i think it's down
<mandel> dobey, ok, no worries, I just wanted to know :)
<mandel> dobey, how is the keynote going?
<mandel> dobey, I've been told we have been mentioned :P
<dobey> mandel: yeah, u1 was mentioned a few times
<mandel> \o/
<gatox> mandel, alecu dobey standup in 2'?
<dobey> no
<mandel> gatox, should it me in an hour?
<dobey> you guys can
<mandel> dobey, true, uds for you
<gatox> mandel, nok by me
<gatox> ok
<rye> mandel, poke
<rye> mandel, bug #883926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Adding watch to nonexistent directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883926
<rye> me is a bit puzzled
<mandel> rye, uh, nice title.. let me see
<mandel> rye, ok, which version of the installer is that?
<mandel> rye, sorry of the port
<rye> mandel, current latest
<rye> mandel, installed this saturday
 * mandel thinks we should also provide the rev number of the client rather than a random number..
<mandel> rye, hm.. funny, 'cause those logs look that they do not folow the new logging, let me check
<dobey> mandel: eh?
<dobey> mandel: what do you mean about revno?
<rye> mandel, i don't have the logs at the point when it noticed these phantom directories, since the local rescan logs pushed these out, in order to get more info I would need to reboot into windows, as this is a real world installation
<mandel> dobey, the windows client has a version, but has nothing to do to with the revno of the source code. When we have an issue there is not way to know in which revno we released the installer
<mandel> dobey, we don't even have a spreadsheet that maps revno and releases.. and is a PITA and really bad practice
<dobey> mandel: tag your releases!
<mandel> dobey, we should, but our release process at the moment is crap, is from a branch from ralsina that has not yet been merge to the lp:ubuntone-windows-installer
<dobey> mandel: but the alignment of windows/linux releases will help with that
<mandel> dobey, hopefully it will
<dobey> mandel: if it's not merged, it hasn't got a revno
<dobey> :)
<mandel> dobey, that would be for the installer, but the u1-client does :)
<mandel> dobey, anyway, we are doing a shit job with the windows releases
<dobey> mandel: and we will fix it
<mandel> rye, I'd need more info from the start of sd to see why is thinking those paths exist..
<mandel> rye, can you add that to the bug report? I need to go for lunch now :)
<rye> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/883926/comments/2 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Adding watch to nonexistent directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> rye, ok, I think that bug is fixed and it was related to a bad implementation of a method on the windows file system watcher, look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/filesystem_notifications.py
<mandel> rye, the logging in your machine does not match with the one present in trunk
<rye> mandel, it is the latest available .exe from the web site, so this version is in the wild
<rye> mandel, so, if that is fixed in trunk, it will still take some time to reach people. What I am worried is whether the next version will work properly with the data collected by broken one
<mandel> rye, we shoould be making a release with the fixes this week that wills solve it
<rye> mandel, currently the sync is infinite loop for some reason
<rye> in local rescan i mean
<mandel> rye, hm.. can you give me 30 min for lunch and we look into it?
<rye> mandel, sure!
<mandel> rye, ok, I'll ping you when Im back :)
<rye> joshuahoover, bug #745540  - this is something wrong with keyring, not Ubuntu One. We are displaying the wrong bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 63) (dups: 2) (heat: 316)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<rye> i.e. we are not checking the exception and cause another one
<joshuahoover> rye: do we know what the cause is? because i can't get any users impacted by it past it
<dobey> oh fun
<dobey> rye: are you sure?
<rye> dobey, we switch to this old signature on ANY error from dbus, and cause the users to be notified about the signature error
<dobey> hmm
<joshuahoover> rye: sounds like maybe we need to file a new bug for this?
<rye> i just can't get it to fail to get the details of the error to trap it correctly
<rye> or can i...
<rye> let me break my keyring
<mandel> rye, ping
<rye> mandel, pong
<mandel> rye, so, getting back to the issue, I think the best thing would be to do an IRL tests with your account and trunk and see what happens, but I believe there should be no problems
<mandel> rye, also, does the shell show that you have a My Music library?
<mandel> no cmd, but the shell (explorer)
<rye> mandel, yes, i do, on a level upper than My Documents
<rye> which is also a view
<rye> joshuahoover, do users describe that Ubuntu One control panel simply grays out after they click that they have an account?
<mandel> rye, hm.. I hope that we are not getting that in the os.listdir for somet stupid stupid reason..
<mandel> rye, let me know what you ddi with the folder and I'll do the same in my test vm.. I hope python is not THAT broken on windows 7
<joshuahoover> rye: i've had one user mention that, yes
<rye> joshuahoover, I managed to get this now
<rye> joshuahoover, I dismissed the keyring prompt after I moved my login keyring to another name
<rye> mandel, so, I had a real UDF folder called "Documents". I installed Ubuntu One on Windows, added it to my real world account.  The files in Ubuntu One syncded perfectly
<rye> mandel, I wanted to test UDF so I subscribed to Documents UDF in control panel. It asked whether I'd like to merge the files, so I did that.
<rye> mandel, the directory at that time contained one text file and one directory, nothing was syncing that dir
<rye> mandel, the UDF started populating with files locally, as expected. I waited until it finshes syncing and was pleased with the performance.
<mandel> rye,  and then the My Music was left out?
<mandel> rye, 'cause the issue is that we try to add a watch yo my music and then it creates it in the cloud, right?
<rye> mandel, then I decided to put a bunch of files to \Ubuntu One folder. It claimed that it got all files, but due to the bug with I/O on closed files I had to shut down syncdaemon and control panel and start it again
<rye> mandel, after that SD went into infinite loop
<rye> mandel, there were no "My Documents", "My Videos" or "My Pictures" directories or views in ~/Documents folder at any time during this
<rye> mandel, yet, SD managed to create the folders online, and now it iterates over them, failing, and iterating again in local rescan.
<rye> mandel, so there are 2 bugs as facundo noticed - one - the folder was added which does not exist
<rye> mandel, 2nd - local rescan breaks when it adds a watch on the folder tha does not exist with "Permission Denied"
<mandel> rye, ok, the permission denied is because the windows api is plain stupid and returns that instead of file not found.. so that should be a simple fix, the second one is more complicated, I fear that at some point a shell function is used to get the dirs and returns library (which are not real paths)
<mandel> rye, lets go step by step, can ou create a bug for the first one, and we will talk with nessita about how should fix it (but I'm sure is me :P )
<nessita> mandel: not necessarily :-)
<mandel> rye, we create a second bug for the library issue and we talk with nessita again, mainly for the resources allocation, that is all
<mandel> nessita, hehe
<nessita> mandel, rye: with UDS going on this week, expect some delay on bug fixing. alecu and mandel need to move on on the proxy support feature if we want to make it in time for feature freeze
<nessita> rye: but yes, bug reports and pinging next week is the best way to proceed :-)
<rye> nessita, well, I will not survive for that long in Windows
<nessita> rye: why not?
<rye> nessita, it is scary over there
<rye> nessita, and I had no SSH keys with me
<mandel> rye, there is a fix for the is_path_dir method which should aboid the issue nevertheless
<mandel> rye,  we should test that before we report anything since it has already landed in trunk
<rye> nessita, i'd like to reproduce the bugs but I haven't deployed the python environment yet
<nessita> rye: right... is not so hard, the wiki page is pretty accurate
<nessita> mandel: that fix is in trunk already isn't?
<mandel> nessita, yes it is, so I think we should first test that that does not work as expected
<rye> mandel, well, I will grab all the keys I need and will swap the hard drives (poor-man bootloader switch)...
<alecu> joshuahoover, regarding bug #745540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 63) (dups: 2) (heat: 316)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<alecu> joshuahoover, you mention trying numerous configurations. Have you tried setting the user to be the one that's used in autologin?
<alecu> joshuahoover, probably setting it during configuration may make a difference too.
<joshuahoover> alecu: that is one i have not tried yet...though it sounds like rye thinks we're showing that error incorrectly
<alecu> joshuahoover, oh, ok.
<nessita> alecu: hi there! ralsina hasn't come yet, so as soon as he gets here, I will try to setup a proxy meeting time
<nessita> alecu: were you able to build the poll?
<nessita> do we have any stat from that?
 * joshuahoover funny that proxy should be mentioned...just replied to a support request for a user behind a proxy server
<alecu> nessita, no, I didn't do any poll. I was planning on doing it today
<alecu> joshuahoover, do you have any specific details on the users requesting proxy support?
<alecu> joshuahoover, like proxy types or something?
<joshuahoover> alecu: most have no idea
<nessita> alecu: ack, please make that your priority so we can have the feedback as soon as possible, so we can plan the work for you and mandel to "start"
<joshuahoover> alecu: they're just behind "a proxy" that their company, university, etc. have
<nessita> gatox: any ETA on having https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596 fixed?
<nessita> gatox: that may block the rest of your ussoc branches since it fixes the tets suite :-)
<gatox> nessita, mandel is helping me with an issue that i'm having with 2 tests suites, that are making twisted fail in an assert
<alecu> joshuahoover, right. I guess most users would not know what type of proxy they are using; but perhaps they might be able to tell if it's a Microsoft Proxy or something else?
<nessita> gatox: which test suite?
<mandel> nessita, I think I know th fix, will try it in a sec :)
<nessita> gatox: the error "SyntaxError: 'return' with argument inside generator" involves just changing the return for a yield, is that blocking you?
<gatox> nessita, CredentialsManagementTestCase and SSOLoginTestCase, the previous tearDown has a return, and now with the yield i changed the return to defer.returnValue
<nessita> gatox: show me the trace, please
<joshuahoover> alecu: i'm asking those users now as they come up to see if we can get more info on that
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724414/
<alecu> joshuahoover, I was planning on making a small survey to ask info about that...
<nessita> gatox: and what did you change to have that error?
<alecu> joshuahoover, can I send you the link in a few minutes, and you can tell me if it's too complex?
<joshuahoover> alecu: that would be good to, duanedesign could post that to our facebook page and twitter account
<joshuahoover> alecu: sure
<alecu> joshuahoover, great, thanks.
<webm0nk3y> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-u1-couchdb-sync
<nessita> gatox: seems like you're returning the defer as a defer result instead of yielding in it
<nessita> gatox: confirmed, you probably changed:
<nessita>     577         return defer.gatherResults([self._tearDownServer(),
<nessita>     578                                     self._tearDownClient()])
<nessita> with defer.returnValue, and that is worng
<nessita> wrong*
<gatox> nessita, yes, that's that  mandel told me
<nessita> mandel: that is wrong! :-)
<nessita> gatox: but I need you to think this a little bit :-) returning a deferred is the same as yielding on the defer within inlineCallbacks
<gatox> nessita, no, mandel told me to add the: gatherResults
<nessita> gatox: nopes, just change the return by yield
<mandel> ein? what did I say?
<nessita> so, the final line of that tearDown should be:
<mandel> gatox, nessita I don't recall saying using the gather resuls.. :P
<nessita>     577         yield defer.gatherResults([self._tearDownServer(),
<nessita>     578                                     self._tearDownClient()])
<mandel> I said this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/724415/
<gatox> mandel, maybe i got confuse
<mandel> gatox, hehe no worries :)
<nessita> gatox: the solution that mandel is showing is the correct one
<nessita> mandel: sorry for boofing before
<gatox> mandel, yes, that do the trick
<gatox> THANKS
<mandel> nessita, I was more worried about looking bad infront of you that anything else ;)
<mandel> gatox, cool, I'm glad it worked :)
<nessita> mandel: for a monet I got really scared that you were saying the wrong stuff :-)
<nessita> moment*
<mandel> nessita, there was a problem with the communication, that is all :)
<gatox> nessita, no, was my bad, trying to explain what mandel was telling me
<nessita> gatox: do you understand why defer.returnValue was worong and why yield works?
<gatox> nessita, yes, mandel explains me and show me the doc
<mandel> and the source code :)
<gatox> yes, the source code actually :P
<nessita> gatox: I think is very important that you see the difference, is key to understanding deferreds, and tetsing with
<nessita> deferreds
<gatox> nessita, yes, it's more clear now
<nessita> gatox: great! I'm happy to explain more next week
<gatox> nessita, are you going to be here next week?
<nessita> gatox: yes! we can get together and do some IRL catchup
<gatox> nessita, yes, i was thinking about that..... and do a "ping pong de preguntas y respuestas" :P to understand better some things
<nessita> gatox: sure
<nessita> gatox: wednesday may be a good day
<nessita> gatox: or thrusday
<gatox> nessita, no problem for me
<nessita> ok, going offline for a while
 * mandel needs coffee to think
<nessita> alecu: GREAT work on the survey, thanks! loks really good and clear
<alecu> nessita, we went live a few minutes ago when duanedesign posted the link on twitter, and we already have almost 40 respondents
<nessita> alecu: that's great! :-)
<nessita> alecu: I'm looking forward to see the summaries  (I guess we need to wait at least until tomorrow)
<nessita> ok, heading for lunch soon, going offline
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, pong
<gatox> alecu, i'm having an issue with a dirty reactor..... we were looking at the code with mandel, but we are pretty stuck
<gatox> alecu, mandel suggestions help me to fix some of them, but i still have 1 dirty reactor error
<alecu> tell me!
<gatox> alecu, i'm working in a branch that fix the tests after the change in dev-tools, i added "yield" to the tearDown of CredentialsManagementTestCase and SSOLoginTestCase..... but those methods had a return, so we change that to gatherResults, and the errors with the dirty reactor appear
<gatox> this is the trace i'm having now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/724537/
<gatox> and this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<gatox> alecu, everytime that i execute the test i have different failures :S}
<alecu> gatox, ugly!
<gatox> alecu, too much
<nessita> gatox, alecu: can I help?
<gatox> nessita, i'm testing different possibilities to check what's going on... but it's kind of tricky
<nessita> gatox: can I have a little more context? is this windows? the unicode issue? are you writing tests or still testing IRL?
<gatox> nessita, no, this is the branch that fix sso tests
<gatox> nessita, and the error is only in windwos
<nessita> gatox: still failing? have a race I can look at?
<nessita> trace*
<gatox> nessita, yes, let me give you
<gatox> that
<nessita> gatox: that?
<gatox> the trace
<gatox> nessita, i'm running the test again
<nessita> ah
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724593/
<alecu> gatox, I got no errors on oneiric, even after enabling and updating nightlies
<nessita> alecu: that's windows code... the one that has the "dummy" factory in it
<gatox> alecu, running the sso tests?
<alecu> (I found out that I was missing the nightlies when lint started throwing import errors for ubuntuone-dev-tools)
<alecu> gatox, ./run-tests
<nessita> gatox: is the branch updates in LP? I can branch and see
<nessita> updated*
<gatox> nessita, yes, it has some commented lines, i didn't clean it yet
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: did you try just changing the minimal stuff?
<nessita> gatox: I see a lot more code than expected
<gatox> nessita, that branch contains the fix for all the tests, now only credentialsManagementTestCase and SSoLoginTestCase are failing
<alecu> gatox, both "run-tests" and "run-test -qt" work fine on my fully-updated oneiric
<nessita> gatox: yes, did you try adding the minimal fix to main/tests/test_windows.py?
<nessita> gatox: on top of the other fixes
<gatox> nessita, sorry..... what do you mean with "the minimal fix"?
<nessita> gatox: well, in the branch you have much more that the minimal. You have some addCleanups, and some commented out code
<gatox> nessita, yes the cleanup it's because, some cleaning was made in the tearDown, and that cause other failures.... i'll clean that code and look where to locate the cleaning code...
<nessita> gatox: the addCleanup is not needed... as far as I can see
<nessita> gatox: I have a diff that is working, let me pushit
<gatox> nessita, the cleanup was to do the same that the tearDown was executing, but without executing that in the tearDown because that was presenting somme oother twisted issues
<nessita> gatox: I guess you had some other issue
<gatox> nessita, probably...
<nessita> gatox: the tearDown as it was originally should stay the same, adding yields properly
<nessita> gatox: this is all green for me on windows: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/review_tests-broken
 * gatox checking...
<gatox> the tearDown with yield as we talk earlier was not working for mme and mandel
<gatox> i'll try that
<nessita> gatox: try the branch I emailed you
<nessita> gatox: if it fails, change nothing and show me the trace
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> i was trying the one you told me here.....
<gatox> but fails
<gatox> let me branch
<gatox> nessita, where did you send it??
<nessita> (02:55:49 PM) nessita: gatox: this is all green for me on windows: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/review_tests-broken
<nessita> gatox: ^C
<nessita> gatox: ^
<gatox> ahhhh...... that one..... i thought you send  me another one to my e-mail
<gatox> nessita, no, is not working..... maybe something is wrong here..... i'll show you the paste
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, and now it work...... AHHHH..... every time i run the tests i have: PASSED, or different numbers of failures
<nessita> gatox: well, make it fail once, and show me the trace
<nessita> gatox: I need to go offline for a minutes
<nessita> gatox: ok, shoot
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724619/
<gatox> nessita, i'm running them again.. to see what happend
<nessita> gatox: are you 100% sure you're running my branch, with ni changes?
<nessita> no*
<gatox> nessita, yes, i just branch it when you tell me
<gatox> nessita,  i think that there is some timing issue.... i run the test again, and now i'm getting failures in tcpactivation only
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean "tcpactivation' only?
<gatox> nessita, that now, CredentialsManagementTestCase and SSoLoginTestCase seems to be fine, and tcpactivaction is failing... but in the paste that i gave you before, tcpactivation was fine, and Cred y SsoLogin were failing....
<nessita> gatox: what is "tcpactivaction is failing"? what kind of error you have?
<gatox> nessita, and now i run it again, and show me 11 errors instead of 2..... the errors are always reactor unclean
<gatox> nessita, are the tests working for you in windows always?? did you try to execute them several times to see if they fail?
<nessita> gatox: yes, no failure
<nessita> gatox: may be faster hardware in my case
<gatox> nessita, probably... my machine is quite slow at this moment....
<gatox> (in the process of buying something new...)
<gatox> nessita, now all the tests pass :P
<gatox> without any change
<nessita> gatox: so, stop working on this, and keep going with the unicode issue
<nessita> gatox: I'll debug when  have a moment
<nessita> gatox: there are also some nasty code duplication that we should fix
<gatox> nessita, ok...
<nessita> gatox: so I'll propose a branch basing my work in yous
<gatox> nessita, let me know if i can help in anything..... at least testing it in this hardware
<nessita> gatox: sure! thanks
<gatox> nessita, thank you
<gatox> nessita, i'll go back to unicode issues now
<nessita> ye,s good luck!
<gatox> brb..... i'll take a little break
#ubuntuone 2011-11-01
<rye> so, now my thunderbird cannot creade DesktopcouchSession object.. looks like bug #668409
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668409 in desktopcouch "Does not check for local auth entries in keyring if couchdb.html is present and parseable. (affects: 4) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668409
 * rye prepares a package for bug #745540 - removing the fallback call, I want to see the real issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 63) (dups: 2) (heat: 316)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<JamesTait> Goooood mooooorning all! :D
<rye> "Couldn't set item secret."
<rye> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=101160
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> hi
<guhcampos> Are you guys aware that ubuntu one for windows is seriously broken?
<rye> guhcampos, could you please provide some more information? If you are talking about the files not reuploading upon reconnect, this is known and will be fixed in next release. If you are talking about something else then we will need more information.
<guhcampos> not really
<guhcampos> it's been using like 2GB of RAM on my laptop 20 minutes after booting up
<guhcampos> this is far from acceptable for a simple syncing daemon
<guhcampos> I use dropbox and Windows Live Mesh to syn other folders and rarely notice they are even running
<guhcampos> after installing ubuntu one my laptop keeps crashing apps saying there's no memory left
<alecu> and hello, #u1!
<duanedesign> o/
<gatox> alecu, hi
<duanedesign> alecu: calling stale broker? Have you seen that in the Windows Client
<alecu> duanedesign, I think I did. Do you have a full log?
<duanedesign> i will ask for logs, but was curious if that sounded familiar
<duanedesign> :)
<alecu> duanedesign, it sounds like the IPC between Syncdaemon and control panel has disconnected...
<alecu> duanedesign, but I might be confusing the issue
<duanedesign> i think you are right. that sounds familiar
<duanedesign> maybe a result of syncdaemon crashing?
<alecu> duanedesign, btw: thanks again for the tweets: we got 250 replies to the survey!
<alecu> duanedesign, right, it might be that.
<duanedesign> alecu: awesome you got so mant results
<duanedesign> many*
<alecu> duanedesign, yes, it was awesome, because I didn't expect so many people listening to our twitter AND interested in proxy support as well.
<duanedesign> alecu: i have been suprised as well to the amount of people responding to stuff I have posted on facebook and twitter
<joshuahoover>  alecu, duanedesign: i was just going to say, i'm impressed we've gotten so many responses to alecu's proxy survey
<rye> guhcampos, how many files do you have that are being synced by U1 ?
<rye> duanedesign, i know how to call stale broker
<guhcampos> rye let me check =)
<rye> alecu, kill ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe and try doing something in control panel. restarting sd makes it lose the connection
<guhcampos> rye, 4 folders, 15070 files
<rye> interesting
<guhcampos> rye, 154MB total
<alecu> rye, yes, that's a glaring bug; we need to add some kind of reconnection at the windows IPC layer.
<alecu> duanedesign, ^
<rye> duanedesign, do you recall any reports of high memory usage in Windows SD?
<alecu> mandel, ping
<guhcampos> Rye http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11414834#post11414834
<duanedesign> rye: the calling stale broker error, is that resolved by closing and reopening the control panel?
<rye> duanedesign, closing control panel does not close control panel process
<rye> by the way
<rye> alecu, why?
<duanedesign> hmm
<rye> duanedesign, killing control panel and then opening it again fixes it
<duanedesign> ok, thank you
<alecu> rye, I believe that to be a bug in qtreactor
<alecu> rye, it sometimes decides to not stop. It happens when we run the tests too
<alecu> rye, perhaps we should solve it by self-killing the process when it recives the close signal from qt
<rye> alecu, hm, frankly speaking I thought it was an optimization, to prevent slow control panel startup
<rye> alecu, and re: trapping the bug in txsecrets, i think I know how to make it break, just set iterations to 0 in the code, WARNING: this will break saving to gnome-keyring until you restore proper package :)
<alecu> rye, oh, you mean this happens on linux?
<alecu> rye, I thought you were talking about windows
<rye> alecu, erm... no, it does not happen on Ubuntu, control panel stops properly
<alecu> rye, sorry, I misread your last bit re:trapping the bug in txsecrets
<alecu> ok people, I need to take Amelia to kinder. See you in an hour or so.
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<nessita> mandel, alecu: hi there! did you guys got my invite for a proxy support talk?
<nessita> mandel, alecu: skype please? :-)
<gatox> nessita, alecu went to take amelia to the kinder
<nessita> gatox: but we had a meeting!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> gatox: can you sms him, please?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<alecu> und he..
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<nessita> mandel, alecu: skype please? :-)
<alecu> nessita, skype then?
<nessita> alecu: yes, thanks!
<rye> alecu, you know what's interesting with that bug with signature... I have no idea how that happen to work now, the RAND_MAX+1 overflows integer and yields a negative number
<alecu> rye, otp now, I'll catch up in a few minutes.
<gatox> lunch..... brb
<mandel> alecu, ping
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<gatox> how are you?
<gatox> mandel, are you working today?
<gatox> i thought you have the day off
<mandel> gatox, no, but it seems that alecu, nessita and ralsina did not remember
<mandel> gatox, so I came to see what was up and tell then to look at canonical admin before the arrange a meeting :)
<gatox> mandel, i told nessita when she was looking for you about your day off
<alecu> mandel, sorry about that :-)
<alecu> mandel, have a nice day off!!!
<gatox> alecu, he is walking the dog now
<gatox> alecu, do you have a minute?
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<gatox> alecu, i'm working with the unicode bugs, and i found something weird
<alecu> gatox, tell me
<gatox> alecu, we are using the function: native_path to turn an utf8 path into a path useable in the current encoding....... BUT, with the weird paths that i'm working..... if i try to call os functions as makedirs.... with the result of that function everything fail, but if i only do this: utf8path.decode('utf-8') (instead of: utf8path.decode("utf-8").encode(sys.getfilesystemencoding()) what the function does), everything works
<gatox> so.... i assume that this code is for some reason, and i wanted to ask you if you can tell me why to understand the context
<gatox> we can keep talking via PM if you want
<alecu> gatox, no, talking here is fine.
<gatox> alecu, ok
<alecu> gatox, can you point me at the branch with these issue?
<gatox> alecu, there is no branch yet..... can i show you the function if you want
<gatox> i can*
<gatox> ubuntu_sso/xdg_base_directory/windows.py
<gatox> nativa_path()
<gatox> at the beggining of the file
<gatox> alecu, and the other function you will need to see is in the same file: get_special_folders
<gatox> line 51: get_path = ...
<gatox> alecu, as you can see...... get_path return a path encoded in utf-8...... and several paths are created with that function, or joining the result of that paths with another string, but then in ubuntu_sso/logger.py when we tried to create the path calling to: native_path(LOGFOLDER) that with my user break everything....  because native_path doesn't leave the path in the proper encoding
<gatox> i tested, and if i decode the path only to utf-8 it works..... but i assume that for some reason it says actually: utf8path.decode("utf-8").encode(sys.getfilesystemencoding())
<alecu> yes, I think the case with logger is special; it's not the same as with the rest of the platform independent functions
<alecu> I'm trying to refresh my memory on this
<gatox> alecu, YES!! i made sso works under my user :P
<alecu> gatox, what was the issue?
<alecu> how did you fix it?
<gatox> alecu, in sso everything was related to the logger (by now... probably more to come).... so i modified that module to avoid using native_path and decode the path only when is going to be used to access the folder..... i'm adding comments in the code right now
<alecu> gatox, are you testing this with a user with japanese characters in it?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox, great
<gatox> among other things
<gatox> alecu, i have to start document this steps better
<ralsina> mandel: ping could you try to investigate the last comment in bug #855428 ? It sounds quite weird.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855428 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir (affects: 12) (dups: 7) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855428
<ralsina> mandel: I mean the comment by Alexandros
<duanedesign> I need a workaround and/or fix for Windows users who are unable to uninstall their Ubuntu One client
<alecu> gatox, I'm back if you want to discuss unicode issues
<duanedesign> etting a fair number of tickets from Windows users who have no uninstall
<gatox> alecu, hi, let me create a branch with that changes, so it would be easy
<gatox> alecu, sorry for the delay, i upload the branches somewhere else (my brain is not in its best shape right now :P), here you have: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-issues  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-issues
<gatox> alecu, i was seeing that the problem always present when someone try to use native_path in ubuntu_sso/xdg_base_directory/windows.py
<gatox> but, the paths in unicode were recognized without problems, so i added this to that method:
<gatox>     if os.path.supports_unicode_filenames:
<gatox>         return utf8path.decode("utf-8")
<gatox>     else:
<gatox>         return utf8path.decode("utf-8").encode(sys.getfilesystemencoding())
<gatox> and everything start to work again.... is not complete....
<gatox> but that fixes a lot of problems that i was having..
<gatox> but..... i wanted to talk to you, nessita and mandel.... to see if you know any other reason why that maybe is not completely right
<skyball> the Status is the same for all or just my account?
<skyball> I am having problems syncing is this the same for all?
#ubuntuone 2011-11-02
<rye> mornings
<rye> Well, ChatZilla does not work well with bip
<rye> mandel: what IRC client (if any) you were using on windows?
<rye> skyball: is filesync slow for you?
<JamesTait> Gooooood mooooorning all! :D
<rye> mandel: - http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Downloads/PyQt4/PyQt-Py2.7-x86-gpl-4.8.4-1.exe is missing :(
<duanedesign> morning all
<skyball> yes very slow to sync days now for to cds? TOO long!!!
<duanedesign> skyball: hello.  The servers are experiencing very high traffic right now.
<duanedesign> skyball: Causing slow file sync. Engineers are working to mitigate the impact of this spike in traffic.
<Pooky5> hi guys
<duanedesign> hello pooky5
<mandel> Morning all!
<gatox_bbl> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox_bbl, hello :)
<mandel> gatox_bbl, sorry I'm a little late, I have been fighting with the bank, the goverment had block my accounts..
<gatox> mandel, yes, i read your twit...... do you know why?
<mandel> gatox, getting paid from the isle of man wen the country is going down the toilet is not a good idea
<gatox> mandel, crap!
<gatox> brb......
<alecu> hello, all
<gatox> back
<alecu> mandel, ping
<gatox> AlanBell, hi
<gatox> alecu, hi
<AlanBell> hi
<alecu> gatox, how's it going?
<gatox> alecu, good..... kind of tired...... big headache since yesterday...... i'm going to send you and nessita and email to discuss my changes now
<alecu> gatox, alergies?
<gatox> alecu, nap..... migraine..... not as painfull as mandel i think, but every once in a while i have them
<gatox> :P
<gatox> as mandel's migraine i mean jejee
<spartan2276> Ubuntuone wont allow me to login, keep getting authentication failure. But password is correct?
<spartan2276> I have changed it twice already
<spartan2276> How can I reset the Ubuntuone settings in Oneric
<CardinalFang> Ooo, fancy hostname.
<Mrokii> Hi. Can somebody tell me where I should ask if I have problems with Ubuntu Software Centers' payment process? It doesn't work, my credit card gets refused.
<CardinalFang> Mrokii, Hrm.  Not sure.  It's not very close to us.
<gatox> mandel, alecu you got e-mail, take a look when you have a minute
<CardinalFang> Mrokii, I'd first call your card issuer, and ask if they see any attempted transactions.  Maybe they'll say, "We are freaked out by The Internets."
<Mrokii> CardinalFang: I am pretty sure that the card isn't the problem. Checked online though and there don't seem to be any problems in my credit card-account.
<alecu> gatox, looking
<gatox> alecu, let me know if it is ok this approach
<CardinalFang> Mrokii, and if the card processor blocked the payment because it smelled of fraud according to their heuristic or algorithm, would you see it in the web interface?
<Mrokii> CardinalFang: Upto now, whenever they were suspicious they called me after the attempted transaction was received but the transaction was registered (the payment-process went through) in these cases.
<Mrokii> well, I'll call them to make sure it's not a problem on their side.
<CardinalFang> Mrokii, if they don't see any incoming transaction, tell me.
<mandel> gatox, ok, what on it
<Mrokii> CardinalFang: Well, it seems that the transaction was in fact refused by my credit card company. First time that happened. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<CardinalFang> Mrokii, welcome!
<mandel> gatox, it makes sense.. as alecu said, we have to make sure that the change does not brake the different parts of the code that depend on it being in mbcs.. which is a PITA
<mandel> alecu, gatox stand up?
<gatox> ok
<nessita> hello all!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<gatox> nessita, i sent you an email about the unicode issues
<nessita> gatox: I read it quickly
<nessita> alecu: is there any change you give the epic branch another try, today?
<nessita> gatox: so, what you propose make sense, but we can't have an API that returns unicode sometime, and bytes some other times...
<nessita> gatox: so we need to design this a little bit better
<gatox> nessita, i understand
<gatox> nessita, should i migrate everything to unicode?
<nessita> gatox: that job is a 4 months job :-)
<nessita> gatox: so... no ;-)
<gatox> nessita, ok...... yes, i supouse that wasn't easy
<nessita> no right now, I mean... we need it in the roadmap
<nessita> gatox: can you please reply the email with the following info:
<nessita> * where native_path is used
<nessita> * what result expects the caller of native_path
<nessita> * how can we modify native_path so it returns the same data type no matter the OS
<alecu> nessita, I started my day with your review. Blame gatox and mandel on interrupting me! :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll do that now
<nessita> mandel, gatox: STOP interrupting alecu! :-)
<nessita> alecu: anything I can hep regarding mandel and gatox?
<nessita> help*
<gatox> alecu, nessita sorry alecu, i didn't know :P
<nessita> gatox: so, ack on sending that info in the email? it will be "fun" for you to put that together ;-)
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i'll check that now, and send the email with that info
<nessita> gatox: great!
<mandel> nessita, alecu what did I do ?
<nessita> mandel: we were kinda joking
<mandel> nessita, I hate you ;)
<nessita> mandel: why?
<mandel> nessita, joking :P
<nessita> yeah, right ;-)
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> nessita, you, that you are a launchpad guru (in terms of search) which is the best way to see all the bugs assigned to me for only our projects?
<nessita> mandel: let me give you the link to that
<mandel> nessita, superbs, thx!
<alecu> mandel, go to the other projects and change the bug owner! :-)
<gatox> nessita, about my branch for sso tests...... i uploaded the last changes, only need your approval
<gatox> nessita, i'll report the bug now
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<nessita> ok, going offline now
<nessita> brb
<nessita> mandel: http://goo.gl/OlgVE
<nessita> mandel: that's all the bugs assigned to you inside Ubuntu One
<nessita> ok, brb!
<CardinalFang> karni, hi.  I've been noticing that many apps let me "share" things that are not obviously Tweets or Facebook posts or whatnot.  Regarding our conversation last week about Intents, it may be much simpler than we thought.
<mandel> CardinalFang, ping
<mandel> guys, I need to set up my network for the proxy tests etc.. so i might have longer delay in my pongs :)
<Pooky5> hi, can i somehow specific which folder i want sync with current pc? For example i have docs and programs, and i want only on my laptot sync docs folder in Ubuntu One
<alecu> mandel, don't break the architects' network!
<alecu> Pooky5, you can do that via "Cloud folders" in the Ubuntu One control panel.
<Pooky5> oh
<Pooky5> clever!
<karni> CardinalFang: :) http://regis.decamps.info/blog/2011/06/intent-to-open-twitter-client-on-android/
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm not saying it's the best approach, but certainly simple.
<nessita> gatox: is bug #881940 a dupe bug of #881831?
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 881940 in ubuntuone-client "Failing when trying to create ubuntuone_log_dir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881940
 * gatox looking...
<alecu> nessita, I've added a need fixing to the megabranch, with an issue that looks serious. I'm going ahead with the rest of the review anyway.
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<gatox> nessita, one of them is related to expanduser, and the other one about native_path
<gatox> so i'll say no...
<nessita> gatox: can you please add some deatils to each, so is clearer which bug is for what?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<CardinalFang> karni, eww.  So, we pick an order in that String[], implying a preference.  ;(
<karni> CardinalFang: That's just a hint :) We can simply show and AlertDialog with a list for the user to pick.
<CardinalFang> karni, I think  new Intent(android.content.Intent.ACTION_SEND); shareIntent.setType("text/plain");   is best.  That makes a list, with things we can never foresee.
<karni> CardinalFang: True, for a generic Share button. That's what we already have.
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<karni> CardinalFang: *If* we decide to ship separate buttons to tweet/microblog and facebook-share, then we could make that more specific.
<karni> If we wouldn't, there's nothing to fix.
<karni> CardinalFang: So I'm assuming the design will have to find a place for two new buttons. Or something.
<nessita> alecu: I'm reading the needs fixing. A method can not return a deferred and yield will work the same
 * karni likes designing, but my designs end up being changed by the design people anyway, it's their job to get that right ;)
<nessita> so, the _call_after_connection method will work the same. The new method do require the connection to be made before actually calling them
<nessita> alecu: so, definitely, we don't want them on the _DONT_VERIFY list
<CardinalFang> karni, Facebook button opens a generic Share dialog.  Twitter button also opens a generic Share dialog.  Fixed!  YAY!
<nessita> alecu: I could add a return defer.succeed(result) on each method... but not sure I see the point of that. You may enlighten me :-)
<karni> CardinalFang: The only difference for what we have now, is that we'd show a 'please wait...' dialog that would publish the file first, then pop the intent list. Or a notification. The former is more intuitive.
<karni> CardinalFang: hahah
<karni> CardinalFang: I've read that application/twitter is also a proper MIME for the text content to share, but I doubt all these twitter apps have registered to receive that
<CardinalFang> karni, right, we must have the URL to add into the Extra we pack into the Intent.
<karni> CardinalFang: Right, so we'd block for a brief moment with a dialog, and show the share list then.
<gatox> lunch...... brb!
<CardinalFang> karni, Instead of blocking, add placeholder text.   "[ _   SHARED-LOCATION ]", and asynchronously go get the URL to String.replace("SHARED-LOCATION", publish_result_url) .
<karni> CardinalFang: and if we fail to publish the file?
<alecu> nessita, you are right on "yield will work the same", never used that before.
<alecu> nessita, then I guess the warning should be changed
<CardinalFang> If we fail, we don't enable the "Send" button and display an error message.
<alecu> nessita, because the *users* of that class should be warned
<nessita> alecu: right, I see your point!
<karni> CardinalFang: Ah, you mean just not block the UI and enable the share button once it's published
<alecu> nessita, they should be warned that some functions that look like they might return "values" will return deferreds for those values
<nessita> alecu: I will change the warning, and make path of the class docstring
<alecu> nessita, and that's what that warning should have said in the first place.
<karni> CardinalFang: I like that, although it may be tricky with the QuickActionBar from GreenDroid.
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: anyways, this class should never be used by other client different from the __init__.SDT. But yes, adding the comment!
<CardinalFang> karni, it's probably a bad idea.  Let's find out.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I'd like to start writing tests, starting with ubuntuone-files-java-client
<nessita> gatox: there is a unneeded setUp for CredentialsManagementClearTestCase... any reason to have it there?
<nessita> gatox: also, usually we don't add docstrings for setUp and tearDown (no need t remove the old ones, but no need to add new ones either)
<CardinalFang> karni, good.  Tests on Android is too much of a mystery for me.
<gatox> nessita, ok...... removing new docstrings..... and unneeded setUp.....
<gatox> after lunch.....
<karni> CardinalFang: Right, I'd like to get there afterwards. I have two books on that as well, and it indeed is quite a ride.
<nessita> gatox: also, in order for us not to make the test_windows.py issue worse, let s not add the
<nessita>         self.addCleanup(self.connector.disconnect)
<nessita>         self.addCleanup(self.listener.stopListening)
<alecu> nessita, "        # XXX: the current network manager is not calling network_connected
<alecu>         # for now, let's fake it"
<alecu> nessita, should we open a new bug for that?
<alecu> nessita, (ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> alecu: yes! good catch!
<nessita> bug #885292
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 885292 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: the current network manager is not calling network_connected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885292
<nessita> gatox: I added another thing to remove (a couple of tearDowns that do nothing)
<alecu> nessita, platform/windows/ipc_client.py
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, why is call_method only on FoldersClient and not on the base class?
<alecu> (RemoteClient)
<nessita> alecu: good question, may be a leftover from trying stuff
<nessita> alecu: I'm 95% sure it's
<nessita> alecu: yes, confirmed, removed the code and pushed all the changes
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
<nessita> thank you!
<alecu> nessita, there are a few lines where the only change is 'utf-8' -> 'utf8'
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I was trying to have consistency...
<alecu> nessita, afaik 'utf-8' is the official name.
<nessita> alecu: you sure?
<alecu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8#Official_name_and_variants
<nessita> alecu: ok, then I'll definitely revert that
<alecu> nessita, """return a list of files with a upload in progress""" -> """Return a list of files with an upload in progress."""
<alecu> (probably you didn't write that docstring)
<nessita> fixing!!!
<nessita> gah, and is duplicated
<nessita> fixing both
 * mandel back
<nessita> alecu: fixed all the docstrings in ipc_client.py and interaction_interfaces.py
<nessita> changing the utf8 now...
<nessita> lunchtime!
 * mandel walks dog
 * nessita is back
<alecu> nessita, hopefully this is the last "needs fixing"
<nessita> alecu: shoot!
<nessita> or is it on the review?
<alecu> nessita, it's on the review!
<nessita> looking!
<nessita> and fixing asap... imagine the world where this branch lands! is magical! :-D
<nessita> alecu: ShareAnswerError does not exist... :-/
<nessita> alecu: that code is "old", so error is handled sending the ShareAnswerResponse with an error entry in the returned dict
<nessita> will fix the docstring
<alecu> nessita, oh, right.
<alecu> nessita, cool then!
<nessita> fixing the rest as well
 * alecu reboots
 * mandel back
<nessita> @ping
<Guest29594> pong
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, there are a number of branches blocked because they need your review, they are not very urgent, so, shall we say I get the reviews after UDS (I know you dot have enough time for everything, is impossible)
<nessita> mandel: yes, please email me those
<mandel> nessita, ok, no problem :)
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<nessita> alecu: hey there! all the epic-branch fixes are pushed (just FYI)
<mandel> alecu, I know is kinda boring, but can I get a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<alecu> nooooo!!!!!
<mandel> alecu, Iknew you were going to say that, but it can wait until the end of uds ;)
<alecu> nessita, I'm re-reviewing the fixes, thanks.
<nessita> nice
<alecu> mandel, I'll review it after this :-)
<mandel> alecu, I need nessitas review, so its not utterly urgent :)
 * mandel likes 'utterly'
<alecu> nessita, "so every method public method will" -> "so every public method will"
<nessita> lol
<nessita> alecu: fixed and pushed to 1208
<alecu> great!
<alecu> nessita, approved
<nessita> alecu: AWESOME
<nessita> alecu: thanks, a lot
<alecu> nessita, you'll need to do better than *that* :-)
<nessita> alecu: I know, I already talked to marianna, but she says I have t wait until tomorrow, when everybody "here" got their t-shirts
<nessita> but yes, man XL, noted
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ok, this is eod for me today. byes!
<cjohnston> Chipaca: another question I have... How often is the storage status in the app updated? This morning whe I woke up, the Ubuntu One application said 433mb, but the dashboard said something like 1.2gb
<Chipaca> cjohnston: nevah, i don't think. nessita? do we update the control panel info?
<Chipaca> cjohnston: I don't think we realized people would want to keep it open :)
<Chipaca> cjohnston: (we have now realized that)
<nessita> Chipaca: no, we don't... and is upsetting users (and I can see why)
<nessita> master bug is:
<cjohnston> Chipaca: gotcha.. ya.. that would be another thing that 1) as im doing my first upload and 2 just to randomly check how much of my space is used
<nessita> bug #773271
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 773271 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (and 3 other projects) "Add free space and storage plan changes notifications (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773271
<cjohnston> hi nessita.. I've been bugging Aq and Chipaca today with U1 questions ;-)
<nessita> cjohnston: good choice! :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: cjohnston is a user who is wanting to move off of dropbox because we rock
<Chipaca> nessita: only we just started not rocking that much
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> nessita: cjohnston is a user who is wanting to move off of dropbox because he wants U1 to rock ;-)
<nessita> cjohnston: yey!
<cjohnston> Chipaca: #773271 would fit great in the ubuntuone-indicator
<Chipaca> rye: an ubuntuone-indicator user ^
<Chipaca> cjohnston: rye is your guy
<cjohnston> +2 for ubuntuone-indicator
<Chipaca> it's a bit late for him, right now
<Chipaca> cjohnston: joshuahoover is updating the status page right now
<Chipaca> cjohnston: and facundobatista and his team are addressing the issues
<cjohnston> cool
<Chipaca> (fyi :) )
<rye> bug #773271
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 773271 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (and 3 other projects) "Add free space and storage plan changes notifications (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773271
<karni> Anyone familiar with JMock2 used in JUnit4 ?
 * karni having setup issues, Mockery class missing, although JUnit4Mockery present
<karni> Fixed.
#ubuntuone 2011-11-03
<cjohnston> Chipaca: check this screenshot out: http://postimage.org/image/4r1wfnoyv/   - what you see here is my dashboard, saying i have 3.9gb in use, the control panel saying 1.3gb in use, but the COOLER thing saying thatt file sync is up to date.. then you have a folder which is clearly under the Ubuntu One directory and the properties showing that the conten of the folder is 8.9gb.. how is file sync complete if there is only 
<skyball> sync is not working
<JamesTait> Happy Thursday, everyone! *8O)
<gatox> hi
<rye> morning
<mandel> rye, morning :)
<rye> mandel, morning, we have a lot of s3 timeouts, so filesync is unstable
<mandel> rye, yikes!
<mandel> rye, atm I'm trying to set active directory to test some bug with the newest version for windows.. hopefully I'll clean some bugs
<rye> mandel, do you happen to know how to build the windows installer thing from ubuntuone client sources?
<mandel> rye, yes! and is crap
<mandel> rye, at the moment we depend on a not merged branch from ralsina to do so.. and that has beena nnoying me for a long time.. I'll ping nessita so that we fix this situation asap
<ralsina> mandel: I have not been able to do anything with that branch for a long time :-(
<ralsina> mandel: I will try to finally clean it up and propose it in two weeks
<mandel> ralsina, oh, you are here! we should get that fix asap.. is not a good thing :P
<ralsina> mandel: In any case, the windows build also requires *other* crap, such as a hack around getting bad credentials for sign ups
<mandel> ralsina, we need to fix those before we start doing crazy things with procies etc..
<ralsina> mandel: having the build script in an unmerged branch changes nothing in the build process, AFIACS
<mandel> ralsina, nevertheless atm I don't have the time (at least this week)
<mandel> ralsina, it does not, but is ugly :)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that one is on nessita's plate
<rye> ralsina, we found a bug
<ralsina> mandel: it doesn't even make sense to have the build script be part of -installer, if you ask me ;-)
<ralsina> rye: which one/
<rye> ralsina, my awesomebar entry was left in windows... bug #883926
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Breaks on system directories My Music, My Videos dirs in ~\Documents folder on Win7 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883926
<ralsina> rye: I am pretty sure I synced those
<ralsina> rye: in fact, is ~\Documents\My Music an actual folder? Or is it a library?
<mandel> ralsina, that was exactly my questions, iand it turns out is a system folder..
<ralsina> mandel: is that what we get from the special_folders function?
<ralsina> if it is, then this is really bad
<mandel> ralsina, good question, let me check
<rye> ralsina, that dir is returned by listdir function, and it is actually a hidden system directory nobody has an access too
<rye> to
<ralsina> rye: listdir in windows returns all sorts of crap :-(
<mandel> ralsina, for me it looks likea  bad bad problem with extra logic to be added to the LR or the fise system watcher on windows
<mandel> ralsina, but it would be an issue only on Windows 7, which is major crap
<ralsina> mandel: I am not sure I know what a "system folder" is in this context
<ralsina> mandel: and why we can't sync it ;-)
<rye> mandel, as I previously noted, Windows Live Sync / Mesh / whatever is ignoring all "system" file system objects, so maybe they knew something
<rye> ralsina, if you have windows 7 around you can try going to Documents\My Music using explorer or cmd
<rye> listdir will be denied on contents
<mandel> rye, yes, I can add the code to check if the folder is a system folder, if it is, it will then be ignored, it does nto sound like a crazy thing to do
<ralsina> rye: ok
<rye> and I have no idea why they have these dirs there. Probably some sort of backward-compatibility
<ralsina> the main problem here is: the user's music is there. What we would have to do is add library support
<mandel> rye, ralsina adding the extra check for system folders is a good idea.. but I wonder what happens when you do have the library with data in it..
<rye> ralsina, no, that \Documents\My Music folder is not library
<mandel> ralsina, exactly what I was thinking, but there is an issue with that, libraries can be made out of paths outside ~
<ralsina> mandel, rye: yes, it's a folder. It's one of the folders from which the Music library is composed
<mandel> I'd love to remove the limitation of being under ~
<mandel> ..
<ralsina> mandel: so to actually fix this, we need to support folders outside ~ :-/
<mandel> ralsina, to fix this we can ignore system folder, which does not seem to be a crazy idea.. to support libraries we need to be able to support paths outside ~
<mandel> ralsina, for example, I added D:\Music as a source
<ralsina> mandel: the thing is, then, we can't sync music!
<rye> mandel, windows live sync also does not support libraries
<rye> ralsina, ^
<mandel> ralsina, also, users can change the location of the special folders to me outside, like when you have a diff partition for /home but windows users are not that advance
<ralsina> rye: then where is it getting your music files, from?
<mandel> rye, dropbox can't sync long paths and we can ;)
<rye> ralsina, windows live sync prompts you to select a folder, not a library to sync. If one tries selecting a library, a message box appears telling the user to select something else
<rye> ralsina, since libraries can be dynamically modified
<ralsina> rye: ok, we are not even showing libraries, so that's the same
<ralsina> rye: so, we'll ignore system folders. Can you find out where the music is stored phisically?
<rye> ralsina, \Users\$USERNAME\Music
<ralsina> mandel: could you see what we are getting from the special_folders?
<ralsina> rye: is that offered in the setup?
<mandel> ralsina, just launched the vm and checking atm
<rye> ralsina, on clean installation of windows7 that's the default location
<mandel> ralsina, C:\Users\Mandel\Music
<rye> I suppose i can trash my vm now that I lost the access to the account... following the attempt to change password after setting something weird
<ralsina> rye: snapshots FTW :-)
<mandel> rye, ralsina http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Documents
<ralsina> rye: you can just remove the credentials and metadata and start fresh
<mandel> ralsina, rye also: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee449413(WS.10).aspx
<ralsina> DeleteOnCopy? I don't like where this is going
<mandel> ralsina, ein?
<ralsina> mandel: the implementation details of libraries are a mess
<rye> ralsina, too late for snapshots, disclosing my account password over IRC channel due to wrong window having the focus prompted for a fast action
<ralsina> mandel: which is why I suppose even MS doesn't sync them
<ralsina> rye: hahaha
<ralsina> rye: happened to all of us one time or another :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. and the problem is this: "Windows 7 has four default Libraries: Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos"
<rye> one can add moar libraries, which can even be on a removable storage!
<mandel> ralsina, so, at the moment we let the user sync the default defaul save location, which is C:\User\user\Music
<rye> i mean their target folders
<mandel> rye, exactly, that is why I was worried about the ~ limitation.. it could really f*ck us up
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but the api call we are doing now will give us by default the user's component of each. If the user is sophisticated enough to move his library off, he's out of target right now :-(
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, I have that problem with vmware atm, it moves them to the host machine documents folder (in mac os x)
<ralsina> mandel: I think that if the user has changed the library path, we will offer to sync that new path. If it's outside his home... well, it won't work.
<mandel> ralsina, so, we need to either not support libraries, or do it right, but it they have removable storage..
<ralsina> we will not support libraries
<mandel> \o/
<ralsina> but we should think harder about syncing outside ~. I have talked about it with lucio
<mandel> ralsina, then.. do libraries show in the QFileDialog?
<ralsina> mandel: no they don't because we are not using the native qfiledialog just for that :-)
<ralsina> mandel: on the next Qt we may be able to switch to native dialog which will not let the user select a library
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. so a user cannot try to have a UDF point to a library, which is good
<ralsina> mandel: well.... he can if he creates it from linux, I think
<ralsina> mandel: I wonder what happens if you try that
<mandel> ralsina, jesus.. libraries are going to be a problem.. i suppose that we would sync the default save location of the library, which vever is that one
<ralsina> mandel: that's what we do, I think
<mandel> ralsina, I can confirm that the default_folder() from the instaler returns the default save location set by the user, I just tested it
<ralsina> mandel: or rather, we sync folders. Figuring out what folder is the user's job.
<ralsina> mandel: good!
<mandel> ralsina, so the user can point to an external hd for example :(
<mandel> ralsina, that means that ~ is a problem
<ralsina> mandel: no, because the path is validated
<gatox> morning again..... back
<mandel> ralsina, true..
<mandel> so we fire gatox, right?
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> ja!
 * ralsina checks his firing schedule....
<gatox> :(
<ralsina> "You have no firings today"
<gatox> ok...... not so good morning.....
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> gatox: hi! :-)
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias :)
<gatox> ralsina, mandel jeje that is better! how are you today?
<mandel> gatox, installing active directory to check a bug.. so could be better ;)
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<gatox> mandel, well...... i have to track all the possible unicode issues.... so.....
<gatox> jejej
<ralsina> mandel: could you (when you have 15 minutes) try to see what happens if you create from Linux a UDF where the target path matches a library on windows/
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and I have 15 mins.. I'm setting up the windows server, so I have plenty of time til is done :P
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> all this setting up servers is the most boring job ever.. I dont understand sysadmins :P
<ralsina> mandel: sysadmining is not so bad
<rye> ralsina, also, bug #885247
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 885247 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "uninstall.exe not created on subsequent installations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885247
<ralsina> rye: that one's for me to fix, I guess, but I won't be able to look at it for 2 weeks
 * rye has moar bugs
<ralsina> rye: OTOH, that bug should hit a really small % of users
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, do you recall how many users complained they can't uninstall U1 on windows?
<ralsina> I recall at least two made it to bugs
 * mandel walks dog
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<duanedesign> rye: hello. i would say I have seen at least 5-6 tickets
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> hola gatox!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> rye, all: I broke syncdaemon u1sdtool script a little, I'm fixing it right now
<nessita> a minor detail (is_running() now returns a deferred)
<nessita> joshuahoover: ^
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok
<nessita> joshuahoover: that's only nightlies, FYI
<gatox> nessita, hi
<joshuahoover> nessita: yep, i figured you weren't quick enough to get it into an sru ;)
<nessita> joshuahoover: lol
<nessita> joshuahoover: 24000~ lines patch -> will never be a SRU
<joshuahoover> nessita: ha!
<dobey> nessita: bug #858808
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 858808 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Filesync fails with org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod error (affects: 10) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858808
<aquarius> cjohnston, ping
<aquarius> cjohnston, facundobatista would like to ask a couple of questions about u1 on your machine because you might not be experiencing server problems after all :)
<facundobatista> cjohnston, are you sleeping your laptop?
<cjohnston> facundobatista: no.. its a desktop that doesnt sleep
<facundobatista> cjohnston, I'd need the client logs to start investigating, would that be possible? (thanks)
<cjohnston> facundobatista: since its desktop it would have to be when i get home
<facundobatista> cjohnston, ok, thanks!
<cjohnston> facundobatista: mind emailing me what you need?
<gatox> mandel, ralsina alecu i need to prepare myself for an exam today in a few hours, if it is ok, i would like to go offline now, and finish some of the branches i'm working on at night...
<gatox> cri cri cri....
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, alecu ok..... going offline..... be back laterrrrr...... if anyone needs something send me an email or a twit :P
 * mandel hates his laptop..
<facundobatista> nessita, ralsina, mandel: do you know if "rescan from scratch" is used for something specific in windows?
<mandel> facundobatista, no, why?
<facundobatista> mandel, nothing, PICNIC, thanks
<mandel> vale :)
 * alecu runs to the bank
<gatox_> alecu, mandel let me know if you have any branches for review.... i'm back for a while, and the i'll be working at night....
<gatox_> i have my exam at 3pm
<mandel> gatox, uh, be careful, don't work too much, what is the exam about?
<gatox> mandel, not too much..... just working the hours that i couldn't work right now for the exam
<gatox> mandel, about legislation....... nothinggggggg to do with computers..... boring as hell
<mandel> gatox, WTF?!?! what do you have to take that?
<gatox> mandel, there is a lot of classes in this university that i ask myself the same question!!!!!! jejeje
<gatox> mandel, and my english is not the best at this moment :P
<mandel> gatox, no worries :)
<mandel> gatox, if you want to feel better I have been setting a windows network in my workplace with active directory and getting all the stupid vms working together in the same domain to test all the crazy enterprise settings..
<gatox> mandel, ok...... have to leave to take the exam....... see you later...... or in your case tomorrow :P
<mandel> stupid enterprises ;)
<mandel> gatox, suerte!
<gatox> gracias
<alecu> mandel, ping?
<facundobatista> nessita, ping
<nessita> facundobatista: pong
<facundobatista> nessita, can you please do me a favor? can you help cjohnston with his syncdaemon? it seems that it's not wanting to quit, or something is restarting it... strange
<nessita> facundobatista: nightlies are broken at the moment for start/stop
<nessita> facundobatista: starting syncdaemon by hand works just fine
<nessita> cjohnston: hi there! are you using our latest packages, from our nightlies PPA?
<nessita> facundobatista: (I pasted a warning this morning ;-))
<cjohnston> no.. afaik im just using what ships with 11.10
<nessita> facundobatista: have a traceback for me?
<nessita> facundobatista: or even better, logs? :-)
<diverse_izzue> what's the nature of the problem with file sync? any estimate when it will work again?
<facundobatista> nessita, ah, sorry, pinged you because cjohnston is also in Orlando
<nessita> facundobatista: ah!
<nessita> facundobatista: useful information... :-)
<nessita> cjohnston: where are you?
<nessita> cjohnston: I'm in Bonaire 7
<facundobatista> cjohnston, btw, because of your problems to reconnect some moments ago, we had a major connectivity issue in the dc
<cjohnston> bonaire2
<cjohnston> facundobatista: i just sent you an email
<nessita> cjohnston: can you come to bonaire 7? I can't unplug my laptop right now
<cjohnston> in a few sure
<nessita> cjohnston: I'm the only girl in the room
<cjohnston> ok
<nessita> (so you won't miss me)
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> facundobatista: cjohnston's syncdaemon is starting/stopping just fine, but it will not sync a given directory inside the Ubuntu One folder. There is no entry at all of that folder in the log
<nessita> facundobatista: the folder exists on the web, and it has 4 videso in it
<nessita> videos*
<nessita> facundobatista: the folder was created locally, and nautilus marks it as synced (with the green tick), but is empty, and SD is IDLE
<nessita> facundobatista: any idea where to keep debugging? a rescan-from-scratch to root?
<nessita> facundobatista: I d like to debug this before rescanning the folder....
<nessita> (FYI, the given folder was synced "a day ago", as per reported by the web ui, so the initial sync should pickup the new generation... at least I would expect it to)
<cjohnston> nessita, I'm here too :-P
<facundobatista> nessita, what says the server rescan generation numbers?
<nessita> facundobatista: not sure what you ask.... in the log, you mean?
<facundobatista> nessita, yeap, in server rescan, where it gets the generation of each volume from the server and compares with local one
<nessita> looking...
<nessita> facundobatista: generation for root is 35663
<facundobatista> nessita, where?
<nessita> facundobatista: hum?
<nessita> where what?
<facundobatista> nessita, 1'
<nessita> facundobatista: so, I see in older logs that SD attempted to do download al 4 files and they 4 failed with INTERNAL_ERROR (yesterday afternoon)
<nessita> facundobatista: somehow the metadata is not reflecting the fact that the files were not downloaded?
<facundobatista> nessita, probably, yes, nice catch
<nessita> facundobatista: shall I report and attach logs?
<facundobatista> *please*
<nessita> facundobatista: bug #885877
<Guest29594> nessita: Error: Bug #885877 not found.
<nessita> facundobatista: is a private bug
<nessita> facundobatista: so, now, shall I trigger a rescan_from_scratch on root?
<facundobatista> nessita, I was saying before, to search something like:
<facundobatista> 2011-11-03 18:00:43,197 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - DEBUG - _volumes_rescan (<Root node_id '73306350-e162-409b-8025-01fca426f1ec', generation 149327L>): current_gen=149327 new_gen=149327 free_bytes=83364571184
<facundobatista> nessita, there you see the generation told from the server, and the local one
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, please
<nessita> facundobatista: ack (all logs attached to the bug report)
<cjohnston> facundobatista: nessita ty for your help!
<nessita> anytime! ;_)
<nessita> :-)
<cjohnston> and nessita, stop breaking packages :-P
<nessita> cjohnston: is nightlies! they are meant to be broken!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> is there something between nightlies and what is live in 11.10 repos that would be good for me to be using?
<nessita> cjohnston: not at the moment, sorry. But we're planning to have that.
<cjohnston> ok
<facundobatista> nessita, do you have the file name with which you detected the problem? can you indicate that in the bug, and what you told me here? thanks!
<nessita> facundobatista: ack
<facundobatista> nessita, gracias
<nessita> facundobatista: all done. I'm off now!
<nessita> bye crowd
<edvm> bye nessita o/
<facundobatista> nessita, chaus
#ubuntuone 2011-11-04
<mandel> monring all!
 * JamesTait yawns, stretches and blinks. "Good morning." :)
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, hello, how did the exam go?
<gatox> mandel, well!! it wass reallyyyyyyyyyyy easy!
<gatox> mandel, how is your morning going?
<gatox> mandel, i have to go to the bank again today!! i have burocracy!!
<gatox> mandel, juaz..... go to google.com and type "Do a barrel roll" and wait
<cjohnston> facundobatista: are you around yet today?
<facundobatista> cjohnston, yeap
<cjohnston> facundobatista: I also have a similar issue on the desktop as what we figured out yesterday, except reverse.. I still have more stuff to upload, but it says files are up to date
<cjohnston> and when I ran u1sdtool -q I got: (u1sdtool:12503): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<facundobatista> wow
<facundobatista> theme engine?
<cjohnston> thats what it said
<duanedesign> cjohnston: your ubuntuone is saying files are up to date when it is not?
<cjohnston> correct...
<duanedesign> ok
<cjohnston> duanedesign: yesterday I sat down with someone at UDS and we figured out the problem on my laptop
<duanedesign> likely the ValueError I/O bug
<cjohnston> I have the same problem on my desktop, except my laptop was all the files aren't downloaded, my desktop is all the files arent uploaded
<duanedesign> cjohnston: if you run the command:   cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  | grep ValueError
<duanedesign> i  think it might return someting
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> duanedesign: do you have access to the private bugs
<duanedesign> i do
<cjohnston> (the command returned nothing fwiw)
<cjohnston> 885877
<duanedesign> cjohnston: maybe it is in an oolder log:   cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.*  | grep ValueError
 * duanedesign looking
<cjohnston> nothing
<duanedesign> ok
<cjohnston> i just want to make sure its the same thing before i go running the rescan command
<cjohnston> duanedesign: i have to get ready.. time to leave to head back down to uds
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i see.
 * duanedesign reading the bug now
<cjohnston> ok
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i will see you in a little while 0/
<cjohnston> yup
<gatox> mandel, going to the bank...... brb
<mandel> gatox, okis
 * mandel walking dog
<czajkowski> mandel: *waves*
<cjohnston> facundobatista: is Natalia around in Orlando today?
<gatox> i'm back...... and i hate banks!!! 2 hours waiting!!!!!
<facundobatista> cjohnston, I think so
<mandel> cjohnston, yes she is
<cjohnston> mandel: if you see her, could you poke her to get on IRC please?
<mandel> cjohnston, certainly
#ubuntuone 2011-11-05
<okee> I am trying to install Ubuntu and need help.  I am half way through the installation and getting an error message, adivising that the bootloader install failed, and I am being given some options: 1) continue without a bootloader, 2) cancel the installation, 3) chose a different device to install the bootloader on.  What do I do?
<okee> Well I changed the install to \dev\sda3, and only windows comes up at boot time.  What did I do wrong?  Does this mean I need to reinstall ubuntu?
<duanedesign> 'lo all
#ubuntuone 2011-11-06
<skyball> Sync is still not working for me!
<skyball> i think i will be asking for a refund.
<cjohnston> dikdust: ping
<cjohnston> sorry dikdust...
<cjohnston> duanedesign: ping
<skyball> how long till we have a working sync?
<cjohnston> my system is syncing
<cjohnston> what is the script that will compare the file list locally vs on the cloud
<cjohnston> rye: ping
<duanedesign> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> duanedesign, hey! 2 questions for you
<cjohnston> do you know where I can find the script that will compare my computer and the cloud and tell me the differences
<duanedesign> ohh yrah
<duanedesign> yeah*
<cjohnston> and for some reason when I run --list-folders I think it is, I get the volume id of one of the folders, but not both
<cjohnston> i need to resxan the one that it isn't telling me
<duanedesign> wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py
<duanedesign> python u1filestatus.py
<cjohnston> ok
<duanedesign> http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/
<duanedesign> is the link to all of them^
<cjohnston> all the scripts? cool. ty
<duanedesign> skyball: hello
<cjohnston> any idea about the volume id thing
<duanedesign> cjohnston: yeah roman has made various scripts  that are handy for sifferent things
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks dude..
<cjohnston> was good seeing you again
<duanedesign> cjohnston: you need the volume i dfor the Ubuntu One folder?
<duanedesign> id*
<duanedesign> to do a server rescan
<duanedesign> of wait.. :P
<duanedesign> sorry i see your question now
<cjohnston> yes, you do
<cjohnston> sorry.. a folder rescan locally
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --rescan-from-scratch=''
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> I haven't been able to get the id tho
<duanedesign> the Ubuntu One folder is just ''
<duanedesign> no space
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> thats easy
<cjohnston> ty
 * cjohnston is off to bed
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> cjohnston: holla if you need anything
<cjohnston> thanks dude
<freepenguin> hello
<freepenguin> with Ubuntu 11.10 if i put my files into "Ubuntu one" folders after a while they're uploaded to the server.. if I delete one file locally it is removed from the cloud server to
<freepenguin> how can I remove my files locally without delete these files on the server?
<freepenguin> (I would use the ubuntu one local folder only to upload file to the server instead of using web client)
<freepenguin> ?
<freepenguin> someone?
<cjohnston> freepenguin: its the weekend.. you may have to wait until Monday to get some help
<freepenguin> cjohnston, I understand, anyway could you answer me?
<cjohnston> i dont know the answer
<cjohnston> im new to using ubuntu 1
<cjohnston> sorry
<freepenguin> ok thank you anyway ;)
<karni> freepenguin: I can anwer your question
<karni> freepenguin: However, I don't understand how would you "use the ubuntu one local folder only to upload"
<karni> freepenguin: U1 keeps your files in sync on your machines. The whole point is that your files follow you.
<karni> freepenguin: If you wish to useU1 as a store, rather than a sync engine, you can upload files using https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<karni> freepenguin: Also, if you choose to sync a folder outside of ~/Ubuntu One, so it becomes a "synced folder" or "cloud folder"
<karni> freepenguin: You can then, first, unsubscribe from that folder using Ubuntu One Control Panel on the machine from which you've synced the whole folder
<karni> freepenguin: Then you can remove it. It will still be available in the cloud, under that http address ↑
<freepenguin> karni, oh ok thank you I will do that
<karni> freepenguin: Mind you, when uploading files to that folder next time, you'll have to use the web interface
<karni> freepenguin: Also, make sure the folder is fully synchronized before you remove it from your machine. (right click -> Ubuntu One -> Synchronize with ubuntu one. Then wait. When done, unsubscribe using U1CP, (verify it's on one.ubuntu.com), then you can remove it.
<karni> freepenguin: It's a little convoluted, as U1 is not a regular cloud storage, it's a cloud storage solution with sync engine. Notably, the cloud storage works also as a backup of the files you have on the computer.
<karni> freepenguin: Enjoy. If you have any questions, drop by during the week and ask here.
<freepenguin> karni, Ok thanks.. and if I sync a folder that has 10 files for example, I un-sync it, and after some time I re-sync that folder with 10+1 files the folder will be re-uploaded completely and the server folder overwrite?
<karni> freepenguin: If you choose to synchronice a folder with Ubuntu One, it's content will get synced to the cloud. If you unsubscribe from it, the files will stay in the cloud. If you select to synchronize the same folder in the future, only the 11th file will be uploaded + any file from those 10 that has been modified.
<freepenguin> karni, oh ok I understand, thank you so much
<karni> freepenguin: If you, somehow (from another PC, for instance) change one of those 10 files, and change the same file on your primary computer, and then choose to synchronize the same folder again, local file will be different from the server file, and you will get a conflict. Say, foo.txt and foo.txt.u1-conflict -- then you can choose which version would you prefer. But that's quite a rare case.
<karni> freepenguin: You're welcome.
<freepenguin> ;)
<cjohnston> duanedesign: should i get an output after running rescan-from-scratch?
<cjohnston> duanedesign: also, i ran the u1filestatus.py and it shows 1 error, missing a lock file..
<cjohnston> which isnt important
<cjohnston> but it still shows a .7gb difference from the desktop to u1
<cjohnston> (online)
<facorreia> hi
<facorreia> some one ?
<karni> facorreia: Please stop by during the week, there will be more people to help.
<facorreia> humm ok
<facorreia> is just one little question
<facorreia> but i come back latter
<karni> facorreia: It's better to ask, then ask if you can ask / if there's someone to answer your question :)
<karni> *than
<facorreia> i'm start using u1
<facorreia> but when i try sync my music, it only sync some somes
<facorreia> *some files
<facorreia> and not all
<karni> facorreia: If you open Ubuntu One control panel, it will tell you if file sync is in progress
<karni> facorreia: It can take some time if you have much music.
<facorreia> well thats the problem
<facorreia> it tell me all sync is ok and completed
<facorreia> but some files have 0 bytes
<facorreia> i restart the control panel and deamon but it dont upload anything else
<karni> facorreia: Aha! In that case, please stop by tomorrow and ask duanedesign or rye.
<facorreia> :) ok
<karni> facorreia: The answer is not simple, but I'm sure they'll be able to help somehow :)
<facorreia> just more think
<facorreia> when i clean all my cloud folders
<facorreia> it continue tell me i have 45mb ocupated
<facorreia> same info in website, desktop client and mobile
<karni> facorreia: how do you clean your cloud folders?
<karni> facorreia: if you have unsubscribed from them, the files are still in ubuntu one
<facorreia> i delete the files on my desktop
<karni> facorreia: You can verify on https://one.ubuntu.com
<karni> https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<facorreia> yes, on one.ubuntu it tells me "No Files Found" but 45mb ocupated
<karni> facorreia: If sync is not working as expected on your machine (probably related to your previous problem), the changes could have not get synced to the cloud yet.
<facorreia> humm another question for tomorrow :D
<karni> facorreia: Right, please as one of our great support guys :)
<facorreia> ok, tomorrow i pass here
<facorreia> thx for help
<karni> np
#ubuntuone 2012-10-29
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> karni, hi
<karni> hi gatox
<gatox> karni, do you have time for a review? :D it's a qt related branch, i don't know if you feel confident with that, but you can ask me anything anyway
<karni> gatox: Sure, I can try having a look at it in a moment :) Throw the MP at me.
<gatox> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397 thanks!
<karni> gatox: maximum size, <height>16777215</height> - where did that value come from :)?
<gatox> karni, that is just the default size in qt for maximum.... i enable the other property so it set that to that value that it means: as big as its needed
<gatox> the designer set that i mean
<karni> oh ok
<gatox> karni, you will see it in some files
<karni> gatox: what is the <bool>true</bool> within <property name="frame"> ?
<karni> Man this XML is pretty verbose.
<gatox> karni, yap..... that's what happend when you use the designer
<karni> gatox: thix XML comes from the designer? Has it been modified manually as well?
 * gatox preffers to write the ui in code....
<karni> Or can I just skip it and assume designer did write.
<gatox> karni, is 100% designer
<karni> gatox: I don't mind both, but when in XML - I write it by hand as well :)
<karni> gatox: k
<karni> haha, omg ;) <string>&lt;html&gt;&lt;head/&gt;&lt;body&gt;&lt;p&gt;Search Results&lt;/p&gt;&lt;/body&gt;&lt;/html&gt;</string>
<karni> 272	+PUBLISH_FILE = _('Publish file')
<karni> 273	+PUBLISH_THESE_FILES = _('Publish these files:')
<karni> gatox: I don't see why first line would not include ':' but the other would :) Just a super tiny detail.
 * karni reads on
<karni> gatox: What's the -1 here? item.setSizeHint(FILE_NAME_COL, QtCore.QSize(-1, 35))
<gatox> karni, because they are used for different things...... PUBLISH_FILE is just the text for a button, and PUBLISH_THESE_FILES is a label at the start of a list of files that can be shared
<karni> gatox: ah, cool
<karni> gatox: The hardcoded '2' worries me, could we have a constant making it clear what it means? 386+        self.ui.stacked_widget.setCurrentIndex(2)
<gatox> karni, yes.... we can set some constants for the differents layout in the stackedlayout.... could you add that as a comment?
<karni> yep
<karni> gatox: And, what's the -1 in item.setSizeHint(FILE_NAME_COL, QtCore.QSize(-1, 35)) ?
<gatox> karni, that is to specified that we want the size to be a minimum width and a height of 35
<karni> cool
<karni> gatox: +1 with a comment
<gatox> karni, awesome.... thx! i'll fix that right now
<gatox> karni, about the v
<gatox> increment = 2 if current == 0 else 1
<gatox> karni, if you execute the control panel..... in the popup that appear in the share tabs you will see now the follow items: "Search for: foobar"..... "Publish these files:".... and the list of files
<gatox> that increment what it do is to avoid the focus to be placed on the second element (Publish these files:) because that is just there to give a tip to the user, not to allow that item to be selected
<gatox> karni, here is a live example: http://youtu.be/x7b3Z2r7SRQ
<gatox> at 0:05
<karni> gatox: aha, so upon clicking a file on that list, it gets published
<karni> gatox: and 'current' is?
<gatox> karni, 1) yes....... 2) current is the current index of the item who has the focus before processing the key event
<karni> gatox: Also, I've seen the clip already - very nice! :)
<gatox> karni, thx..... and the version in the branch is nicer
<gatox> karni, that was the first try
<karni> gatox: In that case, I would go for something more meaningful like: headerLines = 2 if focusedIndex == 0 else 1. It conveys more meaning through the code. But I'll leave it up to you.
<gatox> karni, +1 to focused_index..... not sure about headerLines... because that actually sets the next_index for any item in the list, not just related to the header
<gatox> i can call it next_index
<gatox> and give 2 and 1 a proper constant name
<gatox> so is going to be more readable
<gatox> what do you think?
<karni> gatox: aah, you're right. (about any next item)
<gatox> karni, ok.... i'll do those changes
<karni> gatox: list_offset maybe :)?
<karni> Does that make sense?
<karni> or it means something else?
<karni> It may, I may not be understanding this part exactly :)
<gatox> karni, ahhhhh yes..... list_offset is better, because we are not setting the next_item, we are incrementing it
<karni> gatox: perfect :)
<karni> gatox: I understand it can be difficult to give names to 2 and 1, but it would be good. In any case, renaming "increment" and "current" is a good step forward already :) Thanks.
<gatox> karni, yes, i'll try to use my creativity there jeje
<karni> :)
<gatox> karni, the branch has been updated with the constants...... just to let you know
 * karni has a look :)
<gatox> karni, probably launchpad is not updated yet tough
<karni> gatox: /me looks at the commit diff :)
<gatox> :P
<gatox> briancurtin, just in time when i needed a second review! \o/
<gatox> briancurtin, jejeje hi!
<briancurtin> hi gatox, what's the review? i'll take a look
<gatox> briancurtin, jeje sorry to bother you so early :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<karni> gatox: The code reads much, much better now :) FWIW, I'd personally /s/AVOID_SECOND_ITEM/{DOUBLE|TWO}_ITEM_OFFSET && /s/NORMAL_INCREMENT/{SINGLE|ONE}_ITEM_OFFSET, but I don't want to be PITA, so +1 from me :)
<briancurtin> gatox: i'll start looking at it
<karni> gatox: FYI, Have you seen that Ubuntu One Auto Pilot commet on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/search-shared-files/+merge/131019
<gatox> karni, if you think is best i don't have any problem to change it...... i choose that..... because now if you read the code is something like: "avoid second item if focus index is equal to 0 else normal increment"
<mmcc> Morning, folks
<karni> gatox: I just don't think 'avoid' fit's there well linguistically (is there such a word :D?) but hey, I'm not the native speaker here :)
<karni> morning briancurtin, mmcc!
<karni> gatox: I like this tab with new features. Very neat.
<gatox> karni, me neither :P
<gatox> karni, me neither about not being a native speaker :P
<karni> Yeah, I got that ;D
<gatox> karni, yes..... i just saw the auto pilot comment..... annnndddddddd..... i think launchpad or tarmac or something hates me..... if you take a look at the file..... it says ALL TEST PASS!..... but it fails anyway.......
<karni> uh :S
<mmcc> gatox, did you already notice those two pep8 errors buried at the end?
<mmcc> we should probably have the test scripts print a header for the style checkers…
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhh totally miss that..... i thought that part was just part of the clean message
<gatox> s
<mmcc> yep, it's really buried
<gatox> mmcc, thx about that
<dobey> hey all
<karni> hi dobey
<mmcc> gaotx, you're welcome! :)
<mmcc> morning dobey
<dobey> gatox: there are pep8 errors
<gatox> dobey, yes, mmcc already mention it
<dobey> ah
<gatox> dobey, mmcc, mmmm also.... the pep8 version of the script we are using seems to be old..... because that is not mandatory anymore
<dobey> gatox: it's whatever is in quantal
<dobey> man this cold needs to gtfo already
<gatox> dobey, hehe here i'm trying to survive with the air conditioner..... too hottttt
<mmcc> still sick? bummer. get well soon dobey.
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh that kind of cold
<gatox> jeje
<dobey> i'll see your air conditioner problem, and raise you a hurricane.
<mmcc> oh yeah, are you in the path? or too far south?
<gatox> dobey, oops.. :S
<dobey> mmcc: well i don't think we'll get a direct hit this time, but plenty of wind/rain from the outskirts of the giganticane
<mmcc> that's good - good luck…
<mmcc> I checked Pittsburgh forecasts just for old times' sake - sounds like they're in for a ton of rain even that far out.
<dobey> yeah. that nor'easter moving in up that way doesn't help either
<rockstar> me
<briancurtin> me
<karni> um.. DST shit
<karni> I thought it was in 1 hour hehe
<karni> me
<mmcc> me
<rockstar> Oh, I didn't even notice we had DST rollback… I love technology.
<dobey> me
<karni> It's 4PM here :)
<dobey> oh right. no wonder i feel even worse today
<gatox> me
<rockstar> I think that's it, right?
<rockstar> Everyone else is unavailable?
<karni> I think so, let's go ahead.
<rockstar> TODO: continue work on the v2 api iOS work
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: setting up VMs and testing, also setup Q on my laptop
<briancurtin> TODO: reviews, test XP and 7 with the new installer
<briancurtin> NEXT: karni
<karni> DONE: Reviews, e-mail catch-up, consulting sync with Derek (community)
<karni> TODO: Was away on Friday. Continue previous work, shuffle + repeat
<karni> BLOCKED: No.
<karni> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, testing pyobjc — TODO: same — BLOCK: no — NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews
<dobey> TODO: preparing next stable branches
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose and fixed a couple of branches for the new design and functionalities in the Share tab in control panel. Couple of reviews. Start working in the failing test in tarmac
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Figure it out why it is failing in tarmac.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> comments?
<gatox> eom?
<karni> eom
<dobey> gatox: you mean s/tarmac/nightlies/ in your standup?
<gatox> yap..... that
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> ugh, this hurricane sucks
<dobey> so cold.
<karni> " are backuped photos and files stored on a remote server.?? " umm.. :}
<dobey> i should get some lunch. bbiab
<gatox> dobey, is there any way to debug this as is running in nightlies?
<gatox> dobey, ah sorry.... lunch....... let me know when you are back
<mmcc> changing locations, back in a little bit…
<briancurtin> gatox: two comments on that new-share-design branch. running IRL/tests right now
<gatox> briancurtin, ack
<gatox> briancurtin, will modified that
<gatox> briancurtin, done
<dobey> gatox: you can build the nightlies sources locally i guess
<dobey> gatox: in a chroot with pbuilder or sbuild, i mean
<dobey> gatox: or you can use bzr dailydeb and pbuilder or sbuild to build the recipe locally
<gatox> dobey, ok.... i'll try that..... because this is not going anywhere like this..... thx dobey !!
<dobey> sure
<dobey> anyone know anything about userContent.css in firefox?
<mmcc> nope, sorry…
<dobey> it would probably be faster for me to get a patch deployed to launchpad, than it would be to figure out how to use it
<mmcc> what are you trying to fix?
<dobey> the font size for launchpad.net/+apidoc
<mmcc> ah.
<mmcc> speaking of the LP api, what's a good project to look at for examples of how to use the api? (for instance, how to get a list of active bugs for a given project)
<mmcc> I've been meaning to make the bzr zsh completion function actually useful
<mmcc> you know, in that copious free time
<dobey> well, there's bzr of course; and lp:lptools
<dobey> and tarmac
<dobey> lptools may or may not be great. it's sort of a jumble of stuff right now and not particularly well organized
<gatox> mmcc, there is a python lib to interact with launchpad.... but i don't know how much it supports
<mmcc> is that lptools or a different thing?
<dobey> launchpadlib
<dobey> gatox: it supports everything in the 1.0 at least i'm sure; or at least, most everything
<mmcc> ah, ok
<dobey> i'm actually writing a script right now; which is why the +apidoc page is annoying me
<gatox> dobey, cool........ mmcc someone even made a Unity Lens to interact with launchpad from the dash.....
<briancurtin> gatox: quick review to fix a failing share-related test: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-file_path-construction/+merge/131966
<gatox> briancurtin, on it!
<mmcc> thanks guys. So I'm guessing most people using bzr use bash, judging by the bash-completion builtin command :)
<ask4ubuntu> how can i completely remove my ubuntu one account from the server?
<chaselivingston> ask4ubuntu: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<dobey> it's really annoying that the element inspector thing in firefox doesn't have a "save these changes to usercontent.css" button
<gatox> briancurtin, +1
<briancurtin> gatox: thanks, i noticed it when testing your branch. looks like your tests pass, testing IRL now
<gatox> briancurtin, i don't know if i already told you this, this branch has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<gatox> briancurtin, awesome, thx
<briancurtin> ah yeah i saw you updated
<gatox> briancurtin, ahhh cool
 * mmcc goes to lunch…
<briancurtin> anyone have a way to get past this without actually fixing it right now? https://pastebin.canonical.com/77395/ i can't test any of these branches and would rather not hold that up
<dobey> briancurtin: not sure, but i'd start by avoiding syncing of all extra shares/folders to that machine as a start; quitting syncdaemon, destroying metadata, and trying again
<gatox> briancurtin, if you have some free slot for reviews, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973
<briancurtin> gatox: i'll add it to my list after i finish new-share-design and a few other things
<gatox> briancurtin, yes, no rush..... thx
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow people
<dobey> yay script
<mmcc> gatox, so this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973 -- does it remove displaying incoming shares altogether? How does the user see incoming share requests now? (aside from in their email)
<mmcc> I am especially curious because I'm working on the equivalent version for the mac menu
<mmcc> Oh I guess I missed him…
<briancurtin> yeah gatox signed off about 30 min ago
<mmcc> d'oh
<mmcc> I'll just add a comment to the mp then
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> in general, i think having a bunch of menu items that all open the same thing, but to a different tab, is probably a bad idea anyway
<mmcc> hm
<mmcc> well, the thing that went away was a list of shares where each menu item sent you to the web page to accept that share…
<mmcc> (went away in that branch)
<karni> mmcc: Does the u1cp know about non-yet-accepted shares? It doesn't, does it?
<mmcc> karni: at least in the menu code, it *can* know about them, but only if the syncdaemon has them in its current shares list… the menu doesn't refresh the SD's shares list from the server
<mmcc> the folders tab is another story
<dobey> and winds are picking up here; so i should probably head off
<dobey> later all
<karni> take care dobey ..
<karni> chaselivingston: I'm listening to the interview with you from supportops (or something) :)
<mmcc> karni - the CP does show the not-yet-accepted shares in the folders tab, and it calls refresh_volumes before that, which *does* appear to refresh the list of shares (along with other stuff) from the server
<karni> mmcc: Oh. Can you accept the share from within u1cp? I thought it was e-mail only.
<karni> This is strange, I'm almost sure they don't show up in the u1cp before you click the accept link in the e-mail :)
<karni> Things changed around that lately?
<mmcc> karni - it sure looks like you should be able to, but I haven't tried it, and I got the same impression as you
<mmcc> er, I mean I thought they were email only also, but the code looks like it thinks it gets a full list
<mmcc> let me try something…
<karni> mmcc: Share with me ;)
<briancurtin> great, now SD doesnt even start via u1cp.
<mmcc> briancurtin from source? let me know if I can help
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think it has to do with my metadata problem or something. ready to just delete everything again and start over
<briancurtin> could also be the 110 failing tests
<mmcc> briancurtin yow.
<briancurtin> i think i need to make jenkins louder when it fails
<briancurtin> i think its really just three failures, as the same thing happens over 100 times
<mmcc> might be running out of battery here in a minute… looks like I'll be back later tonight.
<mmcc> Wish I'd known the un-accepted shares list was always empty before I wrote all those tests for that stuff
<mmccphone> Laptop just died, stuck away from plug for another 20 min. Will come back tonight
<Kruko> hi, ubuntu one crashes when i try to install it on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Kruko> right after i enter in my password
#ubuntuone 2012-10-30
<karni> Good morning team!
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Morning gatox
<gatox> karni, o/
<gatox> karni, if you have a moment please :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973
<gatox> karni, also, if you have any branches pending for reviews..... feel free to through it to me
<karni> gatox: I have one coming very soon, not just yet. But thanks :) Yeah, I'll have a look.
<karni> gatox: Does that mean we're moving out from the notifications tray menu?
<gatox> karni, nono..... this is a functionality that is intended for windows and mac..... but if you want to test it, you can use it on linux too with the --with-icon arg
<karni> I see.
<karni> gatox: +1'ed
<gatox> karni, the notification tray menu is from u1 client..... and this is integrated with control panel..... which is always running on windows and mca..... not the case for linux
<karni> gatox: I trust the tests pass on your machine, I still haven't gone through the developer set up for the desktop.
<gatox> karni, thx
<karni> gatox: I see. np!
<gatox> karni, great
<dobey> whee conf wifi
<aquarius> :)
<gatox> karni, another review (really small one) for when you have a moment (no rush): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-new-options/+merge/132106
<aquarius> actually trying a different irc client
<karni> gatox: sure
<gatox> karni, thx!
<karni> aquarius: Be right there with you.
<karni> gatox: /s/Ubuntu One Website/Ubuntu One website or even 'web site' ? You'd have to ask a native speaker.
<gatox> karni, that is in that way in the design document
<karni> gatox: Looks like a capitalization convention you're using there consistently. "Open the Ubuntu One Folder" (Folder), "Share a File" (File).
<karni> gatox: roger that!
<gatox> karni, i just copy the string from design
<karni> gatox: k :)
<karni> gatox: "webbrowser.open(self._syncdaemon_service.get_rootdir())" -- this contains full "rootdir" url?
<karni> gatox: such as http://one.ubuntu.com/files/~/Ubuntu One ? (or similar)
<gatox> karni, that contains the absolute path to the user ubuntu one folder in the disk
<karni> aha
<gatox> as: /home/gatox/Ubuntu One
<karni> gatox: So it'd spawn the default file browser, although it says "webbrowser" ?
<gatox> karni, yap
<karni> neat
<gatox> karni, that implementation actually works on windows and linux....... for mac you need to add file:// at the start.... but THIS sync menu is only for linux.... so....
<karni> gatox: This one's for linux, yep?
<karni> gatox: +1'ed
<dobey> ugh
<gatox> karni, awesome, thx
<karni> np
<gatox> brb..... need to buy some vegetables in the fair downstairs
<gatox> s/in/at
<gatox> back
<mmcc> hi folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<gatox> mmcc, when you have a time, can you re-review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973
<mmcc> gatox, yep, it's on my list.
<gatox> mmcc, great, thanks!
<karni> hi mmcc
<mmcc> hi, karni
<karni> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<rockstar> me
<karni> dobey: me?
<karni> mmcc: ↑
 * karni is not sure who's around and who's not, sorry! :)
<karni> DONE: shuffle, repeat TODO: pause when headset unplugged, pause/resume on incoming call NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Couple of branches to improve the Control Panel Share tab. Add Share tab and Ubuntu One folder access from the U1 sync menu indicator and the windows/mac implementation, both in control panel and ubuntu one client.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing control panel bugs, and figure it out how to fix the failing test on nightlies.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: reviews for share branch, ubuntuone-client test debugging since 110 tests are failing
<briancurtin> TODO: fix ubuntuone-client tests so i can continue with the release and get an installer to QA
<briancurtin> NEXT: rockstar
<rockstar> DONE: convert hand crafted view into xib
<rockstar> TODO: continue work on the v2 api
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: ?
<karni> UDS has kicked off, dunno who might be there as well.
<gatox> briancurtin, when you have a moment.... this branch has been updated with the latests changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<gatox> eom?
<karni> eom
<briancurtin> gatox: yeah i saw that update yesterday. i ran the tests and everything is fine, but im having trouble running on windows (unrelated to your branch - SD doesnt want to run)
<dobey> oh snap
<briancurtin> gatox: once i get ubuntuone-client tests cleaned up and running, i'll try it again. working on it now
<gatox> briancurtin, thx
<mmcc> whoops. completely forgot standup, was making coffee…
<dobey> DONE: script to tweak series/branch statuses
<dobey> TODO: create next stable branches
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<mmcc> DONE: tests/polish on mac menu — TODO: continue, reviews — BLOCK: no
<karni> np, thanks guys
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mmcc> briancurtin - are you still having hangs because syncdaemon won't load? I'm testing gatox' branch on windows now and syncdaemon is complaining that one of the tritcask files is owned by another process (even though all the other u1 processes are dead) - is that familiar?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm not seeing that particular issue right now, but i think this whole thing is related. i was seeing that for a while, then i was seeing a KeyError inside tritcask during local rescan, and now nothing obvious shows up in the logs but SD starts disconnected when i start U1CP
<briancurtin> also u1client tests still fail big time on windows, so im trying to figure that out first
<mmcc> it starts disconnected when you start CP with credentials or without credentials?
<briancurtin> with
<mmcc> ok, so probably not related to my cloud-folders fix
<mmcc> oh crap, that still needs to be merged
<briancurtin> mmcc: we never got back to fixing that up. it just seemed to hang forever for me IIRC
<mmcc> right… ok I'll re-review that one myself now. assuming I can get things to start again :\
<mmcc> ok, trying again with nuking all u1 processes got me a working CP
<mmcc> (sans my cloud-folders fix)
<diogobaeder> Guys, I found a problem. None of the songs from this album are loading for preview: http://goo.gl/0qytW
<mmcc> diogobaeder that does sound like a problem (I see it too) - did you mean to send to u1-internal?
<diogobaeder> mmcc, I was not sure what would be the best channel for it, so I sent it here. Will send further problems to #u1-internal next time :-)
<mmcc> diogobaeder - this channel's pretty quiet wrt server-side stuff, even though I think most people are in both
<diogobaeder> mmcc, ack
<diogobaeder> I'll resend the message there
<mmcc> briancurtin, gatox_lunch - on windows with current u1-client trunk and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973 , the systray menu 'share a file' menu item will open the shares tab, but the shares tab doesn't load… hung on the overlay, no useful log messages or tracebacks in either CP or SD
<mmcc> gatox - share-indicator should have the code to use the new search_files stuff in u1-client, right
<mmcc> ?
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, no, this part doesn't depend on that
<mmcc> gatox_lunch - ok, so the share-indicator branch doesn't contain the changes from search-shared-files, I see…
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, aaja
<mmcc> which might be why the shares tab doesn't load when I'm testing share-indicator… although I expect it to still work, since it was doing file scanning itself before you switched to the new api…
<mmcc> anyway, I'll look at it. sorry to bug you during lunch
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, no problem..... let me know if you find something
<mmcc> oh this is frustrating. last time I quit U1CP on windows, it left the python icon in the taskbar. when I started it up again, it didn't put a new one in, and the old one doesn't work. and using the systray menu to bring up the CP window worked once but now it doesn't work
<briancurtin> windows sucks
<karni> +1
<karni> :P heheh
<mmcc> oh it was minimized or whatever? there's some real mismatch between how windows works and how I expect it to work
<mmcc> I'm sure some of this is just me not knowing what it's supposed to be doing
<karni> mmcc: I appreciate you guys do this (so that we don't have to do it ;P)
<briancurtin> ah, windows is bad about knowing when to clear out taskbar icons of closed/crashed/etc applications
<briancurtin> i'll look in there and it'll have 10 U1 icons
<mmcc> karni - "you guys". the irony here is that I'm the Mac guy. :}
<mmcc> I was about to say "it even says that in my job title", but it actually says "Mac/Win", so there you are
<karni> mmcc: ha ;D (I am aware youre the 'Mac guy', still, you're helping out with Windows. Or it looks like so ;) )
<mmcc> briancurtin - I'm seeing the thing where it's disconnected when it starts up. and the thing where the account info doesn't load, and when you minimize it to the taskbar and then re-show it, it tries to connect (?!)
<mmcc> lots of fun on windows today
<briancurtin> yeah the whole thing is just a ton of fun
<mmcc> happy fun windows (do not taunt, etc. etc.)
<briancurtin> ahhah
<briancurtin> i guess this is all failing due to IPC
<mmcc> kind of looks like syncdaemon is not getting the credentials found signal
<mmcc> IPC, sigh
<mmcc> no, I guess it got the creds ,since it pushes the USER_CONNECT event… but SD hangs at state='with user not network'
<mmcc> looks like two different parts of the code are concurrently trying to popen ubuntu-sso-login
<mmcc> and the last call to interaction_interfaces's connect() appears to have autoconnecting=False, even though my settings show that it should be true… (unless I'm misunderstanding that argument's meaning
<mmcc> )
<mmcc> brb, have to watch the kid for a minute
<mmcc> briancurtin, so when I start syncdaemon first in a separate console, it doesn't complain, and CP seems to be respecting the auto-connect setting
<briancurtin> hm, let me try that
<mmcc>  - but it only gets to 'file sync starting' - it doesn't make it to idle
<mmcc> yeah, controlpanel.backend.connect_files doesn't appear to be returning
<briancurtin> nice
<briancurtin> yeah i see the same thing here, file sync starting
<karni> I'll run an errand, afk maybe 30"
<mmcc> same issue, calling credentials.CredentialsManagementTool().login() from request_token is just returning a deferred that I guess is never firing
<mmcc> although if you put a print after the line in interaction_interfaces in connect(), where it says token=yield self._request_token, it will get called once when you start syncdaemon, but *not* when you then later start CP
<mmcc> no, now I'm not sure that's true
<mmcc> yeah, that wasn't it
<mmcc> it does get the right token from _request_token both times
<briancurtin> i'm looking back through revisions to see when this stuff might've changed. this was working early last week
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> gotta love how all the comments in ipc_service.py reference dbus
<mmcc> I'm getting a hunch that we are registering for signals incorrectly in ipc_service.py (in ubuntuone/platform/credentials) but I don't really understand what's going on in RemovableSignal, which we're calling with the signal name 'on_credentials_found_cb', and grepping for that in all the projects doesn't give any useful results
<mmcc> trying a little instrumentation to see what's going on there
<mmcc> it looks like we're registering for 'on_credentials_found_cb', and sso is sending 'CredentialsFound'
<mmcc> there's a mapping between the two in ipc_service.py, but it's not clear why
<briancurtin> is that affecting mac as well, or is this only on windows?
<mmcc> that is, a mapping from CredentialsFound (and similar) to 'on_credentials_found_cb' and similar
<mmcc> briancurtin only windows, afaict. that's a big WTF, for sure.
<mmcc> A difference is that we're using unix sockets on mac, and tcp on windows, so maybe there's something different about how it handles multiple connections that makes it work on macs despite this
<gatox> dobey, i just answered to your need info
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> whoops, have to go for lunch now.
 * briancurtin back in a bit
<dobey> have to run for a few, brb
<karni> Was slighly longer. Will make it up now.
<dobey> hey karni
<karni> hi dobey
<gatox> back..... little internet issue
<dobey> gatox: and we are not showing the newly accepted shares in there at all are we?
<gatox> dobey, no..... i suggested that..... but it was decided that doing that seems to be adding a feature just to fill the space.... and it's true
<gatox> so it was decided to not do tha
<gatox> that
<dobey> well that's good at least; having that in 2 places would be weird
<dobey> meh; between uds and holidays, finding the right people to talk to about some things isn't exactly easy :-/
<gatox> dobey, if you have any question about this..... ask me.... maybe i can help you.... my last branches in particular are based in a lot of stuff we have been discusing lately
<dobey> i have some questions about launchpad/bzr; was writing an awesome script to make my life easier, but i guess i'll have to make stable branches the hard way for now :-/
<gatox> ahh
<dobey> i guess i still have some questions about your branch (and i guess, the indicator menu in general)
<gatox> dobey, shoot
<dobey> gatox: what happens if a user clicks on that "share a file" entry, and control panel is already running (and is behind a bunch of firefox windows or something)?
<gatox> dobey, in the u1-client or the control panel implementation?
<gatox> dobey, basically..... is going to do the same as it does when you choose the "open ubuntu one" optoin...... but moving the current tab to the "share" tab
<dobey> well i imagine it will be less problematic in the control panel implementation.
<dobey> gatox: yes, but my question is about when cp is already open
<dobey> gatox: in which case it seems the desired behavior is broken
<gatox> dobey, on linux at least..... it just shows the icon in the launcher jumping to notify that the application is trying to request the focus
<dobey> gatox: not here it doesn't (quantal)
<gatox> dobey, mmm.... i'm in quantal too
<dobey> i get no shaking icon
<gatox> ahhhh right..... for the open ubuntu one.... i get the icon..... for share a file the application just popup to the front
<dobey> see bug #1063927
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063927 in Ubuntu One Client ""Open U1" menu item should restore a minimized U1 control panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063927
<dobey> gatox: i don't get the icon doing anything special, for either case
<dobey> the window does get raised (if it's not minimized) though; however, it doesn't have focus
<dobey> not sure how/why that is, but we should fix it
<gatox> dobey, either way..... i think that is not related to this branch....... we should fix that in the part from control panel or whatever where the process is spawned
<mmcc> briancurtin, any new news on that windows IPC issue?
<gatox> dobey, i mean..... the one which receive the call
<briancurtin> mmcc: none from my end, im working on getting SD tests fixed up at the moment
<mmcc> briancurtin ok, I'll keep poking then. will let you know if I learn anything useful
<dobey> gatox: even so, there is no way to fix the --switch-to case, without making the control panel a service
<gatox> dobey, mmh
<briancurtin> dumb bzr question: how can i tell what revision i'm currently at? all i can tell right now is that im not at the tip
<briancurtin> oh there we go, bzr revno
<gatox> dobey, yes....
<dobey> gatox: this will also be an issue on mac, where the menu will be a separate process, and not part of cp
<mmcc> dobey - right, but we're going to have to use a separate mechanism to bring cp to the front, and I'm not sure yet how to handle showing the shares tab
<gatox> dobey, wait..... which branch are you reviewing..... the one from u1-client is only valid for linux
<mmcc> er, that is - dobey is right, *and* it's my problem, not gatox's :)
<dobey> mmcc: the mechanism isn't just "run the control panel" like it is in this code?
<briancurtin> ha, well either bzr revno is wrong or my tree is wrong...so rm -Rf i guess
<gatox> dobey, for this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-new-options/+merge/132106 the behavior is only valid for linux..... because that is to interact with the sync menu indicator..... which we only have on Ubuntu
<dobey> gatox: no, the behavior is supposed to be the same across all the menu implementations (which we now have to have 3 of, which also sucks)
<mmcc> briancurtin - comparing bzr revno to the trunk revno is problematic… can be higher than trunk revno if you have lots of local commits
<gatox> dobey, no, because the other menu implementations are in the control panel, the one in u1-client is just for ubuntu
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm just going backward from trunk with no changes at all. i thought i was on 1350, it claimed 1355, now i have no idea. whatever, bzr is awful.
<gatox> dobey, because the other one is using qt..... which we don't have in u1-client
<mmcc> briancurtin bzr qlog  is probably your friend here. revnos are not usually helpful IMO
<dobey> gatox: no, the mac menu won't be the cp --with-icon thing. mmcc has written a proper menu with pyobjc for mac.
<gatox> dobey, that is because on linux we have u1-client running all the time...... and on windows/mac we have also the u1-cp running all the time..... and in those platforms, cp is the one who adds the syncmenu
<mmcc> dobey: causing CP to run / come to the front is basically "run CP", but making it do that, then open the share tab, even if it's already running, is not easy. I can't do what he's doing in open_share_tab, because I'm in a different process…
<gatox> dobey, ah yes....... but i don't see how is that related to this
<mmcc> gatox  -well, for one, we won't have CP running all the time any more
<mmcc> on osx
<dobey> mmcc: what he's doing in open_share_tab is running "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --switch-to share_links"
<gatox> mmcc, you can do what i do on u1-client..... spawn the u1-cp process with: --switch-to tab-share
<dobey> mmcc: the problem is that argument is ignored in cp, if it's already running
<gatox> mmcc, sorry..... share_links
<mmcc> I must be looking at a different branch…
<briancurtin> ooh, qlog is nice
 * dobey does wish this one branch was 2 branches instead
<mmcc> I was looking at this: ~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator
<gatox> mmcc, dobey is talking about this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-new-options/+merge/132106
<mmcc> oh
<mmcc> so yeah, what happens when you do that and cp is already running? …
<mmcc> also, not new in that branch, but open_go_to_web has "Ubuntu" misspelled in its docstring :)
<dobey> basically, not the desired thing :)
<mmcc> right…
<dobey> so it does
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh now i see what you mean... the problem wasn't if it opens or don't u1..... the problem was that it doesn't change to the propre tab
<gatox> dobey, i wasn't understand what you mean
<dobey> gatox: it doesn't change to the tab; nor does the window grab focus
<gatox> dobey, well..... in my case doesn't grab focus..... but the icon in the launcher get highlighted, and in awn start jumping
<dobey> gatox: well, it's supposed to grab focus. if it's not already running, then the right thing happens, and the window has focus
<karni> rockstar: Do you also have shuffle play in iOS music app? I just realized the "prev" button in case of shuffle enabled doesn't do the job well.
<karni> rockstar: If you do, how do you approach it? Randomizing a list of songs? I try to keep as little in memory as possible. Even my play queue is persisted and queried (SQLite) only on demand.
<gatox> dobey, ok..... but the place to fix that wouldn't be u1-cp?
<rockstar> karni, trunk might, but this 2.0 branch doesn't currently.
<karni> rockstar: trunk - whatever is on App Store?
<karni> urbanape: Hi hi!
<karni> urbanape: Do you also have shuffle play in iOS music app? I just realized the "prev" button in case of shuffle enabled doesn't do the job well.
<dobey> gatox: well i don't think the tab not switching is fixable in just u1-cp at least
<karni> urbanape: If you do, how do you approach it? Randomizing a list of songs? I try to keep as little in memory as possible. Even my play queue is persisted and queried (SQLite) only on demand.
<dobey> gatox: admittedly i don't know that code all that well either
<rockstar> karni, yes. I'd check, but i have my current branch on my phone, so it would require deleting that first.
<dobey> gatox: also, i'm not really sure we should have these things in the menus
<dobey> gatox: also also, one can't share a file, anyway. one can only share folders :)
<karni> rockstar: Whenever/if you have time. I'm actually more interested how that's solved than if it is in the app at all (if it is) :) If you know what I mean.
<rockstar> karni, as I recall from the web player, a good shuffle is relatively non-trivial.
<karni> rockstar: I'll try to grap urbanape.
<dobey> so there is some language issues i think we need to take up with design
<karni> rockstar: Indeed.
<urbanape> karni: I'm heading out just now, but I'll be back later tonight
<karni> urbanape: Ah cool! no problem :)
<karni> Talk to you then.
<rockstar> Basically, you'd have to keep track of the songs that you've played, in the order, and when it chooses another random song, it needs to ensure that the song it picked hasn't played until they've all played.
<gatox> dobey, well....... share a file..... technically will be "publish a file"..... but....... for that...... and include or not include that in the menu we should talk with someone from the design team....... did you take a look at the document i mentioned? where it specifies what the menu should have and do?
<dobey> i did
<dobey> but it doesn't mean the design itself doesn't need a bit more review :)
<gatox> dobey, yes....... i understand...... so....... are you suggesting to freeze this until we have roberto or alecuu here to discuss it further?
<dobey> also that doc doesn't really say anything about *why* the various things need to be there
<dobey> just that they should be there
<gatox> dobey, all the documents i got from design are like that :P
<dobey> :(
<gatox> dobey, ok.......  do you want to freeze this to discuss it with the rest of the team later and take a well informed decision?
<mmcc> hrm. "later" is kind of far off, you're basically saying "London"…
<dobey> well there are things that need fixing otherwise too, i think
<mmcc> I'm going to have to make some choices for the mac menu sooner than that
<gatox> yes..... later is really far away
<dobey> mmcc: well, there's tomorrow; i don't think all of design are on vacation, or in .dk
<gatox> dobey, yes...... but at least lisette that was working on this is not in our team anymore
<mmcc> dobey, that's true. as for 'open control panel and switch to the share files tab', I am happy tabling that until London, since it'll need some CP changes I think
<gatox> dobey, ok....... we can try to start pinging people tomorrow..... let me know when you are here..... i'll be earlier
<gatox> 'll be here earlier
<dobey> i'll probably just e-mail
<gatox> dobey, can you cc me?
<dobey> yes
<gatox> dobey, thx
<mmcc> me too, please…
<gatox> dobey, i don't have any problem if it is decided that this shouldn't be included..... but..... i did it because it was in the document, and was dicussed a couple of time that it should be done after the freeze.... that's why
<mmcc> gatox, what else is on your plate now? Are you familiar with the Windows IPC stuff? can you see how things are working for you in windows land - see if you get similar problems with trunk to what brian and I have been seeing?
<gatox> mmcc, nothing major here....... so i can take a look at that....... probably tomorrow because i already pass my eod here....... it would be very helpful if you or briancurtin can sent me an short email telling me which are the problems..... i'm familiar with the ipc part so i can try to figure it out if i know what i should be looking for
<mmcc> gatox, ok. here's the email: "running control panel from source hangs on the loading overlay at various places. most recently in the shares tab, for me."
<mmcc> I will send more details when I'm done poking at it today
<gatox> mmcc, awesome, thx!! i'll start looking at that first time tomorrow.... if you find any other thing please send me an email
<gatox> ok..... eod here! i'll specting some emails tomorrow from you :D
<gatox> byeeeeeee
<mmcc> ok, thanks gatox :) bye
<mmcc> I wonder if this is related to the problem mandel had to hack around on osx with the 'credentials found' signal not being sent when you first log in -- there are apparently a few different ways that we're returning results in IPC calls - sometimes via signals, sometimes via return values…
<briancurtin> am i missing something or does this change look to be fairly harmless? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/1351 - this is where the tests picked up 110 failures
<karni> rockstar: Right. I'll tell you what my problem is. First of all, I don't want to do the shuffle in memory. So I flag the songs which have been already played, and pick the next random one from the rest.
<karni> rockstar: As you can see, it's easy to pick the next random one, but I'd have to track the previous one as well, so that you can hit "prev".
<karni> rockstar: SO, I can use this column that I have, shuffle_order, which contains random ints, and sorting by it would give me the order of the queue.
<rockstar> What if they hit "prev" twice, or three times?
<karni> rockstar: Even worse. No way. But listen up.
<mmcc> briancurtin, yeah, that seems very harmless… hm
<karni> rockstar: The problem/disadventage is that if the user hits "shuffle" I should update that column for all tracks on that list, which would be equivalent of doing something like Collections.shuffle(playQueue) on the playQueue (in memory).
<rockstar> Yeah, I think that's the solution you want.
<karni> rockstar: So, if I want prev/next, I think it's either in memory solution (easier, but more memory), or update that shuffle_order column (slighly more complex, but memory efficient).
<mmcc> briancurtin - what are the failures that's causing?
<karni> rockstar: Yeah.. k, I wanted a sanity check. Thanks.
<briancurtin> mmcc: they're all in test.platform.test_tools. no real indication of whats happening except that the defer never fires, or something..."still running at 5.0 secs"
<mmcc> briancurtin oh yeah, I saw those too
<mmcc> so if you revert that change, everything's OK? whoa
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep, going back to the previous revision, everything's cool
<mmcc> briancurtin weird.
<mmcc> kind of does seem like the network manager should be mocked out for tests though. It's spawning threads for each of these tests, and doesn't need to
<mmcc> not sure why that's changed though
<mmcc> I mean, why that rev would change things
<mmcc> briancurtin - fwiw, the corresponding changes in sso are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-roller/+merge/131016
<briancurtin> yeah i saw those, and made sure i have an up-to-date sso to match
<mmcc> well, one thing is that networkstate/windows.py has its own internal definitions of ONLINE,OFFLINE,UNKNOWN still -- despite those being defined in networkstates now
<mmcc> (that's my fault !)
<mmcc> so if the tests are comparing the return values of networkmanager anywhere to networkstates.ONLINE, for instance, it won't work as expected
<briancurtin> good catch. hmm.
<mmcc> oh, not really totally my fault! I didn't create networkstates.py… I had plenty of missed chances to notice though :(
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> ok, I'm going back to looking at IPC. as usual, asking the question "how does this ever work?"
<briancurtin> i pushed that little networkstates branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/networkstates-update/+merge/132206 if anyone can do a super-small review
<briancurtin> i need to head out a bit early and pick up my girlfriend. i'll either come back later on or more likely start work earlier tomorrow
<mmcc> good news - that windows networkstates branch also fixed the ipc errors I was seeing. I guess the problem must have been that it thought there was no network, so it decided it couldn't connect.
<karni> mmcc: \o/
<mmcc> we don't handle telling the user about that error condition very well (ie, not at all)
<dobey> briancurtin: lint issue in that branch :)
<briancurtin> dobey: just pushed a fix
<dobey> great
<dobey> alright, need to get away from here for a bit. still need to send that e-mail though, so will be back later
<dobey> later
<briancurtin> see ya
<mmcc> ok, I have to go carve a pumpkin before it gets dark. I'll be back later too…
 * karni triages an SQL update issue
<karni> Something's up with resolving playlist content, but I've temporarily worked it around using full (verbose) song URIs, which works.
<karni> Premature optimization is the source of all evil, isn't it.
 * karni EODs, night all!
#ubuntuone 2012-10-31
<mmcc> OK, going to bed now. Found some unexpected corners of mock tonight, so that was fun.
<mmcc> ok, really going to bed now
<karni> Mornings!
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> o/
<gatox> karni, hi
 * karni runs out for a while
<totalizator> hi, I've installed UbuntuOne on Win8 and it don't want to sync my 1GB folder with random files, telling me it's synced; when I moved the files/folders to UbuntuOne directory directly it synced about 1/3 and claims "it's up to date"; a bug or feature? ;)
<chaselivingston> totalizator: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<totalizator> np
<dobey> oh wow. that's a lot of e-mail
<gatox> dobey, did you see the last one i send?
<dobey> gatox: about uniqueapp?
<gatox> dobey, yep..... do you think that is something i should do?? or we should discuss it further?
<dobey> i think you replied to the wrong part of the thread with that :)
<gatox> oh.....
<dobey> the mail from lisette you replied to was asking about the Share offer menu entries afaict
<dobey> but i thought you said there was already agreement that we couldn't do that?
<gatox> dobey, the thing with the new shares, is not possible because we can not match the emails to the shares
<gatox> dobey, the thing i was asking if we should implement is the socket communication with UniqueApplication..... so we can spawn control panel with all the messages that we want
<gatox> for example
<dobey> gatox: but we can show new shares that the user has accepted; which is what we're already doing, in the messaging menu
<gatox> we can spawn u1-cp --switch-to share_links..... and if there is another cp running, just sent the --switch-to share_links via socket to the running instance
<dobey> gatox: i know what you were asking; i was just making the point that your choice of mail to reply with that to, might be confusing as you replied to something that was asking about something else :)
<gatox> dobey, yes, we could do that..... but i was told not to do it
<gatox> dobey, ah ok
<gatox> dobey, should i search for the proper email and reply to that?
<dobey> no, i'll reply to your mail shortly
<gatox> dobey, ack, thx....
<gatox> dobey, and let me know if we agree on implementing that on u1-cp.... at this moment i have pretty trivial tasks..... (except for the failing test in nightlies.... for what i'm reading how to use pbuilder)
<czajkowski> anyone know if there is any chance of these getting done
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1006003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1006003 in Ubuntu One Servers "No data available about user's published files" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1008702
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1008702 in Ubuntu One Servers "When you publish a file on the web, it would be great to share it via social plugins" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dobey> gatox: if fixing u1cp to allow that is trivial, then i think we should do it (regardless of whether we have all these menu items or not, it's a bug either way). if it's non-trivial, then we should probably hold off on it to see if it fits in our roadmap for the cycle
<gatox> dobey, yes..... it's trivial..... i can have it for today
<gatox> dobey, also..... i've already done it before
<dobey> czajkowski: not likely; but beuno's the one to talk to for those
<gatox> dobey, so.... i'll create a bug and work on that..... will ping you for the review if you want
<czajkowski> beuno: hello :-)
<dobey> gatox: use the existing bug
<gatox> dobey, can you show me which one?
<dobey> gatox: bug #1063927
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063927 in Ubuntu One Client ""Open U1" menu item should restore a minimized U1 control panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063927
<gatox> dobey, thanks!
<dobey> gatox: since part of that will be that we need to uniconify/raise/focus the existing window as well
<gatox> dobey, roger that
<dobey> gatox: and that's also something we can likely SRU
 * beuno hides from czajkowski 
<mmcc> good morning folks!
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<czajkowski> beuno: pawww they are useful features..
<czajkowski> and they'd help everyone!
<beuno> czajkowski, the first one is a *lot* of work, so I can mostly gurantee it won't happen anytime soon
<beuno> the second one is a bit easier
<czajkowski> I'll take what I can get :)
<beuno> czajkowski, I'll see what I can do  :)
<czajkowski> beuno: yay thank you!
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> karni, ?
<karni> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose the branches for the new menu options in u1-client and control panel. Discuss about this. Start learning about pbuilder. Refreshing knowledge about c++. Figure it out how to solve #1063927, working on that.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose a branch to fix the bug mentioned. And keep working in the bugs queue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<karni> wrong channel, sorry
<gatox> dobey, go
<gatox> do you get my messagess?
<karni> gatox: I do
<karni> dobey: ?
<karni> DONE: pause on headset unplugged, pause/resume on call TODO : wrap it up, hook up shuffle/repeat all in artists/albums screen NEXT: mmcc
<dobey> DONE: script to create stable series/branches, created stable series/branches
<dobey> TODO: stable series/branch config tweaking, tarmac updates, nightlies updates
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> mmcc: go
<karni> dobey: I thought your internets went down,I apoloize.
<karni> *apologize
<mmcc> DONE: mac sync menu tests, reviews, windows debugging — TODO: finish mac sync menu — BLOCK: no — NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging, merged sso branch to fix a bunch of tests (thanks to mmcc)
<briancurtin> TODO: test cleanup, finish pending reviews, hopefully get an installer out otherwise let QA know
<briancurtin> NEXT: karni
 * karni is done.
<karni> eom? comments?
<dobey> karni: you skipped me, mmcc and briancurtin :)
<gatox> no comments.....
<karni> dobey: I know, because I thought your Internetz went down after 2 minutes. I did apologize :)
 * gatox lunch + errands
<dobey> no, just my neuralnetz
<karni> dobey: :)
<rockstar> Hey, remember that time that I missed the meeting, even though I was actually chatting in IRC
<karni> rockstar: :D
<mmcc> rockstar yeah that was awesome :) - usually roberto pings everyone to remind them. You can use that excuse if you want :)
<rockstar> mmcc, or I can just blame beuno :)
<beuno> he was telling me about this lame meeting he was suppose to be at
<karni> hahahah
<rockstar> ha!
<mmcc> dobey, re your last menu email - the 'sync menu' is the thing in unity that we just feed data via u1-client, right? I thought that was the only menu we were showing in linux - what code is putting newly accepted shares in the messaging menu?
<dobey> mmcc: u1-client is; and has been for a long time now
<dobey> mmcc: find ubuntuone -name messaging.py
<dobey> iirc
<mmcc> dobey ok, thanks
<dobey> hi mvo
<mmcc> So we are both showing new shares in the messaging menu and via the notification bubbles on linux…
<mmcc> platform/messaging/windows is all TODO's and there's no darwin implementation at all, but for some reason that hasn't caused any problems…
<mmcc> and on linux, there's a function open_volumes() with docstring 'open the control panel to the shares tab', but that string is old, and I guess just opening it at all is sufficient…? it just calls the CP bin with no args now
<mmcc> (that function is the callback when you select one of the new shares in the messaging menu)
<dobey> well the notification bubbles aren't persistent
<dobey> and yes, darwin and win don't have messaging menus
<mmcc> right, I don't have a problem with that (although darwin using the linux implementation *should* cause problems somewhere) - I was mostly thinking out loud, sorry…
 * karni lunch
<dobey> well it will likely just crash syncdaemon if it tried to use the linux messaging menu impl
<dobey> as for that open_volumes() command, i'm not sure it matters, as Folders is the default tab (aka, it is volumes), and i think previously it was just running ubuntuone-installer, since control panel wasn't installed by default anyway
<dobey> anyway, i too should get lunch
<dobey> bbiab :)
<karni> FYI guys, it's national holiday tomorrow here, and I'm taking a day off on Friday, so I'll most probably see on on Monday (unless I manage to be online tomorrow for the meeting).
<gatox> karni, ack
<briancurtin> seems like tests on windows are now good, save for something that looks isolated to my account/setup/state
<mmcc> briancurtin: yes, and it runs OK IRL for me
<mmcc> briancurtin I have a suspicion that the tests require internet access, since they were timing out when the networkmanager was broken - that might be worth filing a low priority bug…
<briancurtin> gatox: in the Share Links tab, that search box should find anything in my "C:\Users\brian\Ubuntu One" folder, right? if so, it doesnt
<gatox> briancurtin, yes, it should..... if the thing you are looking for is already synced and present in the server
<mmcc> briancurtin, I think the search is case sensitive - are you hitting that?
<gatox> also that ^
<briancurtin> yeah it's on the server and local. i matched the case, full name and partial, no results
<mmcc> btw, gatox, I do think a fuzzy search should be case insensitive… did you consider doing it that way?
<briancurtin> it does show two of my files which are shared, but i can't find anything else via search
<briancurtin> gatox: maybe this is it: as soon as i type any letter, "twisted.spread.pb.RemoteError: bogus escape: '\\xd'" then i keep on typing and it says it finds nothing
<gatox> briancurtin, mmm maybe.... can you file a bug for that and assign that to me?? (with the name of the file you are looking for as an example will be helpful)
<gatox> mmcc, actually..... there was a reason why we are not doing this case insensitive..... but i think that was related for when we were comparing just the basename..... so i might be something to discuss
<gatox> it might
<mmcc> gatox, ack. should I file a bug so we don't forget?
<briancurtin> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1073660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073660 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Search not working in Share Links tab on Windows" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> mmcc, i think so
<gatox> briancurtin, thx
<briancurtin> gatox: since the rest of the UI/design and existing shares show up, I think new-share-design is probably acceptable and the search part will be fixed as part of that bug, right? just wondering if i should approve this MP or if more work will be done on it
<briancurtin> ah i guess i should try this without new-share-design applied, it probably existed before
<gatox> briancurtin, i prefer to not do more work on that branch to keep things simple.... and do the rest of the things in different branches
<briancurtin> yep
<briancurtin> gatox: yeah it looks like this bug existed before, so i'll approve the MP and then you can add me as a reviewer whenever the search bug is fixed
<gatox> briancurtin, awesome..... thx
<mmcc> briancurtin, I searched for 'bobbyrayburn.jpg' and this came up: http://d6673sr63mbv7.cloudfront.net/archive/x1324602096/g0a00000000000000001de1c0bf20cf9f3b9d9229c6d35d22e0293a6961.jpg
<briancurtin> hahha
<mmcc> wesley snipes is getting OLD
<dobey> lol
<briancurtin> gatox: i approved new-share-design MP. mmcc added a comment in there so i'll leave it to you to mark the whole MP as approved based on that
<gatox> briancurtin, ack..... looking....
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> let's hold off on those
<gatox> dobey, on what?
<gatox> dobey, shouldn't i approve this branch?? or are you referring to something else?
<dobey> i'm referring to new share design; but maybe i don't understand what it does exactly right now
<gatox> dobey, improves the ui and ux..... as defined here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1hwHsZ_EI2tHvTgNWHVijO6gO5BnsDlY76xPU5oXMtD4/edit
<gatox> dobey, makes the feature more clear to the user
<mmcc> dobey, check out gatox' youtube. baesd on that, I think the branch is a solid improvement…
<mmcc> oh hey, a design doc! we *really* need a better way of sharing those
<mmcc> for now, I suggest we include links to design docs in any MP's that implement them…
<dobey> mmcc: that was one of the concerns in my mail; but which seemingly hasn't been discussed :)
<mmcc> dobey, too many important concerns for one email, maybe? I'd bring it up again sometime soon…
<dobey> mmcc: and i'm not questioning whether it is an improvement or not; but some of the language changes seem wrong to me
<mmcc> dobey yeah, definitely. sounds like there's still an open loop on design's end about changing the wording, from that email chain
<dobey> yeah, probably at the sprint; with so many people away/at uds/etc discussing things like that is hard
<mmcc> yeah. could get resolved in an hour with everyone in the same room
<gatox> mmcc, i've updated the string as you suggested (because that part wasn't requested in that by design... just me adding a string to try to make things clear)
<dobey> using share some places, and publish in others, to mean the same thing diminishes the separation we had between the two, because they are actually different things
<mmcc> gatox, great. thanks!
 * dobey just wants rationale to be documented
<karni> Almost done adding media buttons support. I'll be back in the evening for 2 more hours, taking my family to the cinema /Skyfall/.
<mmcc> this is really weird, stuff that used to work is now failing - it looks like sso's setup.py install is including a bunch of files that it shouldn't, including 'constants.py.in' and then py2app is for some reason copying 'constants.py.in' in instead of 'constants.py', wtf
<karni> ttfn o/
<mmcc> bye karni
<dobey> bye karni
<mmcc> when distutilsextra warns about files it doesn't recognize, is it expected behavior for it to copy them into the installed location anyway? I'm getting that .in file, some backups, a .reg file from the tests… all kinds of flotsam
<dobey> mmcc: it should dist them, but not necessarily install them
<dobey> mmcc: where are you seeing them at?
<dobey> mmcc: if it's in sso, the setup.py there could be a bit wonky due to the extra py2exe stuff it has in it
<mmcc> dobey never mind, I think it's a different part of the setup-mac script. copied from the windows setup, it does a lot of work to get SSO staged for py2exe/app
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> and I was forgetting about a step where it just shutil.copytree()s the whole ubuntu_sso directory
<dobey> right, the thing in windows-installer just copies everything over afaik
<mmcc> so that explains that, but now why does py2app suddenly think that the .in file is worth including and the .py isn't? wtf
<dobey> is the .py not built?
<dobey> it's built during setup.py install, iirc, so it won't necessarily exist in the sso source tree
<mmcc> it's built and installed. have to double check that it's build in the place py2app is actually looking
<mmcc> this stuff is a house of cards
<dobey> yeah, pythons build systems pretty much all suck :(
<mmcc> well I have a guess as to why py2app isn't picking it up, but really no idea why it didn't break before
<mmcc> maybe something was importing ubuntu_sso.constants directly before and isn't now
<dobey> not sure
<mmcc> brb, oven-fried-bacon is done and I can't concentrate any more
<dobey> oven *fried* bacon?
<briancurtin> oh man
<mmcc> I didn't make up that name, but yeah - basically you put the bacon in a pan in the oven, and bake it for 20 min at 400. I guess it 'fries' itself in the pan?
<mmcc> haven't tried it before but people swear by it
<briancurtin> i'll buy that
<dobey> yeah, it would, with all the grease
<dobey> and that's same way you make potato chips
<dobey> or zucchini chips (which are more awesomer)
<dobey> i just want the crispy fried delicious bacon without all the cleanup and grease that comes with cooking it
<mmcc> yep, something must have changed that was importing ubuntu_sso.constants and is now gone…
<mmcc> oh, it's the pyflakes workaround from the lint-roller branch: using __import__ fools py2app.
<mmcc> fixed now, and I'm happy as long as I understand it
<mmcc> hey briancurtin, can you put remote-folders-fix in your review queue for tomorrow, now that the client isn't totally broken on windows?
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep, i'll take a look. putting the finishing touches on the cert fix right now then that's next
<mmcc> briancurtin cool, thanks
<gatox> mmcc, dobey can you review the socket communication with control panel? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/socket-communication/+merge/132409
<mmcc> hey dobey, anything special I need to do to set up the ubuntuone-cocoa-menu LP project? I already started the project but haven't pushed any code to it. Was wondering how/if to implement our review policy stuff, etc. (I guess tarmac auto testing won't work, since it's mac only)
<mmcc> gatox, I'll add it to the list, but I'm trying to finally wrap up the mac sync menu stuff so can't get to it right away…
<gatox> mmcc, no problem..... i would like that dobey take a look at this first anyway if possible....
<gatox> i just added in the description how to test it IRL
<gatox> mmcc, about your case insensitive bug..... actually it's really easy to do..... because we are using regex for that..... and we can just say to use: re.IGNORECASE
<dobey> mmcc: we land the branches with tarmac still for fsevents-daemon for example; we just don't run any tests in tarmac itself
<mmcc> gatox yes, it's trivial if we just want to make it always case-insensitive. if we want to have it depend on the search string's case, then it's slightly less trivial. but still pretty minor :) we just need to decide…
<mmcc> dobey ok, so is there a doc/wiki page or something that tells me how to set up tarmac for a project?
<dobey> mmcc: not really
<gatox> mmcc, yep..... the "deciding" part is the most difficul at this moment :P
<dobey> lol
<dobey> gatox: does that branch not give you pep8 complaints?
<gatox> dobey, mmm not here....
<gatox> dobey, what do you see?
<gatox> dobey, it gave me only two about 2 files not having a blank line at the end of the file..... but i fix them before proposing
<dobey> gatox: the first block of the diff shows you adding a method, without a docstring; but instead with a # comment
<gatox> dobey, that's not pep8..... that lint which seems not to be working
<dobey> gatox: amusingly, the fake method of the same name you added to the test file, has a docstring
<dobey> eh? i thought pep8 complained about missing docstrings
<gatox> dobey, nop..... that was pylint
<gatox> dobey, docstring fixed
<dobey> hmm, pep8 should be complaining at least… http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/#documentation-strings
<gatox> dobey, yes....... but the pep8 string doesn't check for that....... altought it would be really easy to implement with ast
<gatox> the pep8 module i mean
<dobey> it doesn't use ast; it's just a bunch of regexes
<gatox> dobey, i see....... i could try to propose that..... but i don't know if adding some ast checks will be accepted
<dobey> gatox: well, it would be easy to add regex for it as well
 * gatox don't trust so much in regex to check code
<dobey> well, looks like there's some regex, and some tokenizing parser stuff
<dobey> but i thought it complained about missing docstrings as well
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> gatox: how can i test this branch?
<gatox> dobey, in the description i explain it
<dobey> gatox: so i ran the control panel from the tree, and then tried to run another copy, but the previous one doesn't get focus; or switch tabs
<gatox> dobey, do this:
<gatox> u1sdtool -q....... then execute u1-client (the branch with the new menu options will be best: lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-new-options) adding this u1-cp branch to the PYTHONPATH..... and then execute this branch of u1-cp..... and play around with the items in the sync menu indicator
<dobey> why do i need u1-client? i can just run the control panel from a terminal myself :)
<gatox> dobey, well....... that's true too :P it just was to spawn the process as it will be done
<dobey> gatox: what i did was PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt; then in a second terminal in the same tree, run it again with --switch_to share_links
<dobey> but the running control panel doesn't get focus, and it doesn't switch tabs
<gatox> dobey, so maybe something is wrong doing it that way..... doing the things as i explained works for me
<dobey> i don't see how; there is nothing fundamentally different between the two
<briancurtin> taking a short break, back in a bit
<dobey> gatox: are you using unity, or awn?
<gatox> dobey, both
<dobey> and it doesn't get raised from minimize either
<gatox> dobey, no..... what it does is highlight the icon and the icon start jumping, etc
<dobey> not here it doesn't
<dobey> and you were saying it did that before anyway
<gatox> dobey, now, for me, if control panel is open and not minimized..... receive the focus and is placed in front of the other winddows..... and if it minimized.... the icon starts jumping
<dobey> not here :-/
<gatox> dobey, mmmm.... are you testing it with the "share a file" option?
<dobey> will try on laptop…
<dobey> no
<dobey> but that is irrelevant
<mmcc> today's winner: launchAppWithBundleIdentifier_options_additionalEventParamDescriptor_launchIdentifier_ : an 86-char method name. eat that, pep8!
<gatox> dobey, actually don't..... because i see in the branch that for switch-tab is doing a showNormal..... but not for the other cases..... so maybe that is what's going on
<dobey> yay pobjec
<mmcc> makes you wonder why they abbreviated Parameter
<dobey> gatox: even with --swith_to it doesn't work
<dobey> ugh, and --help doesn't work if it's already running
<gatox> dobey, but you mention that you are not seeing that it changes the current tab neither..... so maybe something is not being properly executed in that way to call it
<dobey> ok, so tab switching works, but the window isn't getting focused
<dobey> and --help and "invalid argument" errors don't work when it's already running
<dobey> tab switch wasn't working because i was doing --switch_to instead of --switch-to, apparently
<gatox> dobey, mmmmm..... it makes sense for the current implementatoin..... but it shouldn't be like that
<dobey> --help, and errors about invalid arguments, should work regardless
<dobey> assuming it gives an error about invalid argument ever
<gatox> dobey, yes....... i know..... i mean that i understand why is not working.....
<gatox> dobey, do you want me to fix all of that in this branch?
<gatox> dobey,  i can change the status to "work in progress" and work on that too
<dobey> gatox: --help and the error message can probably be a separate branch; i don't see why they'd specifically impede anything in this branch
<dobey> gatox: but it doesn't change the fact that the focus/uniconify stuff isn't working
<gatox> dobey, can you try now?? i just added something but when you don't use --switch-to..... altought you said that is not working with that either.... and is working here :S
<gatox> s/but/for
<dobey> indeed, it doesn't work in either case
<dobey> gatox: whatever you just did, made it so that i had multiple instances of control panel :)
<gatox> dobey, what?
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i need to leave now..... i'll do a video tomorrow morning which the use cases of how i see it working..... to share that with you..... so you can tell me if i'm missing something....
<dobey> gatox: i just did a bzr pull; ./setup.py build; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt; switch to second tab and did --switch-to and got a second control panel
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i'll check this tomorrow.... and send you the video.... so you can explain me exactly if you are doing something that i don't and try to reproduce that
<gatox> bbyeeeeeee
<dobey> bye gatox
<gatox> dobey, i'll keep working in this branch tomorrow.... and send you the video..... because i want you to describe me which seems to be the problem.... maybe i'm not understanding something and seeing something as ok when that is not the expected behavior
<dobey> well look at that. jack has suddently started working again
<dobey> whee
<mmcc> hrm. running control-panel by bundle ID is problematic when you have 20 versions of the same app sitting around…
<mmcc> back to paths…
<dobey> sweet, and seems like my mic works now; so may actually be able to talk tomorrow
<briancurtin> crap.
<dobey> it happens
<briancurtin> if i never deal with a certificate issue after this, i will be happy for the rest of my life
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well, time to go; have a good evening all
<briancurtin> same here in a few minutes. see ya
<karni> Evening all o/
<mmcc> ok, time for me to go collect some candy "on behalf of" a toddler
<mmcc> EOD
<karni> bye mmcc o/
#ubuntuone 2012-11-01
<mandel> hello people!!! how is everything going?
<mandel> mmcc,  hello, is everything working?
<mandel> or do we have any crazy problems?
<briancurtin> mandel: no crazy problems that i know of
<karni> mandel: yo, going good!
<karni> Tons of work done, good day (Wednesday ;P). TODO: add genre to queue, create playlist+add to playlist UI, share the apk!
<karni> 5 AM here, /me disappears
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> back again :P
<ralsina_> Bonjour!
<briancurtin> hola
<dobey> eh
<gatox> ralsina_, hi
<ralsina_> So, is the house on fire already?
<gatox> dobey, i almost get this thing to work..... it was raising the window if minimized..... but i touch something and is not working now......
<gatox> found it
<dobey> gatox: was it actually opening a second instance? :)
<dobey> ralsina_: sort of; read your e-mail? :)
<gatox> dobey, yes..... that was another problem that i was defining the signal in the wrong way.... now i'm looking why sometimes raise the windows when it is minimized..... and other times just make the icon jump
<ralsina_> dobey: the "Design v implementation" thread?
<dobey> ralsina_: yes
<ralsina_> dobey: am reading it
<dobey> gatox: well, for me, i get neither of those. the icon stays still and the window stays minimized
<gatox> dobey, nono.... i'm working in a new fix right now
<dobey> gatox: great, let me know when to test :)
<gatox> dobey, of course
<ralsina_> gatox: so, you are making the u1cp socket do something?
<gatox> ralsina_, yap.... something really simple
<gatox> ralsina_, i have a branch for that..... i'm just finishing with the part the always brings the window to the top
<ralsina_> gatox: that's always tricky
<ralsina_> gatox: there is code to do it in systray.py IIRC
<gatox> ralsina_, yes, i'm doing the same: activateWindow()
<gatox> ralsina_, but.... i'm seeing that sometimes restore the windows as it was..... and other times just make the icon in the launcher jump..... and i'm trying to figure it out why
<ralsina_> gatox: doesn't actually bring it to the top on all platfoms though because of focus stealing prevention
<ralsina_> gatox: if there is another window with kbd focus, you can't bring it to the top
<gatox> ahhhh
<gatox> ralsina_, well..... at least the icon jumping in that case is good enough
<ralsina_> yep, as good as it gets, really.
<ralsina_> unless there is a way I don't know, of course
<gatox> dobey, if you can review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/socket-communication/+merge/132409 that should do it....... ralsina_ that the branch that do the socket communication.... just in case you want to take a look at it
<gatox> just removed the commented line
<ralsina_> gatox: taking a look
<briancurtin> chaselivingston: would you mind working your magic to get logs from this person? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1073404
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073404 in Ubuntu One Client "No Syncing at all with Windows Client (Windows 8 but could affect other Windows Versions)" [Undecided,New]
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: sure, i'll add a comment
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: ta da
<briancurtin> chaselivingston: ah, easy enough
<gatox> dobey,  i didn't see that you were blocking this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<gatox> dobey, do you still have some concers about that? i think that improves the ux a lot
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: yeah, not too bad
<dobey> gatox: yes, the language changes are a concern
<gatox> dobey, did you see the last email of parrino?
<dobey> gatox: yes, and i replied asking for the rationale, and explained why it is bad :)
 * gatox starts to worry when he sees a lot of branch blocked..... :S
<gatox> dobey, parrino answered to your email
<ralsina_> gatox: you really need to document the "protocol" for communicating with a running u1cp
<gatox> ralsina_, right there in the code?
<ralsina_> dobey: the change from "publish" to "share" is old news
<ralsina_> gatox: long comment perhaps
<gatox> ralsina_, ack! will do right now
<gatox> ralsina_, so..... we should move on with "Share a file" as it is, right?
<ralsina_> gatox: yes
<dobey> ralsina_: old or not, i didn't even know about it until now; and it's still problematic :(
<ralsina_> dobey: if you can mail me your concerns I will be happy to address them
<ralsina_> dobey: sorry about making you repeat yourself
<gatox> dobey, could you please unblock this 3 branches then? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973 - https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397 - https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-new-options/+merge/132106
<dobey> gatox: no, because the language is still wrong, even according to the latest mail.
<ralsina_> ok, get final copy approval from Roberta
<ralsina_> or... wait.
<ralsina_> let's clarify things :-)
<ralsina_> dobey: what language, specifically?
<gatox> not following here...... as i understand "share" is ok
 * ralsina_ has a 'can't leave for a week' feeling
<dobey> well, even if we use 'share' every, it's not just 'share'
<dobey> we must differentiate correctly what is being shared
<dobey> but still, the language doesn't clarify *how* which is a problem :-/
<gatox> i really don't understand...... this is following the same convention that we are using since a while ago.... as the design documents specified..... and we already have implemented in the client and running in the users machines
<ralsina_> dobey: the whole "share vs publish" thing we had is broken. It's share. We share by giving you a hard-to-guess URL you give people. We share folders by sending emails. Sure, we are inconsistent on how it's done, but both are "share".
<dobey> the inconsistency is exactly the problem
<dobey> but whatever
<dobey> who should i assign all the bugs and questions to when users have problems with it?
<ralsina_> dobey: the team, and we'll reply
<ralsina_> dobey: or to me, if you want.
<ralsina_> dobey: I don't mind explaining that, just like the 10 we got about removing devices. It's like one a month :-)
<dobey> any more than 0 is a problem :)
<dobey> and having to continually explain it over and over is not a solution
<ralsina_> dobey: sure. But I think, in my opinion, this improves the product enough that getting half a dozen users confused is not a reason to not have it.
<ralsina_> dobey: compromises, and all that.
<dobey> i doubt it's half a dozen that will be confused
<ralsina_> dobey: sure, I am making up numbers. We also don't know how many never find out that you can share/publish. When we added the new tabn in u1cp there were posts with titles like "u1 adds file sharing"
<ralsina_> dobey: because they never saw the context menu, and never found the feature
<dobey> if we simply removed support for sharing folders. it would be much better
<ralsina_> dobey: it would be *simpler*. Not sure about better. But we are not removing it.
<gatox> sooooo..... about the branches?
 * gatox don't want to be annoying.... but it seems that they shouldn't be blocked
<ralsina_> gatox: relax a little please :-)
<gatox> okok :P
<dobey> ugh, and still have the trailing cough and nastiness of a waning chest cold :(
<mmcc> good morning folks. Hi ralsina!
<ralsina_> Aló mmcc!
<briancurtin> weird...ubuntu_sso.constants not being compiled/generated
<dobey> briancurtin: it's only built during setup.py install time
<briancurtin> which we don't do on windows
<mmcc> briancurtin - I just hit that yesterday. are you seeing this when running py2exe?
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<briancurtin> mmcc: i didnt notice when running py2exe (maybe i missed a warning/error), but i did when running the resulting installer
<gatox> mmcc, i replied to your need fixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-indicator/+merge/131973 that is already fixed in another branch i proposed
<mmcc> briancurtin- dobey's recent lint-roller branch changed a 'import constants' to __import__() , which py2app didn't pick up - maybe py2exe has the same issue?
<briancurtin> yep, just noticed that 1 second ago
<briancurtin> could be it
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> :D . yeah I had to add ubuntu_sso.constants to setup's includes… that fixed it for me
<mmcc> gatox, looking now
<briancurtin> although i think its kind of odd that it even worked before
<ralsina_> briancurtin: you may have had it installed
<briancurtin> ah, yeah probably
<dobey> sigh
<mmcc> gatox, +1 on share-indicator then.
<mmcc> brb, making coffee
<gatox> mmcc, awesome! thx
<ralsina_> gatox, mmcc, dobey, briancurtin, mvo, joshuahoover: client-eng call in 3 minutes in mumble
<gatox> ack
<ralsina_> who am I missing who's around today?
<rockstar> ralsina_, didn't expect you today.
<ralsina_> karni if you are here
<karni> ralsina_: Im at grantparents, cant attend the call. Will send you and email update.
<rockstar> (I'm already in mumble)
<ralsina_> and rockstar of course
<ralsina_> sorry guys, I don'thave my notepad handy :-)
<ralsina_> rockstar: I will drop by next tuesday too
<dobey> thursday
<rockstar> Our team is eleventy billion people big now. It's understandable to forget people. :)
<ralsina_> thursday yes. Stupid english language ;-)
<dobey> tuesday, thursday, share, publish; they're all the same, right?
<ralsina_> dobey: *this close*, you old troll ;-)
<dobey> heh :)
<dobey> gatox: some needs fixing issues on new-share-design
<gatox> dobey, ack
<mvo> ralsina_: I'm in a uds session currently, but I can skip this one and try to find a quiet place to join
<dobey> mvo: no worries
<ralsina_> mvo: don't worry
<ralsina_> mvo: we can talk when you come back from uds
<mmcc> is there a common known cause for a "ROOT_MISMATCH" error, like trying to use two user accounts on one system or something? I'm asking for a support question. The only thing I know of is to delete the syncdaemon metadata and start over, is that all we can do?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: there is an faq for ubuntu an windows, but not sure how to do it for mac
<mmcc> chaselivingston ack - I'm trying to answer your email :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston - the metadata is in ~/Library/Application Support/ubuntuone/ on macs
<mmcc> I think for that error, also removing the SSO credentials from the keychain is probably not required.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, can you assign that ticket back to nobody and i'll reply?
<ralsina_> mmcc: ROOT_MISMATCH means you logged in with one account, then removed the device then logged in with another, there is no other way to cause it AFAIK
<mmcc> ah, thanks ralsina_.
<mmcc> so what will SD do if the user has stuff in ~/U1/ (that's from the earlier account) and starts a new SD with no metadata? do a local rescan and treat them all as added files, I guess?
<ralsina_> mmcc: right, will merge the contents of both accounts on the new one
<mmcc> ralsina_ ok, will add that to the reply
<mmcc> chaselivingston I replied via email, do you need me to re-assign it or does RT take care of that?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: still need to reassign it so i'll see any further replies
<mmcc> ok, here we go
<dobey> ok, i need to get some lunch; bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> gatox_lunch: did you see my comment on socket-comms branch? i am getting 2 instances of control panel with it
<gatox_lunch> dobey, doing what? that is not happening here
<dobey> gatox_lunch: running cp from that branch, opening another terminal from the same branch, and running it from there a second time with the first instance still running (with or without --switch-to arg)
<dobey> weird, now it's not doing it
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> but it's not raising/focusing/switching tabs either
<gatox> dobey, ok..... now i'll make the video.... i thought that wasn't necessary.......
<gatox> dobey, are you sure you have everything up to date?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and now it is opening multiple instances again
<gatox> dobey, this is what i see: http://youtu.be/YI79cjfdMKQ
 * mmcc has hit a bug in py2app regarding namespace packages. Ronald has already replied to my report, but in the meantime I'm going to have to really hack this so it'll copy a file in as a post-processing step…
<gatox> dobey, and http://youtu.be/hYUWCAT0cE0
<dobey> and now it's not; wtrf
<dobey> gatox: it doesn't help that your launcher isn't always visible
<dobey> gatox: but i'm not saying it doesn't work for you. i'm saying it doesn't work for me
<dobey> so me seeing it work for you doens't help me really
<gatox> dobey, yes....... but what i mean, is that maybe something is not working properly on your computer
<dobey> doesn't
<dobey> gatox: it's not working properly on either of my computers
<dobey> which means it probably isn't going to work properly on a great number of peoples' computers
<gatox> dobey, the only thing that i can think of.... is that for some reason the socket communication is failing for you
<gatox> we can add a try-except there to avoid opening multiple instances when it fails.... but the part that doesn't give the focus to control panel is going to keep not working for those cases
<dobey> it doesn't work as is
<gatox> dobey, this branch has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<dobey> even when --switch-to does work for me
<gatox> dobey, some reason i explained above
<dobey> gatox: yes. but if it's not working for me, it's not going to work for most people either.
<gatox> s/some/same
<dobey> gatox: there is nothing special about this computer; it's a new quantal isntall, with ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<gatox> dobey, i'm pretty sure that sending messages via socket is what is failing for you..... but i don't know why....
<dobey> gatox: well, --switch-to sometimes does switch the tab; but the window doesn't get focus or anything
<mmcc> I'm about to try that branch on my precise install, just to see if we can triangulate here
<dobey> basically the experience is no better than it already was
<gatox> mmcc, please
<mmcc> hm. I think we've broken switch-to somehow… I am seeing the second invocation of CP make the window visible, but not with key focus, and it is ignoring switch-to
<gatox> mmcc, how are you doing it?
<mmcc> what's worse, even when running just one instance of CP, I'm seeing it switch back to the folders tab after showing the tab I specify in switch-to
<mmcc> I think this might be related to ralsina's change from a while back that switches to the folders tab after the credentials are found
<mmcc> If your machine is fast enough you might not notice that it shows the tab you want while it's loading before going to the folders tab anyway
<ralsina_> everything is my fault ;-)
<mmcc> gatox, I have no idea why it works correctly for you. maybe it's not ralsina's fault and there's a change you don't have?
<dobey> oh right, virtualbox is broken by default on 12.10 :(
 * gatox does a merge with trunk just in case
<mmcc> no, looks like all of trunk is in this branch
<dobey> well, i was running it without merging into trunk; just branching gatox's branch directly
<gatox> mmcc, nop..... merged with trunk and keep working here....
<dobey> but it's clearly not working right
<gatox> mmcc, if it's not much trouble.... can you make a short video so i can see exactly what are you seeing?
<gatox> or you dobey ^
<mmcc> gatox, what were you using to record? I don't have a mac screen recorder handy but maybe a linux one will work inside the vm
<gatox> mmcc, kazam in linux
<ralsina_> EOD for me. I will read my email, so you know how to contact me if you need me. If you don't see you all next week!
<gatox> ralsina_, bye.... enjoy
<mmcc> bye ralsina_ - have fun
<mmcc> awesome, I got a video of just the mouse pointer
<dobey> gotta run a few errands. brb
<gatox> dobey, mmcc i think i found a hackish way to force the focus and the raising
<dobey> gatox: hackish how?
<dobey> gatox: and how is it currently doing? is there no window.getFocus(timestamp=0) call you can do?
<gatox> dobey, no.... you can grab the focus from another applicatoin..... you can grab the focus inside your application, but not steal it from other apps not related to yours
<gatox> dobey, i'll propose this change now..... and test it if it's ok for you
<dobey> gatox: eh? qt itself has no control over whether or not the app itself actually gets focus; that's all the window manager's doing, based on a timestamp
<karni> Evening folks o/
 * karni was on national holiday today, visiting family, etc
<dobey> karni: are you coming or going? :)
<karni> dobey: I was greeting :) hehe. I want to send an e-mail update to roberto (and maybe squeeze in some hacking while my family is busy ;P)
<gatox> dobey, try now please
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> gatox: with that, the window moves, but still doesn't get focus
<gatox> dobey, no, the focus part i don't think that is going to be possible to be resolve..... but at least u1-cp should appear in front of any other window
<dobey> gatox: it raises, and moves the window; but i think i'd rather just not have it raise, if it's going to move as well
<gatox> dobey, is going to move if the application is already open..... but this will ensure that is going to be raise even if it is minimized
<mmcc> well, here's a bug I'm kind of surprised no one noticed yet - string translations are thoroughly broken on osx
<mmcc> I guess that's next
<dobey> mmcc: broken?
<dobey> mmcc: should just always be english
<mmcc> dobey, really? CP appears translated on linux for me…
<mmcc> by broken I mean that it ignores your language setting and is always just english. are you saying that's what we're expecting for osx? I just never tested it until today…
<dobey> mmcc: right, because we use gettext on linux
<dobey> mmcc: we don't support translations on windows currently; i'd imagine we won't for osx either
<mmcc> huh, ok. I'll make it a wishlist bug
<dobey> qt itself doesn't use gettext; so making the translations work on mac/win will be quite a bit of work
<gatox> dobey, we could do something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324578/ .....  i'm going to propose that..... i think it is the best solution
<mmcc> dobey, I'm not sure it'd be that much work, we should be able to just ship the strings in the bundle and point gettext at them (although I haven't quite gotten that working yet after 5 minutes in the console, so maybe I'm wrong)
<dobey> gatox: hold on, lets not do that
<dobey> mmcc: well, on osx it might be easier than on win
<mmcc> dobey maybe. my impression is it should be the same on both - just need to have a way to tell gettext where to find the files, and then ship the files in your bundle/installer
<karni> rockstar: Around?
<mmcc> there appears to be a way to point gettext at an arbitrary directory, but again I haven't gotten it working yet. will just braindump into this bug and move on…
<gatox> dobey, i just proposed..... why not?? i think with that combination is the best behavior possible
<dobey> is that what skype does?
<karni> Guys, do you think we should allow enqueuing the same song in the play queue multiple times? say, songs: [A, B, C, D, A, X, Y, Z, A] ?
 * karni is talking about the music app for Android
<dobey> karni: if the user wants to do that, i don't see why not
<karni> dobey: Shucks ;] I realized only today I keep the "now_playing" column in Songs table, rather tha PlaylistSongs ;< ;) (Queue is a specific playlist)
<karni> dobey: I agree with you.
 * karni was looking for someone who'd say "no" ;D
<dobey> gatox: proposed as in pushed it in your existing branch?
<gatox> dobey, yes.... i mean that
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it doesn't seem to work
<dobey> or at least, it only does anything when the window is minimized, which doesn't help i guess
<gatox> dobey, ok..... when it is not minimized..... is going to bring it to the front when another applicatoin DOESN'T have the keyboard focus..... if another app has the keyboard focus, is going to just make the icon jump in the launcher
<dobey> there has to be some way to do the right thing in qt
<gatox> mmmmm we might start playing with the winID..... and try to raise the running u1-cp from the one being executed before it exits.....
<gatox> not sure if that will work..... but.....
<dobey> hrmm
<gatox> dobey, mmmmm..... i think..... that maybe we should need to write platform specific code using some os api to do that....... i can't find anyway to do it directly from qt
<gatox> dobey, i've done it in c++ on windows....... using the windows api....
<dobey> bah, the qt documentation lies
<mmcc> ok, so if I can use pyobjc to get the current preferred language (OS X doesn't set LANG for you), then adding translation support is just a couple lines of code. I addd that to the bug and that's it for now
<dobey> + argv = ['ubuntuone-installer', '/usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt']
<dobey> gatox: ^^ what the heck?
<gatox> dobey, that's for the tests
<dobey> gatox: i know it's the tests, but why is 'ubuntuone-installer' in there?
<dobey> gatox: and why a full path string for the control panel?
<gatox> dobey, i could add anything there..... because the first two values for those tests are actually being ignored.....
<gatox> dobey, for those tests we want everything from [2:]
<dobey> right
<gatox> dobey, i don't have any problem if you want me to change that.......
<gatox> i was just clarifying that are dummy values
<dobey> gatox: i'd change them to at least be more reasoanble dummy values. 'ubuntuone-installer' should probably be python or something; it's easier to type, and not something we've dropped :)
<gatox> dobey, ack....... changing it
<dobey> and i'd at least remove the /usr/bin/ if only to make the test slightly more readable/cross-platform friendly (even if it is ignored)
<rockstar> karni, I am now.
<karni> rockstar: Do you think we should allow enqueuing the same song in the play queue multiple times? say, songs: [A, B, C, D, A, X, Y, Z, A] ?
<rockstar> karni, we do on the web player.
<karni> rockstar: I agree with dobey, there's no reason we shouldn't. At the same time, is it usually intentional or a mistake to enqueue the same song on the play queue I wonder.
<karni> rockstar: Right. Shit, I placed the now_playing column in the wrong table.
<karni> Looks like I'll have to move it to the PlaylistSongs table from the Songs table.
<karni> rockstar: I was laughing today when I saw more than one "now_playing" indicator on the play queue (same song, enqueued multiple times).
<karni> It would be too easy to disallow enqueuing same song ;)
<dobey> really, the play queue (or playlist, or whatever similar thing) should just be a list of song ids, like [song1_id, song2_id, …] and it shouldn't matter if they repeat or not
<karni> dobey: I agree. And it is in my case.
<karni> Just persisting state in the wrong place ;)
<gatox> dobey, branch updated
 * briancurtin lunch
<gatox> ok..... eod here........ see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> hmm, I'm getting multiple instances of control panel launched from my menu. I'm building with diego's socket-comm branch… maybe I need to update it?
<mmcc> that's weird, now it's working correctly and all I did was add a print and rebuild the app
<mmcc> ok, pyobjc menu works when packaged in the main app and run directly. now just need to change CP to run the menu at startup and not kill syncdaemon on quit, and we're in good shape. definitely took longer than expected, ran into some tools bugs along the way
<mmcc> I'm done for today. will wrap this up tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2012-11-02
<wilee-nilee> Hello channel, so when I fire up ubuntuone in ubuntu it asks for my password, is there any way to have it login into ubuntuone automatically with out using my password on the OS there also?
<gatox> good morning
<JoseExposito> Hi! Someone can say me where the source code of u1sdtool please?
<gatox> JoseExposito, it's part of the ubuntuone-client project
<JoseExposito> gatox, can you say me what class(es) please?
<gatox> JoseExposito, but i'm having problems with launchpad at this moment, you can do: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client
<gatox> JoseExposito, u1sdtool is a script inside the bin folder
<JoseExposito> I'm looking for a simple example to add a python utility tool to get the state of the files to the finder plugin
<JoseExposito> gatox, ok, thank you very much!!
<dobey> u1sdtool as a script doesn't really do anything though
<dobey> you need to look at the SyncDaemonTool API that it uses
<dobey> gah stupid hurricane. it is too cold here for an anime convention
<gatox> nuuuuuuuu
<dobey> heh
<JoseExposito> dobey: I'm sorry, I was eating. Where can I check the available calls to the SyncdaemonTool? Is there any documentation?
<gatox> dobey, could you review this trivial branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/case-insensitive-search/+merge/132703
<dobey> JoseExposito: u1sdtool does make those calls; and they should be documented in the module so you can read the docs with pydoc, but i don't recall the exact module import path right now
<mmcc> JoseExposito, the SyncDaemonTool class is defined in ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/tools/__init__.py — there are two implementations of the SyncDaemonToolProxy IPC proxy that it uses , and the one we use on os x is in perspective_broker.py
<mmcc> you don't really need to look at the perspective_broker proxy, I only mention it to explain the other files in that directory
<JoseExposito> mmcc, ok thank you very much, I'll check this module and I'll try to do something
<gatox> mmcc, hi, when you have sometime please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/socket-communication/+merge/132409 i think you have been already reviewing this
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> even for dummy data, i don't really like seeing '/path/to/foo' in it; because in the tests there is no 100% obvious "this is completely useless dummy data" separation from "this actually touches the disk somewhere"
<mmcc> JoseExposito you're welcome - I think you will want the 'get_metadata' call. to save you hours of figuring out the IPC, if you want to know what that actually returns, the function that ends up getting called is get_metadata in the SyncdaemonFileSystem class in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py
<mmcc> JoseExposito and you can play around with u1sdtool --info to see what that call returns
<gatox> dobey, we actually have that in a lot of places
<mmcc> JoseExposito, unfortunately it's not super user friendly, but you can always ask here if something's not obvious. good luck!
<dobey> gatox: dummy data with '/foo/' you mean?
<gatox> yes
<JoseExposito> mmcc, thanks! I think that get_metadata and change_public_access is all that I need
<dobey> gatox: yes, mostly due to historical reasons.
<mmcc> gatox, yes I'm reviewing that now.
<JoseExposito> mmcc, but I don't see any field with the status of the file (uploading or uploaded)
<mmcc> JoseExposito yep, that's what I meant by not user friendly :) it might require some understanding of the syncdaemon internals
<dobey> JoseExposito: you should probably connect to syncdaemon via IPC and actually connect to the necessary signals, rather than trying to poll for status of individual files
<mmcc> JoseExposito actually there's other SDTool API that might be more useful. look at get_current_uploads and get_current_downloads, for example
<mmcc> and dobey is right, you will want to register for updates as well, so you don't have to poll… let me see if there's a good example of that
<JoseExposito> dobey, the problem is that the Finder plugin must be wrote in objective-c, and it doesn't has a twisted API (as I know)
<dobey> it's too bad libsyncdaemon is a) not great, and b) not cross-platform
<dobey> JoseExposito: you can't use pyobjc?
<JoseExposito> mmcc, yes, it looks more easy
<JoseExposito> dobey, I don't try it, but I think that no
<mmcc> you could, but it wouldn't be easy
<JoseExposito> dobey, think that Finder doesn't allow plugins, is all reversing & code injection
<dobey> JoseExposito: if it's not a plug-in, then i see no reason it would need to be in ObjC :)
<rockstar> me
<gatox> me
<JoseExposito> dobey, could be possible, but I think that inject python code in a objc process is not possible
<briancurtin> ,e
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> dobey it is much easier to inject objc code into the finder than arbitrary C code…
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> JoseExposito , we're just doing a quick meeting, will get noisy for a sec
<JoseExposito> ok
<dobey> mmcc: i understand objc is obviously easier. we're doing python on mac, so basically nothing is 'easy' :)
<rockstar> DONE: Track down support App store problem (bug in App store). Catch up with outstanding tasks from urbanape.
<rockstar> TODO: Split up this branch work into reviewable pieces (it's a mega-branch currently, and still isn't quite finished)
<rockstar> BLOCKED: Nope
<rockstar> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, fix case insensitive search, trying to get u1-cp running on windows to check a bug (not possible yet), working in a u1-cp related bug. Complete the canonical survey.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish and propose the branch, keep fixing u1-cp, u1-client bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: tiny branch to fix ubuntu_sso.constants, installer rebuilding. tested new installer with cert branch on XP, Vista, 7, and 8, and it works
<briancurtin> TODO: send build to QA, keep on testing, reviewing what needs to be done in order to do final release. need to look where we version log files, i believe that needs to be done by hand as of right now on windows
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: pyobjc menu integration
<mmcc> TODO: same
<mmcc> BLOK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> ONE: reviews of diego's branches, discussion about terminology, team call
<dobey> TODO: reviews, tarmac updates
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<mmcc> next dobey
<mmcc> um
<dobey> s/ONE/DONE/
<mmcc> sorry
<dobey> and done.
<rockstar> next dobey
<rockstar> :)
 * mmcc dislikes my irc client
<mmcc> it stopped scrolling the text…
<chaselivingston> mmcc: what are you using?
<mmcc> chaselivingston - Linkinus for the last couple weeks. I was using Colloquy but it was annoying for other reasons
<rockstar> Use textual. Don't look back.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, I've found textual is probably the best
<mmcc> ok, I'll take another look. that's the only one I haven't tried yet…
<dobey> just run irssi on a server somewhere under screen/tmux
<mmcc> "a server somewhere" :(
<briancurtin> the cloud
<mmcc> the moon!
<chaselivingston> i'm setup on the team's bip server, so i can just connect my client when i want to read what's been going on
<dobey> nah, the king of the moon can be moody
<dobey> so he might cut off your connection/head
<mmcc> I knew moon computing was hype
<mmcc> to call back into the patched finder and make your changes. It's all possible, but a bit messy, and every interaction with the finder code is unsupported and fragile…
<dobey> bah; that clip isn't on youtube :-/
<briancurtin> dobey: stable 4.2 is what i should be releasing out of, correct?
<dobey> briancurtin: not yet; afaik you should release what's in stable-4-0 for a windows release
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<JoseExposito> mmcc, I'm looking how to connect objc with twisted, that I think that is the better option: http://www.raywenderlich.com/3932/how-to-create-a-socket-based-iphone-app-and-server
<JoseExposito> where can I found the protocol definition? (and the sync daemon port)
<mmcc> JoseExposito, the protocol that it uses is the twisted "perspective broker" RPC protocol. if you want to write an objc-only client for the IPC, you would have to re-implement that protocol in objc. Just a sec and I'll send you links to their docs.
<mmcc> JoseExposito here: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/twisted.spread.pb.html
<briancurtin> i'm heading to lunch with some old coworkers. be back in a while, will stick around later.
<mmcc> I'm not sure if there's any docs on how to implement that in other languages, probably not. The best bet is looking at the source, and you're looking at a significant amount of work…
<JoseExposito> mmcc, mmmm it looks so difficult, not like the chat example xD I'll check it, but it looks more easy add a plain text based protocol to the sync daemon that implement this in objc :S
<mmcc> JoseExposito it might be less work to implement a separate python wrapper that uses the twisted perspective broker API to talk to syncdaemon and then a simpler custom RPC protocol to talk to your plugin.
<JoseExposito> mmcc, yes, I think that is a better idea
<mmcc> JoseExposito yes. I wouldn't want to reimplement the perspective broker stuff in C/objc. You'd need to fully understand the python implementation first, and twisted is large…
<JoseExposito> mmcc, Probably a python auxiliar script that receives some command line arguments and prints the output state in a JSON could be the easier way
<JoseExposito> mmcc, thank you so much for the support, I have to go, see you!
<mmcc> JoseExposito you're welcome, feel free to ask any more questions over email too. bye!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: will the mac app run on 10.5?
<mmcc> chaselivingston nope.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, thanks
<mmcc> chaselivingston no problem, that was an easy one :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yep, you're welcome :)
<rye> ralsina_: do you recall andy DeadReferenceError bug report?
<dobey> rye: ralsina_ is on holiday
<rye> dobey: ah, thanks
<dobey> rye: but i don't recall seeing DeadReferenceError in any reports
<gatox> mmcc, dobey when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/x-button/+merge/132729
<dobey> why is that bug private+security?
<gatox> dobey, i don't know
<mmcc> and why do I sometimes get a new CP instance and sometimes not… :(
<gatox> mmcc, that is for me?
<mmcc> gatox not really. It's about your branch but I don't know how to reproduce it yet so I don't want to bother you. sorry about the moaning
<gatox> mmcc, the only reason i can think of why sometimes it's open a new cp....... it's because for some reason the socket process fail..... and because of that the exit is not being executed.... but it should..... that's why the part that send the message via socket is inside a try-except
<mmcc> gatox, right. well, there was some strangeness about the args that I noticed yesterday. I thought it was fixed with the try, though. I guess not
<gatox> mmcc, about the args?
<mmcc> specifically, on darwin there are two extra args appended for the graphicssystem, or there should be, but I don't see them show up if I print the args in the socket message code…
<mmcc> so I'm not sure the assumptions about argv are necessarily going to work on darwin… I'm looking into it now
<dobey> mmcc: i don't guess the socket message sending code, sends those as messages; but only sends the --switch-to for now
<gatox> yes
<dobey> mmcc: so if you're printing in the process method, that's all you'll see. if you print argv in _send_messages (before the try) i'd guess you'd see them all
<mmcc> yeah, I'm printing in send_messages. I should see everything, but something's wacky
<dobey> mmcc: perhaps we're adding them after we're calling send_messages then?
<mmcc> dobey they're added on the line before the UniqueApplication instance is created in main/__init__.py
<dobey> mmcc: ah; i bet QUniqueApp or whatever it is, pops those args out
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... but send_messages is only taking care of what is defined in SOCKET_MESSAGES ..... should that be sent to the already running application?? are they really necessary if the app is already running?
<dobey> mmcc: if you print right before _send_messages is called, i suspect they aren't there either
<dobey> mmcc: no, it shouldn't be sent to the running app.
<gatox> right
<mmcc> ok, QApplication does pop the -graphicssystem raster off.
<mmcc> so that's explained
<mmcc> yeah, it works from source but not from the wrapped .app . trying again with some debug prints, have to wait for build…
<mmcc> of course now it works fine
<mmcc> yep, can't reproduce. hooray computers
<gatox> mmcc, software is a collection of not deterministic code most of the time :P
<mmcc> bleh
<mmcc> bleh to software that is, you're right of course
<dobey> maybe you should consult a doctor about that problem
<dobey> irc isn't really the place to discuss your personal issues ;)
<mmcc> "I can't reproduce with this computer"
<dobey> ugh; we need to move the certs i guess
<dobey> now my brain is stuck
<mmcc> nope, broke it again…
<gatox> briancurtin, u1-cp is working for you from sources in windows?
<mmcc_other> gatox: it does for me - what problems are you seeing?
<gatox> mmcc, just getting stuck on the overlay when i open it
<mmcc> gatox: sounds familiar, check the syncdaemon logs to see if it has an exception. also make sure you've got the most recent trunk, since briancurtin fixed a few things
<gatox> mmcc, yap....... i'll do that
<dobey> someone filed another bug about that today
<dobey> 3.0.2b getting stuck on the getting info for folders tab
<mmcc> ok, I'm seeing a situation where the QLocalSocket is getting a connection refused error when connecting to the socket, even though there is a running instance already
<dobey> and you get a second instance in that case?
<mmcc> yeah, since the connection doesn't happen, it falls through to create its own new server and then runs along happily
<mmcc> I can create as many instances as I want once this happens
<gatox> mmcc, ahh but is it failing before the send_messages part then?
<mmcc> gatox: yes, it's apparently an old bug…
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> oh hey that's useful, QLocalServer is now listening on fullServerName=''
<mmcc> silly me was expecting a socket filename or something
<dobey> does QLocalServer generally work on osx?
<mmcc> dobey: maybe not? this is the only time I've really tested it
<briancurtin> gatox: yeah, it works for me
<briancurtin> (sorry for late response)
<mmcc> now it's broken every time. Still not clear what breaks it. maybe it's leaving something timestamped in the filesystem somewhere. ugh.
<gatox> briancurtin, yes, it's working now
<briancurtin> magic!
<gatox> briancurtin, http://youtu.be/x0yQg8kHVcI
<briancurtin> hahahhaha
<mmcc> so if I actually check the return value for qlocalserver.listen(), I see that it is failing because 'address in use'. So that explains things - one server died without cleaning up, and now the socket is broken for future servers. which means clients will try connecting to it and fail, and go on thinking they're the unique instance, attempt to start a server themselves, ignore that failure, and continue
<mmcc> whee
<gatox> makes sense.......
<gatox> mmmm something is really wrong with the regex and windows paths
<dobey> mmcc: eep, that's not good
<mmcc> yeah, especially since I'm not sure how to get qt to tell me what socket it's trying to open :) qlocalserver only tells you its name if it's successfully listening
<mmcc> well if I start a random server from the console with the name 'wtf', I get a file /var/folders/garbagestring/T/wtf — but there's no similar open file in lsof -U. and no file in /var/folders that 'find' can find named '*ubuntu*'
<mmcc> so why does a new QLocalServer still fail?
<dobey> magic?
<briancurtin> magic!
<briancurtin> dobey: i commented on that cert MP...i'm not totally happy with the whole thing myself, could use some guidance on the few questions there
<dobey> briancurtin: i'm thinking about how to deal with that; we can't move the cert files in stable-4-0; the stable branches/ubuntu arrangement makes this a bit harder to do 'the right way' everywhere
<mmcc> hmm, that's interesting, we're doing something that the Qt docs say we should "be careful to avoid" — calling removeServer without having closed the server
<mmcc> of course they don't say *why*
<dobey> mmcc: because! that's why!
<mmcc> that function deletes the socket file. I think in our case it's harmless, because we only do it on our way out the door and we're not trying to use the running server afterward
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm not opposed to doing something in a one-off way for windows. most releases i've done have required something a bit quirky
<gatox> ok....... eod here!! see you people!
<mmcc> OK, I think my problem with the socket stuff was related to it crashing and leaving the socket file around. I'm going to suggest that we add one line to that branch that should make it more robust. And maybe some error checking and logging
<briancurtin> dobey: i think the cert MP is a bit more clean for the time being. using the function from storageprotocol, removed some lint
<dobey> briancurtin: cool; like i said on the MP, i think it's fine to ship it as a patch in the windows build to get it done and working with the 4.0.x code, but we need to do a bit more thinking on how best to manage it in runk
<briancurtin> dobey: cool, agreed. i'll move forward with the patched installer
<dobey> great
<briancurtin> dobey: is there supposed to be a stable-4-0 for windows-installer, or should i take that out of trunk?
<dobey> briancurtin: no, there isn't one for that, as we were planning to rename it; but we never got around to the rename. i wonder if we should make the stable branches for it
<dobey> they will get renamed anyway, so i probably should make them for it as well
<dobey> man i love advertisements
<dobey> "SAVE 80%" in REALLY BIG font, and then in really really tiny font between the two, it says 'up to'
<briancurtin> i'm guessing it's close to your EOD so i'll wait on creating the installer if there's going to be a stable branch for the project
<dobey> nah, go ahead and do the release
<dobey> or the build at elast
<dobey> least
<dobey> i can make the stable branches whenever
<briancurtin> with the installer out of trunk but the sso/client/etc branches from stable-4-0?
<dobey> yeah
<briancurtin> ok, cool
<dobey> and with that, i'll be off.
<dobey> have a good weekend all!
<briancurtin> you too
<mmcc> wow. I think this thing finally works.
<briancurtin> mmcc:  which thing?
<mmcc> the whole burrito — the pyobjc menu launched from within the main app, quitting and relaunching CP, remotely switching CP tabs, progress bars
<briancurtin> nice
<mmcc> no, I forgot a couple todo's
<mmcc> but still, progress!
<mmcc> ok, will be back later tonight to wrap up
#ubuntuone 2013-10-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: every day is Internet Day.
<JamesTait> dobey, tell that to my phone. ;)
#ubuntuone 2013-10-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Orthopaedic Nurses Day! :-D
<aloiece> hello, I cannot seem to find an answer to the problem that I cannot log into ubuntu one on my mac client
<aloiece> I wrote them an email through the help page a while ago but nothing seems to come back
<aloiece> can anyone help me with that?
<aloiece> so if anyone has got time and answer, I'd require some help on my mac client for ubuntu one
<aloiece> so if anyone has got time and answer, I'd require some help on my mac client for ubuntu one
<dobey> elopio: ^^ can youh help maybe?
<aloiece> I'm looking for help as well but noone seems to be here ro willing to help =(
<aloiece> what's your issue?
<dobey> i don't have an issue
<dobey> but i don't have mac either, so i probably can't help you
<dobey> i was asking elopio to help you
<aloiece> oh i see
<aloiece> thanks =)
<aloiece> well, I've tried everything from removing completely including deleting all files that have anything to do with u1 and reinstalling to changing setting in the config
<aloiece> nothing seems to do it
<aloiece> and I'm on osx mountain lion, not even on the new one
<aloiece> and it hasnt' been working for a while
<dobey> what is the problem exactly?
<elopio> dobey, I don't have a mac either. I just tell the mac users to collect the bugs and send them to mmcc :)
<elopio> aloiece, what is your problem?
<dobey> elopio: yeah, but maybe you know which RT it is that aloiece filed :)
<aloiece> sorry, got disconnected
<aloiece> RT?
<aloiece> it tries to connect for a few minutes and then gives me a syncdaemon error
<aloiece> that's my problem
<dobey> what error?
<dobey> you need to be specific. "it doesn't work" doesn't tell us anything, and certainly won't let us help you solve the problem. :)
<aloiece> ok stupidly i'm booted into ubuntu now, because I cannot use my phone internet on mac, because tethering doesn't work with mac
<aloiece> ooh but wait
<aloiece>  syncdaemonclientconnectionerror 'could not connect to the syncdaemon ipc.' activationtimeouterror()
<aloiece> that's the error
<mmcc> Hi, aloiece. Sounds like we will need to look at the logs that the U1 processes write out locally, to tell what might be going on.
<mmcc> There's a script I can point you at to get them and package them into a .zip file to email to our support folks (and I'll end up looking at them)
<mmcc> (I'm the current maintainer for the mac client)
<aloiece> ok, which script
<aloiece> I can access the mac partition
<mmcc> aloiece: you said you've already sent a request through here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ - is that correct?
<aloiece> yes
<mmcc> did you get an automated email with a ticket number in response?
<aloiece> yes. #39589
<mmcc> great, thanks
<aloiece> i'm afraid i was in a bad mood when I wrote that
<aloiece> I guess one too many tries to get it to work
<mmcc> yeah, I understand. don't worry, I won't take it personally :)
<aloiece> =) the thing with the symlinks is a bummer though
<aloiece> that's not your responsibillity though , is it?
<mmcc> OK, I'll grab that ticket and respond with the instructions for the logs. The instructions do assume you're running OS X, so I'll see if I can explain how to do it otherwise
<mmcc> yeah, I haven't been involved with any discussion around symlinks.
<aloiece> mhm, otherwise I'll just reboot, go into mac, try and do it from there, come back here
<aloiece> Can I bug you a bit more thing?
<mmcc> bug away!
<mmcc> aloiece: so I've just sent you an email from the support system. when you get logs, please reply to that email with the logs attached and I'll be able to take a look.
<aloiece> ok I'll do that in a few minutes, I'll finish some other work  first and then get busy with the sript. thanks!
<mmcc> you're welcome. hopefully we can solve this quickly. thanks for your patience
<aloiece> thanks for your response
<aloiece> on a different note though, is there an open talk anywhere to find out how things are coming along with the progress of ubuntu one?
<aloiece> what about contact sync? symlinks? HQ audio streaming?
<mmcc> Oops, it seems aloiece has left, but in case anyone else has similar questions, I was going to point to the U1 wiki page as listed in this channel's topic, which has a News & Information section with links to how to find out more about U1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
#ubuntuone 2013-10-31
<hallyn_> so i bought 3 songs - one was delivered, one was only partially delivered, and one does not look available.  how can i fix that?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Samhain! :-D
<beowulf> yeoo!
<cartusia> hey I have 13.04 installed in my PC, does bindwood work with this version?
<cartusia> So I can sink all of my bookmarks with UbuntuOne
<cartusia> thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-11-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Authors' Day! :-D
<grammoboy> how do you get your music in ubuntu store?
<davmor2> grammoboy: We are not the content owners 7digital is so you would need to get it in there initially as I understand it
<grammoboy> I see
#ubuntuone 2014-10-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy 110th birthday to the New York City subway! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: every day is anime day for otaku
<JamesTait> dobey, same for Spongebob Squarepants.
<davmor2> JamesTait: Battle of the Planets! :)  They should bring that back for sure ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, I preferred http://youtu.be/ExC6OEQazrc
 * davmor2 confirms JamesTait bug on bringing back starfleet
<JamesTait> davmor2, http://youtu.be/Pjijteu0gcQ better. :)
<dobey> bidi bidi bidi
<dobey> does it really count as animation if you take a plastic toy, stick an m80 in it, and film the explosion?
<dobey> JamesTait, davmor2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbgxJnR7yUY
<JamesTait> dobey, it has merit for using Rammstein as the soundtrack. :)
<dobey> and Gigantor is awesome anyway
<dobey> very old, but awesome
<davmor2> dobey, JamesTait: Obviously this is the first thing that needs to come back
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrM0E9pag8E
<JamesTait> If that's My Little Pony, I'm never taking the same flight as you again.
<JamesTait> Cripes, DM!
<davmor2> He's the greatest
<dobey> heh, true
<davmor2> oh and a new version of Knightmare with up-to-date computer graphics might be nice too :)
#ubuntuone 2014-10-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day, and happy Cat Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Checklist Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-31
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Magic Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-10-27
<santa_> hi everyone
<santa_> I seem to have a problem login into the ubuntu wiki with ubuntu one
<santa_> it just doesn't log into wiki.u.o, while it logs in correctly for launchpad
<santa_> what happens is: I'm browsing wiki.u.o then I click the sign in button, then it apparently logs into ubuntu one successfully and then I click the "yes, log me in" button which should redirect me to wiki.u.o but it just hangs and does nothing
<santa_> nevermind it seems it finally worked
